# Marks meanderings of an old man



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

been back training for 18 months, really started to push harder 5 months ago. Pictures are from 5 months ago and last week.

Do a 4 day split

back/bi's

chest

legs

shoulders/tris

cardio on all days apart from legs

changed diet around 12 weeks ago, cut carb levels for 8 weeks, went from 210lbs to 196lbs, still keeping carbs relatively low but not quite as strict


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Big difference on the gut mate good job!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Big difference on the gut mate good job!


thanks mate, obviously still a work in progress


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

A big difference in the last 5 months ... well done, persistance pays off !


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Doing somthing right pal, keep it up.

I'd get some looser socks if I were you though :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good work. Don't let age be a barrier. Just do it as they say


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Excellent work mate!

Certainly dropped some BF and gained some muscle, well done :beer:


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

You say old man, how old are you?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> You say old man, how old are you?


48 mate and feeling older every day


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Doing somthing right pal, keep it up.
> 
> I'd get some looser socks if I were you though :lol:


Fvck the socks, get some boxers that dont look like you've got a p1ss stain :lol:

To the op, excellent progress made, all in all you already look like a completely different person, especially in pic 1. Be interesting to see what your like in another 5 months!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Have you don't much training before? Looks like you have some decent muscle there.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

the last 5 months have gone really well, looking forward to the next 5


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Have you don't much training before? Looks like you have some decent muscle there.


I have trained in the past, just had a couple of years break after 18 months solid training whilst I setup my shop


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DB shoulder press 10kg x 10, 16 x 10, 24 x 7

WS 30kg 5 4, 26 x 8 8

Hanging press 40kg 6 6 6 6

DB laterals 12kg 10 9 9

Cable laterals 10 8 8

Cable laterals behind back 8 8

Cable bent over 10 10 10

DB bent over 10kg 10 10, 8kg 10 10


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

well done on the progress so far, keep up the good work


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DL BW 8, 70kg 8, 100 5, 130 4, 150 6, 160 3, 160 3, 130 10 adding a few more reps for a while, then will start upping the weight again

Lat pulldown palms facing 80kg 10, 110kg 10, 130kg 8 8

Seated single arm row 50kg 10, 55kg 10 10 10

Straight arm pulldown 50kg 10 10 10

Incline DB row 14kg 10 10 10 10

Preacher curls 15 12 12


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DB press 14kg 10, 22 10,

36kg 10 9 5

DB flyes 18kg 10 10 10

Cable xover high 10 10

Cable xover mid 10 10

Cable xover low 10 10

Cable crunches 20 20

20mins HIIT bike 10k


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

mark_star said:


> DB press 14kg 10, 22 10,
> 
> 36kg 10 9 5
> 
> ...


Any reason for so many warm up sets on the 14kg DB press?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Why are you sticking at the same weights mate ?

Also are they hurting coz if they aint hurting they aint working !


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

sorry didn't type that too well, just one warm up at that weight, the 22 is 22kg

the xovers are reps rather than weights and yes I do get pain and I'm trying to embrace it


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

a liddle evening of cardio

30mins SSCV bike 15k

15 mins rowing 3k


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

mark_star said:


> a liddle evening of cardio
> 
> 30mins SSCV bike 15k
> 
> 15 mins rowing 3k


Jesus mate 45mins of the dreaded 'c' word. Round of applause! :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Jesus mate 45mins of the dreaded 'c' word. Round of applause! :thumb:


don't i know it, 6 months ago I wouldn't go near those bloody machines, but needs must - there's fat shifting to be done


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

mark_star said:


> don't i know it, 6 months ago I wouldn't go near those bloody machines, but needs must - there's fat shifting to be done


Did 15mins myself yesterday for the first time in months, not going to lie after heavy weights it takes some motivation!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Did 15mins myself yesterday for the first time in months, not going to lie after heavy weights it takes some motivation!


some days i just can't face it, tonight i do legs, ain't no way i can do any cardio after that


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

mark_star said:


> some days i just can't face it, tonight i do legs, ain't no way i can do any cardio after that


Don't blame you mate. Ive got a dodgy knee so dont squat atm, except really light and just use leg press, and I wouldnt ever face cardio after that!

Saw someone complaining about cardio the other night on facebook, text him basically saying which gym you at etc because I didnt realise he went to any. Anyway long story short his 'cardio' was on one of them handbikes pmsl!



I thought about taking the p1ss but he's probably had enough from the teenage girls using the machine next to him :lol:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

haha great i want one


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squats WU BW 10, 60kg x 8, 90kg 6, 120kg 4

working sets 135kg 10 10 9, 90kg x 15

Toe press 93kg 17 15 12

Leg press 255kg 5, 305kg 5, 345kg 5, 375kg 10

170kg 50

Leg extension 43kg 15 15 15

73kg 12 10 10


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DB shoulder press 14kg x 10, 20kg x 10

WS 30kg 7 5, 26kg x 10

Hanging press 40kg 7 6 6

DB laterals 12kg 10 10 10

Cable bent over 10 10

Dips 12 12 12

Tricep press 11 9 8

Tricep press rope 10 9 9

20mins SSCV bike 10k


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

mark_star said:


> DB shoulder press 14kg x 10, 20kg x 10
> 
> WS 30kg 7 5, 26kg x 10
> 
> ...


Good session there mate, hows the eating been?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Good session there mate, hows the eating been?


eating is good, cycling my carbs over the next couple of weeks

higher on Mon (back) and Thurs (legs) and drop down other days

been doing a little comp with some people on another site and only 2 weeks left so final push, drop 3 or 4 more pounds of flab hopefully


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

mark_star said:


> eating is good, cycling my carbs over the next couple of weeks
> 
> higher on Mon (back) and Thurs (legs) and drop down other days
> 
> been doing a little comp with some people on another site and only 2 weeks left so final push, drop 3 or 4 more pounds of flab hopefully


Good effort mate, that what youve been aiming to do then, drop bf?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Good effort mate, that what youve been aiming to do then, drop bf?


it has been of growing importance over the last 5 months, I did a 10 week stint where I dropped carbs from mon pm to fri pm, worked really well lost 14lbs with just a slight drop in strength. Not been quite so strict over the last 6 weeks but still under control, strength has been increasing nicely over that time.

It's made me consider my bodyfat much more than I used to and I'm actually beginning to consider training to let's say - make myself more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DL BW 10, 60kg 8, 100 5, 130 4, 150 3, 160 4, 160 2, 140 6

Lat pulldown 130kg 10 10 10

Seated single arm row 59kg 10 10 10

Preacher curls 10 10 10

20mins HIIT bike 10k

keeping my carbs lower at moment so energy was slightly down


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Some good weights being lifted there, mate. Even more impressive given how long you've been training! Putting a lot of mine to shame.... God I hate you!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Some good weights being lifted there, mate. Even more impressive given how long you've been training! Putting a lot of mine to shame.... God I hate you!


haha cheers mate, bring on the hate


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> haha cheers mate, bring on the hate


No fair, you're not allowed to use the hate to spur you on.... That's abusing the hate! Lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

missed training last night, stomach was churning and gurgling, didn't want to risk it!!

energy and strength slightly down but not too bad

DB press 12kg 10, 24kg 10,

34kg 12 10 10

Dips 15 12 12

Pec deck 84kg 15 13 12

Cable xover high 10 10

Cable xover low 10 10

Cable crunches 20 20 20

20mins SSCV bike 10k


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squats WU BW 10, 60kg x 8, 90kg 5, 120kg 4

working sets 135kg 10 10 10, 90kg x 15 10

Leg press 275kg 5, 315kg 5, 355 5, 395 10

175kg 60

Leg extension 43kg 15 15

73kg 12 12 12


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

wow I enjoyed myself tonight, trained with my mate, felt much pain

DB shoulder press 12kg x 10, 20kg x 8 8

WS 30kg 9 7, 26kg x 6 5

Hanging press 40kg 8 7 7 6

DB laterals 12kg 10 10, 10kg 8 8

Cable rear 7 7 7

Pec deck rear 59kg 10, 66kg 12 11 8

Seated DB bent over 10kg 12 10 10

Tricep press 12 10 8

Tricep extension rope 8 8

Tricep press rope 8 8

OMFG!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

1st session back in after that bloody sick bug. Just went for an upper body split, not too heavy, ease myself back in. Nothing really worth noting, kept all weights lower and just had a little blast


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

mark_star said:


> 1st session back in after that bloody sick bug. Just went for an upper body split, not too heavy, ease myself back in. Nothing really worth noting, kept all weights lower and just had a little blast


Best way to get back into training  everyone seems to be dropping like flies at the moment !


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Best way to get back into training  everyone seems to be dropping like flies at the moment !


i know mate, loads of it around, still nearly back on track, a couple of days out isn't the end of the world


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am the same as you know mate, going tomorow.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I thought I was coming down with something, and felt really [email protected] yesterday afternoon, but appear to be back to normal today ! so crossed fingers it all passes me by!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> I am the same as you know mate, going tomorow.


not a nice one is it mate, i've managed about 2/3 my normal food intake today, hopefully tomorrow will be back to normal


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Simple session to finish the week off, still not quite back up to speed

DL BW 8, 60kg 8, 100 6, 140 5, 160 5, 170 1 2

Leg press 255kg 10 10 10

175kg 30

Squats 60kg x 8, 100kg 10 10 10

Pullups BW 5 4


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Well I've just been away for a week in sunny Morocco, lots of lazing around the pool and just a little bit of training in the oh so basic hotel gym (including christmas day).

Start back tonight, just a little PPL to get things going this week and then into it big time next week.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Happy new year mate, sounds like a fantastic way to spend Christmas!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Happy new year mate, sounds like a fantastic way to spend Christmas!


thanks mate, yep 1st time i've done it and highly recommended

sunbathing on christmas day, yeah baby


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> thanks mate, yep 1st time i've done it and highly recommended
> 
> sunbathing on christmas day, yeah baby


Sounds like heaven, I'm a total reptile, love soaking up the sun!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

this week not gone to plan at all, bloody people on the plane sneezing and coughing. Woke up weds with a cold, so today 1st day back, had to make do with a full body, extremely abbreviated session


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

mark_star said:


> this week not gone to plan at all, bloody people on the plane sneezing and coughing. Woke up weds with a cold, so today 1st day back, had to make do with a full body, extremely abbreviated session


Well at least you trained :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Well at least you trained :thumb:


I know thanks mate, have to say really disappointing though, just want to get in and give it my all, chomping at the bit as it were!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I think a lay off does you good as your chomping at the bit to get back into it.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> I think a lay off does you good as your chomping at the bit to get back into it.


can't argue with that, a much more positive way to look at it


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Hope you're on the mend, mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Hope you're on the mend, mate.


cheers mate, yes feel back on track, should get a good week and then push on next week


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DL BW 10, 60kg 8, 100 6, 140 6, 160 2

Lat pulldown 66kg 8 8 8

Seated single arm row 50kg 8 8

Pulldown palms facing 65kg 7 7

so strength is well down, i estimate 2 weeks before it gets back to pre-christmas levels, a bit disappointing but at least I'm back in and doing something


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

At least you are back up and running :thumb: you'll soon be back ontrack !


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Greshie said:


> At least you are back up and running :thumb: you'll soon be back ontrack !


yep thx Greshie 2 weeks isn't long in the grand scheme of things


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Strength takes for ever to gain and no time to lose, its a real sickener.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> Strength takes for ever to gain and no time to lose, its a real sickener.


I know what's going on there, a bit of a design fault me thinks!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Incline DB press 18kg 8, 24kg 8,

32kg 10 10 10 10, 22kg 14

Bench press 70kg 7, 60kg 10 10 9 6

Pec deck 100kg 10 10 9 10

Cable xover high 10 10 9 9

Cable xover low 10 10 10

so volume better than I expected, weights still down a bit, but I'm happy with that


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> Incline DB press 18kg 8, 24kg 8,
> 
> 32kg 10 10 10 10, 22kg 14
> 
> ...


You're back on the up!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I was up myself this week mate, 120 on flat but only managed the 50's on DB's, was a bit gutted with that but had just done a drop set on the flat bench so possibly down to that.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yep beginning to feel better now, yeehaw


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

back on the cardio

20mins HIIT bike 10k

10 mins rowing 2k

i'm feeling almost human again


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squats WU BW 10, 70kg x 8, 100kg 8, 120kg 9

120kg 4, 130kg 2, 140kg 2

Leg press 205kg 10 10 10 10 extra slow, heels to backside

Leg extension 80kg 10 10 9

Standing leg curl 3 plates 10 10 10

Seated calf raise, oh bugger too much weight

arghhh still too much, cramp, jump off machine and stretch

light weight 15 15

all done damn that was fun


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to hear you enjoyed it! makes a huge difference !


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Good to hear you enjoyed it! makes a huge difference !


always love doing legs, just something about that pain


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

just tried stairs, quads trying to cramp every step

I look ridiculous :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Horrendous DOMS in legs

DB shoulder press 12kg x 10, 18kg x 8, 22kg x 8

WS 26kg 9 7 6

Hanging press 40kg 6 6 6

Dips 15 15 13

DB laterals 12kg 10

Plate laterals 10kg 10 10

Plate rear 10kg 10 10 10

Tricep press 12 11 10

Tricep press 10 10

Tricep extension rope 10 10

20mins SSCV Bike 10k

Nice session, roll on next week


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DL BW 10, 70kg 8, 100 6, 130 6, 150 4, 160 1 so slight niggle in lower back now, if it's not one thing, it's another, not happy 

Lat pulldown 60kg 8 8 8 8

DB row 32kg 10 10

Pulldown palms facing 60kg 8 8


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> DL BW 10, 70kg 8, 100 6, 130 6, 150 4, 160 1 so slight niggle in lower back now, if it's not one thing, it's another, not happy
> 
> Lat pulldown 60kg 8 8 8 8
> 
> ...


Good lifts, bud.

I've got the same "if it's not one thing" feeling. It's driving me mad, I just want to crack on, but there's always something at the minute. I'm putting it down to the time of year!

Hope your back settles.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Good lifts, bud.
> 
> I've got the same "if it's not one thing" feeling. It's driving me mad, I just want to crack on, but there's always something at the minute. I'm putting it down to the time of year!
> 
> Hope your back settles.


cheers mate, yep just having a little run of it, damned annoying


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Incline DB press 14kg 10, 20kg 8, 28kg 6

34kg 10 8, 28kg 9

Dips 16 15 14

Pec deck 100kg 10, 107kg 9 8

Cable xover high 10 10 10

Cable xover low 10 9

DB flyes 16kg 10 10

DB shoulder press 24kg 5 5

20mins HIIT bike 10k

not bad, 1st week starting to train muscles twice per week, shoulders just quick and light today


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

30mins HIIT bike 15k

15 mins rowing 3k

a few light pulldowns

40kg 10 12 15 very slow

cable curl rope 10 10

cable curl bar 15 12 10

all good, lots of energy


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DB shoulder press 14kg x 10, 18kg x 10, 20kg x 8, 24kg x 6

WS 28kg 9 5, 24kg 12, 20kg 7

Plate laterals 10kg 12 12 12 10

Cable lateral 11 11 10 10

Facepulls 12 12 12 11

DB bentover 12kg 12 12, 10kg 12 12

Reverse pec deck 59kg 12 10 8

a bit of experimentation tonight, different grips etc


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squats WU BW 10, 60kg x 10, 90kg 8, 110kg 6

130kg 4, 140kg 2, 150kg 1, 160kg 1

Leg press 215kg 10 10 10 10 extra slow, heels to backside

Leg extension 50kg 10 10 10

ss

Walking lunges 10 up and 10 back x 3

RDL DB 20kg 10 10 10

Standing leg curl 3 plates 10 10 10

Seated calf raise 30kg 10 10 10

fantastic, absolutely knackered


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good going on the squats :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Good going on the squats :thumb:


cheers mate, that was a PB


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

mark_star said:


> cheers mate, that was a PB


Yey well done you!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

decided to weigh myself yesterday, down to 13 2, so dropped 5 lbs since the beginning of the year. Def time to up the carbs

DL BW 10, 70kg 8, 100 6, 130 5, 150 5, 160 1 lower back still niggling, so called a halt to it

Pulldown palms facing 45kg 10, 60kg 10 9 8 7

Bent over DB row (both arms) 16kg 10 10 10, 20kg 8

Seated single arm cable row 50kg 10, 55kg 10 9, 60kg 8

Seated double arm cable row 90kg 10, 95kg 10 10 10

Cable curl rope 10 10 10

Cable curl bar 10 10 9

Nice session, shame I still have the back pain, hopefully better next week


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Hope you get your back sorted, mate. Doesnt look like it's holding you back too much though, great squats and deadlifts!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Incline DB press 18kg 10, 28kg 8

34kg 8 8 8, 28kg 9

DB fly 18kg 10 10 10

Cable xover low 12 12 12

Cable xover high 10 8 8

Dips 15 13 11

BP 50kg 10 9 9

Tricep press 10 10 10

drop set from 60kg to 40kg (5kg drops) to failure


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> Incline DB press 18kg 10, 28kg 8
> 
> 34kg 8 8 8, 28kg 9
> 
> ...


Good work, mate. 

What sort of diet/macros do you work to?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Good work, mate.
> 
> What sort of diet/macros do you work to?


8 - whey concentrate, 4 eggs

11 - nuts almonds/cashews

1 - chicken, cabbage, brocolli, green beans

4 - as 1

7 - whey concentrate

8.30 - chicken and veg or chilli and veg

10 - casein

this was from end of last year, now changed breakfast to porridge and whey and adding potatoes to evening meal, possibly add some carbs at lunch

macros were 200p, 100c, 180f - 2820kcal, obviously changed a bit now


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

30mins SSCV bike 15k

15 mins rowing 3k

cable crunch 20 20 20

short and sweet, keep the old ticker going


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DB shoulder press 14kg x 10, 18kg x 8, 20kg x 6

Dropped weight to increase ROM WS 26kg 10 10 5 oops went too quick, 22kg 7, 20kg 7 5

Plate laterals 10kg 10 10 8 8 8

Cable lateral 14kg 11 11 11

Cable rear 14kg 12 11 11

Facepulls 41kg 12 12 12

Hanging press 40kg 7 6 6, 45kg 4

Shrugs 90kg 2 sec hold at top 10 10 10 10

shoulders are burning, really enjoyed myself, it hurts


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squats WU BW 10, 70kg x 8, 100kg 6, 130kg 4

150kg 3, 160kg 2, 165kg 3 PB

2/3rd depth squats, stop on safety bar and then lift from bottom position

100kg 6 7 7, 120kg 1 OMG buster bloodvessel

Leg press 235kg 10 10 10 12 extra slow, heels to backside

Leg extension 50kg hold at top 15 12 12 11

Lying leg curl 10kg DB 15 12 11 10

shaking, sweating, dizzy - yeah roll on next week


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Strong legs mate !


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> Strong legs mate !


thanks Milky, I do enjoy them but jeez they are hard


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Good stuff, mate, how was your back, ok I hope?!

Nothing like squats to make you woozy! Lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

back is fine with squats mate, it's just deads that are giving me a little niggle.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> Squats WU BW 10, 70kg x 8, 100kg 6, 130kg 4
> 
> 150kg 3, 160kg 2, 165kg 3 PB
> 
> ...


Good leg session, you've got some very strong pins my friend. Just one question what does WU BW mean. I'm guessing working up and body weight ?

I like to use the safety stops from time to time. I take the weight down slowly, rest a few seconds then power up in a quick forcefully motion. It like a box squat but safer on the back.

A littler late but your starting photos are amazing, some really good progress already.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Good leg session, you've got some very strong pins my friend. Just one question what does WU BW mean. I'm guessing working up and body weight ?
> 
> I like to use the safety stops from time to time. I take the weight down slowly, rest a few seconds then power up in a quick forcefully motion. It like a box squat but safer on the back.
> 
> A littler late but your starting photos are amazing, some really good progress already.


thankyou, warm up and body weight. I had a very productive 6 months at the end of last year, getting diet in check made a world of difference


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent progress so far mate...keep up the grit and good work!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You got some strong lifts going on mate, looks like good progression all the way through.

World of difference in the pics too.

Have you ever tried full body or upper/lower workouts or always done a split?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> You got some strong lifts going on mate, looks like good progression all the way through.
> 
> World of difference in the pics too.
> 
> Have you ever tried full body or upper/lower workouts or always done a split?


i have done full body in the past, when i could only train twice a week and I did do very well with it. Lots of progress especially in the early days. Not done upper/lower but moved onto PPL that was very good as well but always found that either shoulders or chest would suffer as never had enough energy to do both in one workout.

Really happy with current split, everything gets worked hard and still able to recover. Progression has been very good, although with some things it has been restricted due to diet and calorie deficit. Still we can't have it all can we.

As of this week I have started to increase calories again, so hopefully should see good progression over the coming weeks.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

it seems those 2/3 squats I did are called concentric squats, learn something new everyday


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm having the same issue with ppl at the moment as I feel my shoulders are missing out. On my last workout I alternated between chest and shoulders on each exercise and it may have helped.

Have you ever done concentric bench using the safety bars, really hard but good for a shock once in a while. Wouldn't do it every time but every few months is fine, keeps the muscles guessing.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just caught back up with this, man you have strong legs! Well done again on the progress.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Just caught back up with this, man you have strong legs! Well done again on the progress.


thanks Alan, much appreciated


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

still got a little niggle in the old back, slight improvement on last week, so shouldn't be too much longer

DL BW 10, 60kg 10, 100 8, 130 6, 150 3, 150 3

Pulldown 73kg 7 7 7

Pulldown palms facing 66kg 8 8 6

Seated single arm cable row 55kg 10 10 10, 60kg 9, 50kg 10

Cable curl bar 12 10 8

Cable curl rope 10 10


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

Good progress, the hard work is obviously paying off.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

dannnn said:


> Good progress, the hard work is obviously paying off.


thanks mate, yes I'm very happy


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Glad your back's improving, mate!

Just about to order some Solgar Omnium after reading some of your posts from a while back.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Glad your back's improving, mate!
> 
> Just about to order some Solgar Omnium after reading some of your posts from a while back.


thanks mate

yep excellent stuff, you could probably get away with taking just one a day, they are very potent


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Any training today mate?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> Any training today mate?


yes mate, just got back in

Incline DB press 18kg 10, 24kg 8, 30kg 6

34kg 10 8 8, 30kg 10

DB fly 20kg 12 10 10

Dips 14 14 14

Seated press 45kg 7, 39kg 7

Cable xover low 14kg 10 10 10

Cable xover high 18kg 10 10 10

Tricep press 60kg 13 10

drop set from 60kg to 40kg (5kg drops) to failure

Cable crunch 60kg 20 20 20

20mins SSCV bike 10k

enjoyed that alot, felt suitably knackered and even had a decent pump


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> yes mate, just got back in
> 
> Incline DB press 18kg 10, 24kg 8, 30kg 6
> 
> ...


Really good pressing there, mate, and impressive flys too. How do you feel you're progressing at the minute, have you got any specific goals?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Really good pressing there, mate, and impressive flys too. How do you feel you're progressing at the minute, have you got any specific goals?


just pulling myself back up after a little post christmas dip. Just about back to par and slightly ahead on some things. Legs are going great and this should really drive upper body improvements as well.

My only concern at the moment is dead lift but that should come on as soon as the slight strain I have clears. Went up to 187.5 last October and I need to surpass that and move on to 200.

As for goals that 200kg DL is one of them, other than that they are a little wishy washy right now, I want to keep fat levels down but see more muscle gain, want to improve my aesthetics whilst still really pushing strength.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

187.5kg is pretty bloody huge, well done. Can't wait to see you get your 200kg! 

Are you counting all your cals, or just keeping a rough count in your head and going off the mirror? I'm being a bit lazy with it at the mo, making sure I hit my protein, then just taking the rest as it comes, think I may need to up my fat, as I don't think I'm hitting the 100g's mark. Will probably smarten it up a bit if I stall, but seem to be doing ok up to now (kiss of death! Lol) and I've lost an inch off my stomach in the last month.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Cheers I am very pleased with, just want to get back to those kind of figures, my training partner is stronger than me (and natty) 230kg very impressive.

not counting them anymore, after doing that last year I have a reasonable idea of what I'm having now and so just go by how I feel and what I see. As yours is going in the right direction there's no real need to get too tied up with it, as you say 'if you stall'.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

good lifting mate, you sound like your head is in a good place with training and diet. Long may it continue bud.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> good lifting mate, you sound like your head is in a good place with training and diet. Long may it continue bud.


thanks Alan yep I'm highly motivated and really loving all aspects of it right now. I have a good training partner too, we don't train together every session, usually twice, occasionally three times a week but when we do, we push each other on and it's fantastic


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

30mins HIIT bike 15.5k

15 mins rowing 3.4k

ah very nice


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Hanging press 40kg 10, 50kg 6 4, 40kg 10 10

DB shoulder press 24kg 8 4, 20kg 5 5

Plate laterals 10kg 10 10 10 8

Rear pec deck 59kg 15, 66kg 12 9 9

Cable lateral 14kg 10 8 8

Cable rear 14kg 10 10 8 8

Facepulls 41kg 12 12 12 10

Wide grip upright rows 23kg 12 10 9

my shoulders are fried


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow big shoulder routine there!

I love the feeling of well worked shoulders, good going pal


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> Wow big shoulder routine there!
> 
> I love the feeling of well worked shoulders, good going pal


it was intense to say the least, really feeling it this morning


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Little tender are we?  good hit mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

they're feeling gooood :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What is a hanging press ? should have read standing press ?

Looks like a nice shoulder workout, I miss training my shoulders on there own.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

bloody hard mate, that's what it is


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You tubes having a wobbler, bit I was going along the assumption of being like the hanging clean and press.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yep that's it, seems to be working again now. Don't like the way he is lifting his heels but it gives the general idea


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

wow what a session, well and truly done for

Squats WU 70kg x 10, 100kg 8, 130kg 6

150kg 3, 160kg 2, 170kg 1 2 PB not really deep enough but good to get used to the weight

Concentric squats 100kg 10, 110kg 10, 120kg 9, 130kg 4

Leg press 245kg 10 10 10 13 extra slow, heels to backside

Leg extension 45kg hold at top 10 10 10

ss walking lunges 10 10 10

Standing leg curl level 3 12 12 12

Lying leg curl 10kg DB 10 10


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ffs mate


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

haha that's what i was saying when we were about half way through :scared:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> haha that's what i was saying when we were about half way through :scared:


 :surrender:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What the [email protected] !!!!

Those are some monster lifts. You must have used all the weights in the gym on that leg press. Once you get your bodyfat down your legs will look amazing.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> What the [email protected] !!!!
> 
> Those are some monster lifts. You must have used all the weights in the gym on that leg press. Once you get your bodyfat down your legs will look amazing.


thanks mate I'm happy. Leg press is one of my better exercises. My training partner squatted 220kg tonight so I'm just nowhere near him


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

At my old jym we had a strange leg press machine which had a pivot at the top not rails like a normal one. I got upto 300kg on it so when I joined my current gym I thought I could do the same on a normal leg press. Big mistake, stuck 200 kg on for a warm up. The weight went down and eventually came back up very very slowly. Not often I do a 1 rep max warm up. Lesson learnt, don't be a [email protected] and warm up slowly. I must say I do love a good leg session, nothing feels quite like it.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

amazing how different machines can be this is the type I use



if I keep my feet flat on the plate I can do about 400, but lifting the heels as I come down concentrated it more around medialis and as you can see weight comes down dramatically

I have to agree legs are my favorite so so hard but very rewarding


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Great stuff, Mark. With squats like that, the 200kg deadlift can't be that far away now.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i hope not, really looking forward to that day


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

back much better than last week, still a bit sore but nowhere near what it was

DL BW 10, 60kg 8, 100 6, 140 3, 150 4, 155 3, 120 8

Pullups 4 4

Pulldown 66kg 8 8 8 8

Pulldown palms facing 66kg 8 87

Seated single arm cable row 60kg 10 10 10, 69kg 7

Straight arm pulldown 50kg 8 6, 40kg 10

Cable curl bar 10 10 10

Cable curl rope 8 8 8


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A nice workout, I like the mix of strength and hypertrophy. I seems like at the moment everyone is putting in some very good work on deadlifts and you are certainly not letting the side down.

Have you any tips on improving the initial drive of the dead lift, I find if I really struggle getting the bar of the ground. I'm hoping that as my squats increase so will my dead lifts.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

actually that first drive has been my sticking point, I'm hoping that the concentric squats will start to remedy this, might be worth a try.

I've always done a mix especially with deads and squats, just like to push myself to the limit on something


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I might video my next session and start a thread asking for advice. It's always good to get others to check form and offer advice.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I might video my next session and start a thread asking for advice. It's always good to get others to check form and offer advice.


no doubt that is a good thing to do, don't know if I'm brave enough tho


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> no doubt that is a good thing to do, don't know if I'm brave enough tho


I filmed myself doing squats last week, I'm now very self conscious of the strange squeaking noise I didn't know I make! Lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I filmed myself doing squats last week, I'm now very self conscious of the strange squeaking noise I didn't know I make! Lol


I think its good to film yourself as you see things that you never knew were a problem


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Incline DB press 16kg 10, 24kg 8,

34kg 10 10, 24kg 12 10

DB fly 22kg 8 8 8

Dips 14 decided to slow down and hold at bottom 7 6 6, wide grip 5 5

Cable xover mid 23kg 6 6, 18kg 10

Cable xover high 18kg 10 10

Tricep press 60kg 13 11 10

Tricep rope overhead 45kg 15 12 10

20mins SSCV bike 10k


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Been rattling in some good sessions Mark, legs are looking bloody strong going by the numbers mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks Alan, all is going very well at the moment


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Smug git. :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Smug git. :thumb:


yep just sitting here with a little smile on my face, ah life is good


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Another nice looking workout, plenty of volume. I can see why your happy.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

not much to report tonight, just a bit of cardio

30mins SSCV bike 15.5k

15 mins rowing 3.4k


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I may be on for a little "cardio" tonight :whistling:

Whats your diet like as you are cutting, do you have cheat days and all that type of stuff.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i've backed off from the cutting a bit now, re-introduced some carbs. Baked potato post workout and some days baked sweet potato with lunch. Still not really doing too much naughty, just the occasional bit of chocolate.

So it's something like

8.00 am whey shake

9.00 porridge

11.00 almonds/brazils

1.00 cabbage, broccoli, green beans, chicken, EVOO and sweet pot 2 or 3 days during week

I graze on this meal until about 4.00

PWO whey shake

8.30 chicken or chili with veg and baked pot

10.00 casein shake


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I had a big run on sweet potatoes where I had one every day for a few month. I just cant bring myself to eat them any more apart from mixed in with normal mash or oven baked.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

haha i do really like them, don't think i could do them every day though


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

we decided not to annihilate tonight but still a damned good session

Squats WU BW x 10, 70kg x 10, 100kg 8, 130kg 6 4

150kg 3 3, 160kg 2, 170kg 2, 175kg x 2 PB pushing the top weight up is certainly improving depth on everything up to 150kg

Concentric squats 110kg 10, 120kg 8 7 6

Leg extension 79kg hold at top 10 10 10

Standing leg curl level 4 10 10 10

Lying leg curl 12kg DB 10 10

Seated calf raise 30kg 10 10 10


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

For an "easy" session that's bloody impressive. Do you think the concentric squats are helping as they are pure power from the off with no chance of bouncing or using momentum.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Bloody good work, Mark!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> For an "easy" session that's bloody impressive. Do you think the concentric squats are helping as they are pure power from the off with no chance of bouncing or using momentum.


we spoke about this tonight and yes they think they are already showing a benefit, for both squats and deads


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Bloody good work, Mark!


cheers mate, was good fun


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I might give them a bash for a few weeks to see if there is any benifit in doing them for me, any thing that helps squats and deads is worth a bash. Have you tried rack pulls ? That are along the same lines and great for power.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

175kg squats are insane mate! Makes my 100kg squat look weedy and inferior lol

Another cracking leg session there bud.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

AAlan said:


> 175kg squats are insane mate! *Makes my 100kg squat look weedy and inferior lol*
> 
> Another cracking leg session there bud.


I know that feeling ... but we'll get there!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I might give them a bash for a few weeks to see if there is any benifit in doing them for me, any thing that helps squats and deads is worth a bash. Have you tried rack pulls ? That are along the same lines and great for power.


i have done rack pulls but not for a while, at some point i'll do them again not sure when


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

That was really hard work tonight, right from the off, nowhere near as much as last week

Hanging press Bar 10, 40kg 10, 45kg 7 8 6, 40kg 9

DB shoulder press 24kg 8 6, 20kg 9 8

Plate laterals 10kg 10 10 10 9

Cable lateral 18kg 5, 14kg 10 10

Facepulls 41kg 15 15 15


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A nice simple Delt workout, all bases covered.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You being a man of knowledge what do I take to get rid of mouth users ? Iv got 2 and there driving me nuts.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Still good weights there, next session will be better. I always think those tough dragging workouts are good for developing will power and determination.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> You being a man of knowledge what do I take to get rid of mouth users ? Iv got 2 and there driving me nuts.


For mouth ulcers use ambesol, a little bottle of fluid, put a drop on the end of your finger, apply direct to ulcer, jump up and down swearing while it stings like fcuk, then it goes numb.

Use a few times a day, gets rid of them in a day or 2.

I used to get them all the time before I started training, sometimes 3 or 4 at a time, but have had none since I started!

Maybe mark can answer that one?!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> You being a man of knowledge what do I take to get rid of mouth users ? Iv got 2 and there driving me nuts.


they are quite often related to either weak digestion or when we are run down. So things like vit c and b complex can be very useful, there is also a product called Bye Mouth Ulcer, something you dab on. @faultline it's probably because you now pay more attention to your diet and general health mate


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

hardly any pain on my back now woohoo

DL BW 10, 70kg 10, 100 8, 130 6, 150 4, 160 3, 165 1, 130 7

Pulldown palms facing 55kg 10, 60kg 8 8 8

BOR 50kg 8 9 8 8

Seated single arm cable row 55kg 10 9, 60kg 8 9

Straight arm pulldown 54kg 9 7 5, 50kg 8

Preacher curl 45kg 10 9 7 6

DB curl 12kg 6, 14kg 7 6 6

Hammer curl 14kg 6 6 6

successful evening, so glad my back is on the mend


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Yet another wince inducing session, great work mate...glad it's on the mend too.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

cheers Jimmy and very relieved and extremely happy


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Glad to hear you are on the mend Mark, nice workout.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks Alan, yep I'm on a bit of a high now


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

45kg preacher is immense


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> 45kg preacher is immense


it is a machine, so it's not that good really


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good sesh pal, glad your on the mend.

I never understand how machines make people lift so much more weight, I know it takes things like stabiliser muscles out but my mate used to say he does 120kg on the bench press 'machine' but can only do 80kg on normal bench!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

As you said @faultline the stabilisers aren't coming into play plus you get some assistance from the cabling counter balance.

Machine or not I still wouldn't fancy 45kg preachers....not unless someone was sitting on my shoulders :lol:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Incline DB press 16kg 10, 24kg 8,

32kg 7 6, 26kg 11 10 had incline a bit higher than normal so dropped weight slightly

BP 50kg 11, 70kg 6 5 5, 50kg 13

Pec deck 100kg 10, 107kg 7, 100kg 8 8

Cable xover high 18kg 12 11 8 6

CGBP 50kg 10 9 8 7

Tricep rope press 50kg 10, 45kg 9 8 6

DB skullcrusher 10kg 7 6 6 6

chatting with training partner tonight, every 3rd week we will do a heavy week just compounds, 10 sets of 2-4 reps


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Some pretty big numbers in there again mate. I bet you felt that workout afterwards.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Some pretty big numbers in there again mate. I bet you felt that workout afterwards.


i'm certainly feeling it right now mate, lots of aches


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> Incline DB press 16kg 10, 24kg 8,
> 
> 32kg 7 6, 26kg 11 10 had incline a bit higher than normal so dropped weight slightly
> 
> ...


Good workout, mate. The heavy weeks sound like a good idea, I'm really enjoying the sets of 5, it feels really good to lift outside my usual rep and weight range.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Good sesh pal, glad your on the mend.
> 
> I never understand how machines make people lift so much more weight, I know it takes things like stabiliser muscles out but my mate used to say he does 120kg on the bench press 'machine' but can only do 80kg on normal bench!


Mechanical advantage my friend.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DB shoulder press 14kg 8, 18kg 8, 26kg 9 6 5, 20kg 7 6

Hanging press 45kg 8 7 5, 40kg 7

Plate laterals 10kg 11 9 9 8

Cable lateral 14kg 10 10 10

Cable rear 14kg 10 10 10

Facepulls 45kg 15 15 14 12

Pec deck rear 66kg 12, 73kg 8 7 6

very hard, really tired towards the end but shoulders feel well and truly worked


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Always monster shoulder workouts in here, you must have a pair of cannonballs as shoulders!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i wish mate, but i am trying hard


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's not surprising you were tired plenty of weight at high volume. A bloody good workout. Do you follow a programme or just do whatever you want ? Also do you vary rep ranges ?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> It's not surprising you were tired plenty of weight at high volume. A bloody good workout. Do you follow a programme or just do whatever you want ? Also do you vary rep ranges ?


we follow a program as far as possible, only change tonight was swapping 1st 2 exercises, as squat rack was being used.

As from week after next, we will have an extra heavy week with reps in the 3-4 range, every 4th week. That week will consist of only compound movements, format not yet set in stone. Normal weeks we just push as hard as we can and get as many reps as we can with the weight.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds good, I like the idea of having a heavy compound session mixed in with lighter higher rep sessions. I use the same approach myself, 2 light to 1 heavy. I regularly swap exercises around but try and swap like for like.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Another cracking looking workout Mark, numbers are impressive. One question though, what are hanging presses?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Hideous, hideous, so freaking knackered

Squats WU 60kg x 8 8, 100kg 6, 140kg 3

160kg 3, 170kg 3, 180kg 1 PB nowhere near deep enough but it's a start

140kg 6 6

Concentric squats 120kg 7 6 5 5

Leg press 235kg 12 12 12 10

Leg extension 45kg hold at top 12, 64kg 12 12 10

Standing leg curl level 4 10 10 10 10

Seated calf raise 30kg 15 15 15 12


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Another cracking looking workout Mark, numbers are impressive. One question though, what are hanging presses?


Sorry Alan only just noticed this


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Again rediculous numbers there Mark, I don't think I could have unracked the bar on those squats never mind actually squat it!

Thanks for the vid, cleared that up


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

That is one of the few barbell exercises I have baulked at attempting!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Greshie said:


> That is one of the few barbell exercises I have baulked at attempting!


it's really hard mate but well worth it, only been doing it for about 6 weeks, sure it's giving results tho'


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

mark_star said:


> it's really hard mate but well worth it, only been doing it for about 6 weeks, sure it's giving results tho'


mmmm I've heard they are a good lift. Possibly a bit full on for an assistance exercisw ....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Greshie said:


> mmmm I've heard they are a good lift. Possibly a bit full on for an assistance exercisw ....


def wouldn't call it assistance, it really is full body and a big compound


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Fantastic squat there, Mark! Really impressive!

Meant to let you know last week that all the stuff arrived and was spot on. Thanks a lot mate!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Fantastic squat there, Mark! Really impressive!
> 
> Meant to let you know last week that all the stuff arrived and was spot on. Thanks a lot mate!


excellent glad you got it

thanks for the compliment


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DL BW 10, 70kg 8, 110 6, 140 4, 160 3, 165 2 1, 140 6

DB row 34kg 10 10 8 7

Seated single arm cable row 59kg 9, 64kg 8, 69kg 6, 73kg 5

Pulldown palms facing 60kg 8 8 6

Pulldown palms forwards 50kg 8 8 8

Rope Hammer curl 41kg 8 8 8 8

Preacher curl 45kg 10 8 8 8


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Another monster session with some huge lifts, deadlifts are coming on nicely, 200kg this year with ease.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks mate, i really enjoyed it. Next week we start the heavy week, should be fun.

Going to make a change to deads, 2 normal weeks just going to about 80% 1RM, 3 sets of 10 and 3rd week all out for max


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Shifting some big weights again there Mark. Nice workout.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Incline DB press 18kg 10, 26kg 8,

32kg 10 7 4, 26kg 9

BP 50kg 10, 70kg 7 6, 60kg 10

Pec deck 107kg 10 10 9 7

Dips low and slow 8 7 7 5

CGBP smith 30kg 10, 50kg 6, 40kg 8 8

Tricep rope press 50kg 10 10 7

Tricep rope press 2sec hold top and bottom 30kg 8 8


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Solid... As to be expect in here bud.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks mate, it was ok, nothing special


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

50kg cgbp. Always appreciate those.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I tried your squat technique tonight where you bring the bar to a rest on the safety pins, pause then power up. Felt a little odd to start but worked my legs very well, I even felt the pull in my hamstrings. Tomorrow will tell how well they worked.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

ah good man, i'm getting to really like them, great for that initial drive


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Hanging press bar 6 4, 40kg 8, 45kg 10 8 7 6 5

DB shoulder press 26kg 6 3, 22kg 7 5, 18kg 10

absolutely knackered after hanging press

Plate laterals 10kg 11 11 10 10

Pec deck rear 66kg 10, 73kg 10 9 7

Cable rear 14kg 9 9 9

Facepulls 45kg 15 15 15 14

Cable upright row, reverse grip 26kg 10, 32kg 10, 36kg 10, 41kg 9

great session, well and truly jiggered


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Love facepulls mate, top exercise IMO.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Rear delts took a hammering then bud


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> Love facepulls mate, top exercise IMO.


me too mate, really getting into them


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Rear delts took a hammering then bud


certainly did and it was greeeeaatt


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Another solid session there Mark, did I catch you right saying you are on light weights just now? If so I think your heavy workouts might scare me!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Another solid session there Mark, did I catch you right saying you are on light weights just now? If so I think your heavy workouts might scare me!


oh no, today is normal weights, next week we are doing a heavy week 3-5 reps per set probably all compound exercises. Def not light, it hurts too much for it to be light


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Ah ok I feel a bit better now! haha


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

That's impressive shoulder pressing, mate, especially after the hanging presses!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squats WU 60kg x 8, 100kg 6, 130kg 6, 150kg 5

160kg 4, 170kg 3, 185kg 2 PB rubbish depth but happy to get bar off rack and make an attempt

140kg 8

Concentric squats 125kg 10 10 10 6 very happy with these 5kg more than last week and extra reps

Leg press 235kg 12 12 12

Leg extension 52kg hold at top 12 12 12

Seated leg curl 52kg 12 12 12

Seated calf raise 30kg 8 10 12 kept getting cramp, struggled to control it

good session, looking forward to heavy week next week


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Hang on.... That wasn't "heavy"??


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Hang on.... That wasn't "heavy"??


haha it was but next week is proper heavy, all sets 3-5 reps, 6 or 7 sets, sit down in a corner, whimper, hold head in hands ...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> haha it was but next week is proper heavy, all sets 3-5 reps, 6 or 7 sets, sit down in a corner, whimper, hold head in hands ...


Tease! :lol: looking forward to the battering then mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yes i am, could get messy


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

If it doesn't I'm sure you will be disappointed :thumb:

Stirling mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that i will


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Hang on.... That wasn't "heavy"??


exactly my thoughts mate!

Another nice brutal leg session again Mark.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

just had to go up the last few stairs on my hands and knees, quads were cramping like billyo


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Commando roll out of the sack tomorrow mate.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's when you know leg day has been good


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i know they will cramp tonight as well, whenever i roll over or stretch in bed, that will be it!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think my spine would just collapse with 185kg on my back, never mind trying to bend my knees. I like reading your leg workouts as it drives me on to try harder and push for that one last rep. Well done on a very strong workout but next week try adding some weight


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I think my spine would just collapse with 185kg on my back, never mind trying to bend my knees. I like reading your leg workouts as it drives me on to try harder and push for that one last rep. Well done on a very strong workout but next week try adding some weight


oh maybe i'll try it just for you mate


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

heavy week is postponed until next week, slight variation on deads tonight, went for reps rather than pushing up to max weight

DL BW 10, 60kg 8, 100 6, 130 5 10 6 6 5

Pulldown hammer grip 45kg 8, 60kg 8 8 7, 55kg 8

BOR extra slow 35kg 10 10 10, 30kg 9

Pullups assisted 27kg 6 6 6 6

Laying DB rows 16kg 12 12 10 10

Rope Hammer curl 41kg 10, 45kg 10, 50kg 8

Cable curl straight bar 45kg 10 8 8

Cable preacher curl 41kg 10 10 10


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Big volume in the deads fella.... Great stuff. Bet that felt goooooood!!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh very, spinal erectors were really feeling it by the end


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

That's some serious volume right there. A very nice workout, I like the numbers. I can't help think someone is going to be sore tomorrow, hand rails around the loo time. I always find high rep deadlifts really hit my hamstrings.


----------



## boxer dog (Jul 16, 2010)

Enjoying reading this, good work and good motivation for the rest of us! Subbed!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good volume there, should do the job nicely


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

little bit of soreness this morning but nowhere near as bad as it could have been, happy days


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice session there Mark, I don't think my forearms could have coped with all of those deadlifts.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i do use straps at the end mate, mine give up too


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Some people seen to have a real issue with straps but I find it strange because at the end of the day you are exercising your back not your forearms so why not use straps if required. If I didnt use straps for my heavy sets my grip would go long before my back had been effectivly worked and wheres the benefit in that ?

rant over.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Some people seen to have a real issue with straps but I find it strange because at the end of the day you are exercising your back not your forearms so why not use straps if required. If I didnt use straps for my heavy sets my grip would go long before my back had been effectivly worked and wheres the benefit in that ?
> 
> rant over.


I quite agree with you!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Incline DB press 24kg 8 8,

32kg 10 7, 26kg 10 9

BP 60kg 10 10 9 7

Pec deck 107kg 10 10 9 7

Dips low and slow 8 7 6 6

CGBP smith 50kg 7 7 7 6

Tricep rope press 41kg 10, 45kg 8 8, 41kg 8

felt very good, pumped up nicely, now ready for a rest


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Pec deck 107kg WTF never mind pumped nicely its a wonder you didn't explode.

Good solid session as per norm.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks mate, felt really good. Beginning to really enjoy Pec deck


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Solid session again Mark, think we should call you Mr consistency lol.

I never really got on with the pec dec, shoulders always felt like they were going to click or pop on it.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good morning, sorry for intrusion but just returning the recent visits to my gaff and having a jolly good nosey round whilst I'm at it. Have a pleasant day.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Good morning, sorry for intrusion but just returning the recent visits to my gaff and having a jolly good nosey round whilst I'm at it. Have a pleasant day.


being nosey is all fine with me


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Solid session again Mark, think we should call you Mr consistency lol.
> 
> I never really got on with the pec dec, shoulders always felt like they were going to click or pop on it.


i used to get the same thing, in fact almost dislocated once, but seems fine now


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Solid session again Mark, think we should call you Mr consistency lol.
> 
> I never really got on with the pec dec, shoulders always felt like they were going to click or pop on it.


I second this mate, wreck my shoulders for days these things.

Great work mark


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

had a bit of a cold this week, even missed cardio last night and ate cake instead. Strength slightly down

DB press 12kg 10, 14kg 8 8

Hanging press 40kg 6, 45kg 10 7 5 4 a bit disappointing but as mentioned, strength slightly down

DB shoulder press 24kg 6 5, 20kg 9 7

Plate laterals 10kg 10 10 10 10

Iron cross 5kg plates 5 4 4

Facepulls 50kg 14 12 11 10

Cable lateral 18kg 11 10 8

Cable bent over 14kg 8 8 8

Pec deck rear 73kg 10 10 10

Smith shrugs 40kg 10, 70kg 10 10 10

not bad in the end, 1st 2 were extremely hard but improved with other exercises


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Cake instead of cardio gets my vote. With the cold it probably took you a while to warm but there was plenty of good volume in there. Just on question what is or are iron crosses ? Is it some type of static hold ???


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Cake instead of cardio gets my vote. With the cold it probably took you a while to warm but there was plenty of good volume in there. Just on question what is or are iron crosses ? Is it some type of static hold ???


thought someone might ask, I didn't know them before tonight.

hold plates in front of hips, raise to shoulder level, open arms to form a cross, close arms, lower, keep tension on at all times - repeat


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Hope I didn't jinx you the other day mate saying you were consistent. Good session regardless.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Hope I didn't jinx you the other day mate saying you were consistent. Good session regardless.


just a few sniffles, back on form tomorrow


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I do something similar for my warm up. Side raise to parallel then rotate forward then lower. Same kind of thing, I find it warms the shoulders up nicely.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I do something similar for my warm up. Side raise to parallel then rotate forward then lower. Same kind of thing, I find it warms the shoulders up nicely.


didn't just warm them up mate, nearly bloody killed them


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Slight variation again this week, dropped some of the heavier sets and added some reps to lower weights

Squats WU BW 10, 60kg x 8, 100kg 8, 130kg 6, to parallel

150kg 8 8 as low as I could (not quite parallel)

Wide stance, very slow A2G 50kg 10 10 10 7

Concentric squats 90kg 9 10 10 felt absolutely knackered so kept with lower weight

Single Leg extension 30kg 10, 40kg 10 10 8 8, no rest on last set, both legs 10

Laying leg curl 14kg DB 10 10 10 10

Standing leg curl 3 plates 10 10 10, 4 plates 10

Seated calf raise 30kg 15 15 15


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> Slight variation again this week, dropped some of the heavier sets and added some reps to lower weights
> 
> Squats WU BW 10, 60kg x 8, 100kg 8, 130kg 6, to parallel
> 
> ...


Haha beast of a session for "lowering the weights" well done dude.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks mate, legs are sore already, who knows what they'll be like tomorrow


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> thanks mate, legs are sore already, who knows what they'll be like tomorrow


In bits if that were me... Traction would quite probably be on the cards too


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> In bits if that were me... Traction would quite probably be on the cards too


slight bit of cramp going up the stairs but not as much as usual :thumb:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> slight bit of cramp going up the stairs but not as much as usual :thumb:


If youre anything like me, it'll be tomorrow when you try and sit on the loo! Lol Great lifting as always though, mate!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> If youre anything like me, it'll be tomorrow when you try and sit on the loo! Lol Great lifting as always though, mate!


legs always hurt for the next 2 days


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I love how you are calling 150kg squats going light! lol That's 45kg more than my PB


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh my god, my poor legs, what on earth will they feel like tomorrow


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Thattaboy !!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Legs must have taken a right royal breasting. You'll be sore till Tuesday. No pain and all that.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

No training partner tonight, so normal session, not too heavy

DL BW 10, 60kg 8, 100 8, 130 10 7 7

Pulldown hammer grip 60kg 10 8 8 8

Pulldown 55kg 8 8 8

Seated row 82kg 10, 91kg 10 9

Seated single arm row 70kg 7 7, 65kg 8 8

Rear cable xover 14kg 10 10 10

DB curl straight bar 12kg 1010 10

M/C preacher curl 50kg 9, 41kg 10 7, 34kg 7

not entirely happy with tonight, felt quite lethargic but still pushed through it


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Still a decent workout for not feeling 100% Mark, wouldn't feel too down about it at least you have done something mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks Alan, don't get me wrong, it was ok, just not quite how i wanted it


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Can't have it all the way you want it all the time mate, would be too easy then and no fun.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I agree, still a good looking session.

Back on form when the training partner is back no doubt


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> I agree, still a good looking session.
> 
> Back on form when the training partner is back no doubt


i'm sure too, we push each other really well


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Incline DB press 18kg 10, 24kg 10

32kg 10 6, 26kg 10 10 6

BP 60kg 10 10 10 9

Pec deck 107kg 10 10 8+2 7+1

DB flyes 20kg 7 6, 16kg 10 9

CGBP 50kg elbows wide 8 7, elbows close 7 6

Tricep cable single 18kg 10 10 9

Tricep press bar 41kg 12, 45kg 9, 41kg 10

Cable o/h extension 14kg 9 8 8

feels great, chest and triceps very pumped


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nicely done mate. Happier than your last workout by the sound of it.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Nicely done mate. Happier than your last workout by the sound of it.


yep much happier thanks Alan


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Great stuff Mark. Those flyes would have torn me in two! Lol well done mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

little bit of cardio

25mins SSCV bike

15mins rowing


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Its always nice to have a good session in the gym, makes it all worth while. Killer pec-deck again. Triceps should be sore tomorrow after that little lot.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

sounding a bit like a broken record now, had a bit of a cold this week, still did cardio last night, felt bloody awful after tho'. Wasn't expecting it to be a good session tonight but I was wrong, it went very nicely. Been dosing myself up with Vit C, echinacea and all manner of other things all day.

Hanging press bar 6, 45kg 10 8 6 7

DB shoulder press 24kg 10 6 4, 20kg 9

Plate laterals 10kg 12 11 10 10

Cable lateral 18kg 10 8 8

Cable bent over (both arms) 9kg 10 8 8 7

Facepulls 45kg 15 13 11 10

Seated bent over rear DB 10kg 12 12 12 12


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good session mate. Fingers crossed you can keep that cold at bay.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Not another one feeling under the weather, I'm going to be last man standing at this rate.

Decent session all the same though Mark. Still getting a decent workout despite the cold.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Well this cold does have a bit of a hold on me right now, made tonight one of the hardest sessions for a long time and not in a good way

Squats WU Bar 6, 60kg x 8, 100kg 8, 130kg 6, to parallel

150kg 6 6 as low as I could (not quite parallel)

Wide stance, very slow A2G 50kg 10 10, 70kg10

Concentric squats 120kg 7 6, 110kg 8 7

Leg extension 59kg 12 12 12 12

Laying leg curl 12kg DB 12 12 12 12

Standing leg curl 3 plates 10 10 10

Seated calf raise 30kg 20 17 15

that was it, I am so knackered, I need to go and lay down


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Cold or not that was a very impressive session, I need a lay down just reading it.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Cold or not that was a very impressive session, I need a lay down just reading it.


cheers mate, i was lucky to still be standing at the end, hardly had enough energy left to even talk


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Didn't fancy a little session on the cross trainer afterwards then ?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Didn't fancy a little session on the cross trainer afterwards then ?


never fancy a little session on anything after legs


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

At least you managed to get a workout done Mark, could have been worse you could have been totally floored and not able to train at all. Still a good session despite the cold mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> At least you managed to get a workout done Mark, could have been worse you could have been totally floored and not able to train at all. Still a good session despite the cold mate.


thanks Alan i am very happy with it, it was productive and will keep me on track for a good session next week


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DL BW 10, 60kg 10 8, 100 8, 130 10 7, 160 1, 130 4

Pulldown hammer grip 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 65kg 8, 70kg 4, 60kg 10

Seated single arm row 60kg 8 8 8, 50kg 10

Seated double arm row 90kg 12 12 12 10

BOR 35kg 10, 30kg 10 10 10

EZ preacher curl 25kg 7 4, 20kg 7 8

Cable preacher curl 14kg 10, 18kg 8 7 7

not too bad, deads could have been slightly better but still feeling the after effects of the cold


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nicely done Mark, was thinking you usually do more on deads but wasn't going to comment till I seen you had as you're lifting waaaay more than I am! lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Nicely done Mark, was thinking you usually do more on deads but wasn't going to comment till I seen you had as you're lifting waaaay more than I am! lol


yep we've just been doing more reps at 130 and cutting the heavier ones, will gradually increase the weight on the higher rep sets and even more gradually push the top lift up


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

When I grow up I wanna lift like mark


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> When I grow up I wanna lift like mark


haha very flattering mate :clap:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

still going strong l see mate, top man :thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks Milky, can't stop now I've only recently started to get somewhere. Yeah roll on 7.00 I've got chest and triceps to hurt


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Incline DB press 16kg 10, 26kg 10

32kg 10 8 6, 26kg 10

BP 65kg 10 10 8 7

Cable xover 23kg 10 10 10 10

Pec deck 107kg 10 10 8 6

Dips 7 7 6 6

Tricep rope 50kg 10 8, 45kg 8 8

Tricep cable single 14kg 9 9 8 8

ss

DB o/h extension 12kg 7 7 6 6

good session, everything hurts

Cable o/h extension 14kg 9 8 8


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's a fair amount of reps hitting triceps mate, bet you must be feeling it nicely after that lot.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> That's a fair amount of reps hitting triceps mate, bet you must be feeling it nicely after that lot.


they were very well pumped mate, felt really good


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Pretty much all you are looking for from a workout, how are you feeling now? Have you got over the cold or you still feeling it a bit?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

still a bit snotty but energy is coming back now. Was just flagging a little near the end tonight expect to be fully up and running again in next day or two


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good volume and heavy weights, nice workout.

Oh, and those pec decks are ridiculous, that is all


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tried a couple of sets of the IRON CROSS exercise last night. My shoulders were on fire after and are sore as hell today. Just like so say thanks.......


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Tried a couple of sets of the IRON CROSS exercise last night. My shoulders were on fire after and are sore as hell today. Just like so say thanks.......


haha my pleasure, spread the love mate :laugh:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

decided to have a little deadlift session tonight

60kg 5, 90 5, 120 5, 140 3 3

Cardio bike 20mins SSCV


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> haha my pleasure, spread the love mate :laugh:


Any more little gems you want to pass on feel free to let someone else know...

Just joking as Iv added the concentric squats into my routine and I'm enjoying them.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Hanging press bar 8 8, 45kg 10 9 7 6

DB shoulder press 24kg 10 7 5, 20kg 11

Plate laterals 10kg 12 11 10 10

DB lateral 16kg 7 7 7

Cable lateral same side 9kg 9 9 8 8

Cable lateral behind 9kg 9 8 8

Cable bent over (both arms) 9kg 10 8 8 7

Facepulls 50kg 15 14 12 10

Cable bent over rear 19kg 6 6 6

DB bent over 8kg 10 10 10 10

excellent session, feels really good


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Monster amount of sets again Mark. How long do your workouts normally take you?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Monster amount of sets again Mark. How long do your workouts normally take you?


we are running a little bit long mate, around 80mins. Having said that I've improved so much with the extra volume and recovery is still good


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

just had a flick though this made interesting read , keep it up !


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

loganator said:


> just had a flick though this made interesting read , keep it up !


thanks mate, much appreciated


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

mark_star said:


> thanks mate, much appreciated


your very welcome mate


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

You training tonight bud?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> You training tonight bud?


certainly am mate, legs and I can't wait. How about you?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ooooooh sh*t legs came about quick. Lol

Have a good un mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

OMFG yes another leg night and don't I know it

Squats WU Bar 6, 60kg x 8 8, 100kg 6, 130kg 6, to parallel

150kg 6, 130kg 6, 150kg 4 4 training partner was late tonight so sets were a bit up and down (he turned up just after my first 150 set)

Concentric squats 120kg 10 6 4

Narrow stance squat 60kg 10 10 10

ss

Wide stance squat 60kg 10 10 6 hideous, gasping for breath, feeling dizzy

Leg extension 59kg 10 10 10 10

Standing leg curl 3 plates 10 10 10 10

Seated calf raise 30kg 15 15, 50kg 7, 30kg 13

closest I've come to feeling sick


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm not surprised after that amount of squats! Hope you don't plan on doing anything that involves moving this weekend.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> I'm not surprised after that amount of squats! Hope you don't plan on doing anything that involves moving this weekend.


at one point I just sank to my knees, man that was hard :surrender:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

mark_star said:


> at one point I just sank to my knees, man that was hard :surrender:


Fair play for getting back up off them.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Animal!!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

quivering wreck mg:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> quivering wreck mg:


Top man !


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Love seeing the leg workouts in here, strength and power


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

cheers mate, my god they ache this morning


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DL BW 10, 70kg 8, 100 6, 140 8 6 7, 110 10

Pulldown hammer grip 40kg 10, 55kg 8 8 8

BOR 35kg 10 10 10 10

Incline bench DB row 16kg 12 12 12 12

Straight arm pulldown 55kg 10 10 9

Cable curl straight bar 45kg 10 10, 50kg 7 7

M/C preacher curl 41kg 10, 45kg 8 8 7

Rope cable curl 41kg 8, 36kg 10 10, 41kg 10

decent session, feel quite good, energy didn't drop too far and stamina was there


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nicely done again from ukm mr consistency!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Good work liking the high reps !


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

loganator said:


> Good work liking the high reps !


thanks mate, I may pump you for some information if you don't mind


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Incline DB press 20kg 10, 26kg 10

32kg 10 8 5, 26kg 12

Cable xover (waiting for bench) 18kg 10

BP 70kg 8 7 7 6

Cable xover 18kg 12 12, 23kg 10 10

Pec deck 107kg 10 10 9

Dips 8 7 7

Skullcrushers DB 26kg 10, 12kg (each hand) 9 8 7, 10kg 9

Tricep rope 55kg 10, 50kg 10, 45kg 10, 40kg 10

Tricep cable single 18kg 8, 16kg 9, 14kg 9

very nicely pumped, excellent session


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

No s*it mate, chest and tris must be minced.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

mark_star said:


> thanks mate, I may pump you for some information if you don't mind


Ask away will help if I can mate


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> No s*it mate, chest and tris must be minced.


LOL yep they feel great


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

loganator said:


> Ask away will help if I can mate


you're a star, I take it you're prepping at the moment and obviously your training reflects this, how does your leg training differ off season


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice session again Mark. How are you feeling you are progressing physically?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Nice session again Mark. How are you feeling you are progressing physically?


really seeing good changes across the whole shoulder girdle, I think I'm getting some further fat loss and general improvements in musculature. Mind/muscle connection is definitely getting better. All round things appear to be improving really


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

mark_star said:


> really seeing good changes across the whole shoulder girdle, I think I'm getting some further fat loss and general improvements in musculature. Mind/muscle connection is definitely getting better. All round things appear to be improving really


That's good to hear mate, makes the hard work in the gym all the more worthwhile. Mind/muscle connection is something I am really working on and still trying to get nailled. Struggling with that one.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> That's good to hear mate, makes the hard work in the gym all the more worthwhile. Mind/muscle connection is something I am really working on and still trying to get nailled. Struggling with that one.


it just takes time and repetition, if you keep at it, you'll get there. I couldn't be happier with my training and progression right now, I love training, I love working my socks off and I love the results.

Not bad for an old fcuker


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice to see things still going well in here, nice heavy DB pressing there pal


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> Nice to see things still going well in here, nice heavy DB pressing there pal


thanks, it's actually something I'm not particularly happy with, I need to strengthen the first part of my pressing movements, when I do the weights should increase very nicely


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

All in all it's looking like a UKM success story in here mate, great going.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

dead lifts 70kg 8, 100 5, 130 5, 140 3, 145 2

Cardio bike 30mins SSCV

Cable crunches 45kg 20, 60kg 20, 70kg 20 20

simple pimple, back was a bit stiff from monday, but no big issue


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Hanging press 40kg 8, 45kg 8 7 6 5 a bit disappointed with this tonight, was bloody hard work and just didn't get the expected reps

DB shoulder press 22kg 10 8 7 8

Plate laterals 10kg 12 11 11 10

rear pec deck 73kg 12 12 10 8

Facepulls 55kg 13 11 10 10

Cable bent over (both arms) 9kg 9 9 8 9

Standing arnold press 14kg 7 6

Upright row smith m/c 30kg 10 10 9 8

Smith shrugs 2 sec hold at top 70kg 12, 80kg 12 12

ended much better than it started


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Ground out a decent session after the unhappy start mate. Well done on turning it round.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Great shrugs mate, the hold take some doing b


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Great shrugs mate, the hold take some doing b


they bloody hurt mate, looks good in the mirror tho :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> they bloody hurt mate, looks good in the mirror tho :thumb:


Haha nothing beats "the shrug face"


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Couldn't get on what we wanted, when we wanted to, so changed things around a bit

Leg press 175kg 10, 225kg 10, 255kg 10, 285kg 10, 315kg 9

Squats 90kglow and slow 10 10 10 10

Leg extension 73kg 8, 84kg 8, 96kg 8 8 hold at top all sets, all reps

Split squat 10 10 10 10

Laying leg curl 16kg DB 10 10 10 10

Standing leg curl 4 plates 10 10 10

Seated calf raise 50kg 7 craaammmppp, 30kg 20 18

different kind of knackered this week, very good, quads nicely pumped


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

sodding cold has come back again, feel rough as ****, but on a positive note legs hurt like hell, standing, walking, bending down are all incredibly painful


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh no! keep warm and drink plenty of fluids ...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Oh no! keep warm and drink plenty of fluids ...


no chance of keeping warm mate, I'm in the shop and the door stays open even though it's now snowing, think I'll be drinking plenty of hot coffee today


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

How's it coming along bud?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> How's it coming along bud?


just taking a week off, recovery a bit slower than expected so decided to give myself some extra time. back on it next week


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Rest well mate.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

mark_star said:


> just taking a week off, recovery a bit slower than expected so decided to give myself some extra time. back on it next week


Hope you get back to rights soon!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Hope you get back to rights soon!


thanks Greshie, it's just a cold so normal service will be resumed next week


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Hope you are on the mend soon mate.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just noticed your under the influence of manflu, not good, rest up.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

cheers chaps, nearly there now


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

1st session back, was hard going but dropped weight on most things just to get it done. Feel suitably tired but hardly sweated at all.

Incline DB press 14kg 10, 20kg 8

28kg 10 10 10 10 9, 20kg 12

BP 60kg 10 10 10 8

Cable xover 14kg 10, 18kg 10 10 10

Dips 10 7 7

Pec deck 107kg 7 7, 100kg 6, 93kg 7

CGBP 50kg 7 6, 40kg 8 8

Tricep pushdown bar 50kg 9 8 8, 45kg 10

Tricep cable single 14kg 9 9 9


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A good chest and tri session there, all bases covered. I need to have a good catch up on here as iv been busy recently and seem to be missing a lot. The truth is I down loaded a sudoku app and iv become addicted.

Anyway I intend to pop in more often to keep track on how everyone is getting on.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> A good chest and tri session there, all bases covered. I need to have a good catch up on here as iv been busy recently and seem to be missing a lot. The truth is I down loaded a sudoku app and iv become addicted.
> 
> Anyway I intend to pop in more often to keep track on how everyone is getting on.


ooh brain training as well


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

He's just being flash now


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hate Soduko ... give me code words or a good crossword any day


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

so still on the road to recovery, feeling slightly better tonight

DL 70kg 10, 100 8, 110 5, 120 5, 130 5, 140 5

Pulldown hammer grip 50kg 10, 65kg 8 6, 55 10

Pulldown palms away 55kg 8 8 8

M/C seated single arm row 45kg 10 10 10

M/C preacher curl 45kg 9 9 9

DB curl 12kg 10 7 7 7

chest and triceps are really sore from last night, I suppose that's what you get for taking a week off


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DOMS or not that's a strong session mate.

Kudos for cracking on after heavy deads. That would be me toasted.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

mark_star said:


> so still on the road to recovery, feeling slightly better tonight
> 
> DL 70kg 10, 100 8, 110 5, 120 5, 130 5, 140 5
> 
> ...


Doms is a good thing mate .... As the old saying goes no pain no gain , stay sore !


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

loganator said:


> Doms is a good thing mate .... As the old saying goes no pain no gain , stay sore !


no kidding, every day is a pain day


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Welcome back to rehabilitation central, day 3 of 4

OHP bar 10 10

Hanging press 40kg 10 10 10 7

DB shoulder press 22kg 10 8 5, 18kg 10

Upright row wide grip 40kg 8 8 8, 35kg 8

Plate laterals 10kg 10 10 10 10

Just for a bit of fun Piledrivers 15kg plate 5

Rear delt pec deck 65kg 10 10 10 10

Cable bent over (both arms) 9kg 7 6 6 6

and relax


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Great work Mark, you've got some real power in those shoulders, mate!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Rehabilitation central day 4 of 4

Squats bar 10, 70kg 8, 110kg 6, 130kg 8 8 8 8

Concentric squats 110kg 8 8 6 4

Leg extension 55kg hold at top 12 12 12 10

Smith squat 35kg A2G 10 10 10

Standing leg curl 3 plates 10 10 10

ss

Seated calf raise 35kg 20 17 15

all done, slightly nauseas and very wobbly


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Even your rehab days scare the living [email protected] out of me.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Even your rehab days scare the living [email protected] out of me.


haha cheers mate, I'm almost better now. Looking forward to the next couple of weeks to get me back on track again


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Won't take you long mate, can't keep a good lifter down


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well felt much better tonight, legs still a little sore from friday but generally all good

DL BW 10, 60kg 8, 100 6, 130 5, 140 5 5 5

Pulldown hammer grip 50kg 10, 60kg 8 8 8

BOR wide grip 35kg 10 10 10, close grip 35kg 10

Seated cable row hold for 2 secs 77kg 10 10 10 10

Rope cable curl 50kg 10 10 10

Rope ss with straight bar, no rest between sets, dropping weight to reach 9 reps each, 3 sets

feel so much better, next week will be back to where i was before i was ill


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Recovery is taking no time fella... Great to see it.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Recovery is taking no time fella... Great to see it.


thanks, a real difference today, such a relief to feel stronger again


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Man flu all gone and now you back in the game.

The lower workload may have done you good and you will soon be past where you were.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Man flu all gone and now you back in the game.
> 
> The lower workload may have done you good and you will soon be past where you were.


i hope that's right and if last night was an indication it will be


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Looking good in here, good to see things getting back on track and the strength returning


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Incline DB press 12kg 12, 24kg 8

30kg 10 10 9, 24kg 12

Incline flyes 18kg 10 10 10

BP 60kg 10, 70kg 8 6, 60kg 10

Pec deck 107kg 10 9 8

Dips 8 7 6

CGBP 50kg 5, 40kg 8

Cable xover low 14kg 10 10

Cable xover high 23kg 10, 18kg 10 8 8

Tricep pushdown rope 50kg 9 8 7

Tricep rope extension 50kg 9, 40kg 10 9

enjoyed that, really beginning to feel healthy again


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Your pec decs always make me wince !! How you feeling for that session under your belt mucker.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Your pec decs always make me wince !! How you feeling for that session under your belt mucker.


i feel really good, not too tired, on a bit of a high really


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> i feel really good, not too tired, on a bit of a high really


Good man... Gotta love those endorphins


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice little session

20mins SSCV bike 10k

DL 60kg 8, 100 6, 130, 5, 140 5, 150 3, 160 2

all done


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> nice little session
> 
> 20mins SSCV bike 10k
> 
> ...


Simple yet effective :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Simple yet effective :thumb:


yep and very enjoyable too


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> yep and very enjoyable too


I dunno about that... The deads maybe but my posterior would disagree about 10k on a bike


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> I dunno about that... The deads maybe but my posterior would disagree about 10k on a bike


i must have extra padding


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> i must have extra padding


The smart money would have gone in "I dunno mate... I get it done before numb **** kicks in"


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> The smart money would have gone in "I dunno mate... I get it done before numb **** kicks in"


so i guess, me and smart just don't go together


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DB press 14kg 10, 18kg 8

Hanging press 40kg 5, 45kg 8 7 7, 40kg 6

DB shoulder press 26kg 7 5, 20kg 10 6

Plate laterals 10kg 12 11 10 10

Rear delt pec deck 79kg 10 8, 73kg 10 8

Different cable m/c so ignored weights as are completely different to other m/c

Upright row 10 10 10 10

Cable lat 7 8 8

Cable bent 10 10 10

Facepulls 12 11 10 10

Shrugs 80kg 12 12 12 12

nice session, felt really rather good


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

79kg on rear delts? R u fcuking kidding me? I'm not sure about these machines but on DB rear delts I struggle going over 10kg for high reps!

Nice volume there too mate


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Delts took a bashing tonight. Well in pal


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i know it's hard to judge if some of these machines are accurate. Delts are feeling suitably worked right now


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I find rear delts very difficult to hit, I constantly try new things to see what works. The reverse pek-dek is ok but my tris blow up a little.

When I read your sessions it makes me miss my more conventional body split, nothing better than destroying shoulders from every angle.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Great workout there, Mark. How do you feel you're progressing at the mo?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I find rear delts very difficult to hit, I constantly try new things to see what works. The reverse pek-dek is ok but my tris blow up a little.
> 
> When I read your sessions it makes me miss my more conventional body split, nothing better than destroying shoulders from every angle.


yeah really easy to start to involve other muscle groups, i just try to keep a strong mind/muscle connection, although it slips when i get tired


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Great workout there, Mark. How do you feel you're progressing at the mo?


cheers mate, feel like strength is beginning to improve again. I'm going to take a few progress pics tonight to see the difference for myself, certainly know the whole shoulder girdle has improved


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squats BW 10, 60kg 8, 90kg 6, 120kg 6, 140kg 6, 150kg 6

Concentric squats 120kg 87 6 6

Leg press 255kg 12 12 12

Leg extension 69kg 10, 77kg 10, 93kg 8, 59kg 15

Seated leg curl 52kg 10 10 10

Seated calf raise 30kg 25 20 18

legs feel wobbly but hopefully won't cramp as much as last week


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks a great session, cramps are probable, DOMS are definate!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> Looks a great session, cramps are probable, DOMS are definate!


i think you are probably correct


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome as always, Mark! Glad you're getting back in to your grove. I'm sure your legs will be better this week. Though if they're not, get someone to film you walking for us! Lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Awesome as always, Mark! Glad you're getting back in to your grove. I'm sure your legs will be better this week. Though if they're not, get someone to film you walking for us! Lol


just went up the stairs and no cramps, could be down to the amount of taurine i necked tonight


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DL 70kg 8, 100 6, 120 4, 140 7 6 5

BOR wide grip 40kg 10 10 10 10

Pulldown hammer grip 65kg 8 7, 55kg 9 7

Seated cable row wide grip 75kg 12, 91kg 12 12

Bent over DB row 40kg 8, 36kg 8 8

Straight arm pulldown 45kg 8 8 8 7

Preacher curl 45kg 12 10 9 8

Cable curl straight bar 41kg 8 7, 36kg 9 8

very good session, knackered but good fun


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Great session, there, Mark. Really attacked it from every angle!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah doesn't hurt to give it a good kicking every now and again


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Incline DB press 14kg 10, 24kg 8

30kg 10 8 6, 24kg 12 well that didn't really go to plan, expected more out of the 30's

Smith BP 60kg 9 8 7 8

Pec deck 107kg 10 10 10 9

Cable xover high 18kg 10 10 10 10

Tricep pushdown rope 50kg 10 10 10 10

CGBP 40kg 12 12 12

DB skullcrushers 12kg 7 6, 10kg 8

after a poor start picked up ok


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Didn't look too poor to me, mate. But maybe we were both a bit slow to get going today. We'll blame it on the cosmos!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Didn't look too poor to me, mate. But maybe we were both a bit slow to get going today. We'll blame it on the cosmos!


that cosmos has got a lot to answer for


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I dunno mate... That cosmos isn't doing you alright!!

Love the session mix


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i am a bit sore this morning


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

mark_star said:


> i am a bit sore this morning


Excellent news!

I love the feel of DOMS in the morning...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

20mins SSCV bike 10k

DL 60kg 8, 90 6, 120 4, 140 3, 150 3, 160 2


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice deads my man!!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thankyou, I feel the need to start pushing them up again


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

That's what we like to hear


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Hanging press bar 10, 40kg 5, 45kg 10 10 8 7

DB shoulder press 28kg 5, 24kg 6 5, 20kg 7

Upright rows 30kg 10 10, 40kg 8 8

Plate laterals 10kg 12 11 10 10

Bent over DB 12kg 12 12 12 12

Facepulls 54kg 13 12 11 10

Cable bent over 9kg 7 7 7

enjoyed that, hanging press especially


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Looking strong this week Mark, I take it the cold is a distant memory now and you are back to fighting fit?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Looking strong this week Mark, I take it the cold is a distant memory now and you are back to fighting fit?


still got a bit of a snotty nose but strength and energy are back thanks


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squats BW 10, 70kg 8, 100kg 6, 120kg 6, 140kg 6

Concentric squats 120kg 8 8 6

Squat 70kg 20

Leg press 265kg 12 12 12

Leg extension 69kg 15, 77kg 15, 93kg 12, 59kg 15, 15

Seated leg curl 59kg 10 10 10

not bad at all, quads nice and pumped, don't feel too knackered


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Dom...Dom...DOMS!!!!! 

Good man!!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

haha we'll say, plenty of taurine, hopefully that will keep things at bay


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> haha we'll say, plenty of taurine, hopefully that will keep things at bay


Do you actually find the benefits with taurine ?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Do you actually find the benefits with taurine ?


this is my 2nd leg session with it, 1g before and 1 after, not getting the cramps that I used to that's for sure


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> this is my 2nd leg session with it, 1g before and 1 after, not getting the cramps that I used to that's for sure


Nice... I did use it for a while when suffering calf pumps but hard to say wether it was really benefiting.

Food for thought.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DL BW 10, 70kg 8, 100 6, 120 4, 140 8 8 7

BOR wide grip 40kg 10 10, extra wide grip 30kg 10 10

Pulldown hammer grip 50kg 8 8 8 8

DB row inclined bench 20kg 12 10 10 10

Preacher curl 50kg 10 10, 45kg 10 8

Cable curl straight bar 50kg 10 10, 45kg 10 10

Cable preacher curl 20kg 10 10, 18kg 10 9

Cable curl rope 41kg 12 10 10, 36kg 10

very good session, energy and strength best they've been for quite some time


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Another nice workout, some volume in those curls! Getting the gunz for the hunz....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Another nice workout, some volume in those curls! Getting the gunz for the hunz....


Lol what happened to curls for the gurls??

Nice session mate.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

mark_star said:


> this is my 2nd leg session with it, 1g before and 1 after, not getting the cramps that I used to that's for sure


I use taurine and find it helps a lot during and after high rep sessions that would normally give me cramp


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Glad to see your training well mate , keep at it


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Lol what happened to curls for the gurls??


Your obviously not down with the kids jimbo


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

loganator said:


> I use taurine and find it helps a lot during and after high rep sessions that would normally give me cramp


thanks mate, makes things sooo much more comfortable after a hard session


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> Another nice workout, some volume in those curls! Getting the gunz for the hunz....


yep we went for a bit more than usual, made a nice change, look out you girlies


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lady killer


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Lady killer


if only


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Incline DB press 24kg 10

32kg 10 8 8, 24kg 12 11 8

BP 60kg 10, 70kg 6 6, 60kg 11

Pec deck 113kg 10 10 9, 100kg 13

Dips 10 8 7

CGBP 50kg 8 6 7

Tricep pushdown rope 54kg, 10 50kg 9 8, 45kg 9

Cable pushdown 18kg 6, 14kg 10 9 8

things going really well this week, energy has been very good


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

marks arm sessions continue. First the bis get a blasting then the tris, you got a new vest on order for summer. This way for the gun show.....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i have to admit, i have progressed from normal t-shirts to vests and I'm no longer embarrassed about my arms


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

No one should ever feel bad about their bodys but sadly the media put out images of what we "should" look like which are totally unreal.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

couldn't agree more, they have a lot to answer for


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As adults we are more able to cope with this type of thing but when you here about young kids of 6 and 7 years age worrying about body image its a little worrying.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ahhhh the age old body image topic. So sad but true.. My minds in the lifts, I'm gonna get tubbier as I'm bulking but the only thing that worries me is the lifts go up.. Although feeling better in a best serves it purpose.

Bring on the fatceps!!

Have fun destroying those legs later my man!!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squats 70kg 10, 100kg 6, 130kg 6, 150kg 6, 130kg 6, 100kg 15, 70kg 25

Leg press 255kg 12, 275kg 10, 285kg 10, 305kg 10

Leg extension 66kg 15, 77kg 15, 93kg 13, 59kg 20 18

Seated leg curl 59kg 10 10 10


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Very nice lifts there Mark. That should certainly stimulate some groth. That lot would leave me a shivering mess in the corner, just reading it gave me doms.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Very nice lifts there Mark. That should certainly stimulate some groth. That lot would leave me a shivering mess in the corner, just reading it gave me doms.


haha thanks, I'm sure I'll feel it in the morning mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm sure you will. I'm still sore from monday, felt fine yesterday then BANG it hit me this morning.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well i just did the stairs and some slight cramping but not too bad


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> Squats 70kg 10, 100kg 6, 130kg 6, 150kg 6, 130kg 6, 100kg 15, 70kg 25
> 
> Leg press 255kg 12, 275kg 10, 285kg 10, 305kg 10
> 
> ...


Beast.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Hanging press bar 10, 40kg 5, 50kg 6 6 5 4 PB and very pleased

DB shoulder press 26kg 10 6, 22kg 9 7

Upright rows 40kg 10 10 8 8

Cable lateral 18kg 10, 16kg 9 7

Plate driving 10kg 9 7 7

Facepulls 54kg 15 12 12 12

Cable bent over 9kg 10 8 10 9

4 days ina row has taken its toll, feeling tired and sore


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm not surprised mate... That's a shed load shifted!!

When you resting up?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

night off tomorrow, my birthday


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> night off tomorrow, my birthday


Many happy returns my friend.

Rest, relax and enjoy some birthday gains


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

21 again!!!

Have a great day.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks chaps, yep 21, me old, no way


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Many happy returns, mate.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Have a good b'day mate, hope you have some cheats lined up!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Massive improvement Mark , I would also say that judging by the dents your socks are leaving in your legs that quite a bit of the weight you are still holding is water not fat ,....not sure how much sugar/salt there is in your diet but try cutting them if its possible and add slow release carbs and look for foods with potassium or get some one a day potassium suppliments to see if it helps , eg if you have sugary cerial in the morning or sugar on your cerial have some slow release oats and sweeten it with dried fruit like raisins or something as it will taste ok but most fruit sugars are metabolised by the liver and not stored elsewhere in the body ie bloat , good fats are also a good idea when dropping sugar from the diet as your body will use as energy and also be encouraged to release stored fat as energy ......maybe your socks wont be so tight after a few changes buddy ......

Keep up the good work , repped for good effort mate


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

loganator said:


> Massive improvement Mark , I would also say that judging by the dents your socks are leaving in your legs that quite a bit of the weight you are still holding is water not fat ,....not sure how much sugar/salt there is in your diet but try cutting them if its possible and add slow release carbs and look for foods with potassium or get some one a day potassium suppliments to see if it helps , eg if you have sugary cerial in the morning or sugar on your cerial have some slow release oats and sweeten it with dried fruit like raisins or something as it will taste ok but most fruit sugars are metabolised by the liver and not stored elsewhere in the body ie bloat , good fats are also a good idea when dropping sugar from the diet as your body will use as energy and also be encouraged to release stored fat as energy ......maybe your socks wont be so tight after a few changes buddy ......
> 
> Keep up the good work , repped for good effort mate


thanks mate, I'll bare those things in mind. I especially think upping the potassium may be a good idea, i don't really do much sugary stuff, breakfast is oats with a bit of protein powder mixed in. Hadn't really thought about it being water so I'll see if I can shift some

thanks again


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mark

I find the best way is to pick an age an then stop counting ...


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Have a great Birthday mate !


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DL BW 90kg 8, 120 6, 140 8 5 5, 120 8

BOR wide grip 35kg 12 12, 45kg 10 10

Pulldown hammer grip 65kg 6, 60kg 8 8 7

Cable row single arm 73kg 8 8 8

Cable curl straight bar 45kg 12, 41kg 12 12 10

Preacher curl cable 18kg 7, 16kg 9 9

Cable curl rope 43kg 8, 38kg 10 10

shattered, man that hurt


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Belated happy birthday Mark, hope you had a goodun. I see the lifts are still impressive as always.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

That's a solid workout there, mate, not surprised you were shattered by the end!

If you get a chance could you pm me your number I could do with ordering some supp's from you.

Cheers


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Incline DB press 22kg 10

32kg 10 10 9 4, 22kg 12

BP 70kg 9 7 7, 60kg 11 10

Pec deck 113kg 10 10 10 10

Cable xover 18kg 12, 23kg 10 10 10

Dips 9 8 7

Smith CGBP 50kg 6, 40kg 10, 50kg 7 7

Laying DB extension 10kg 12 8 7

Tricep pushdown rope 45kg 10 9 8, bar pushdown 45kg 9

oh yes that was great


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Good stuff, fella!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Great session again mate, repped for consistently grafting your @rse off!!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Great session again mate, repped for consistently grafting your @rse off!!


cheers mate, very kind of you


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> cheers mate, very kind of you


It's a pleasure.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DB shoulder press 18kg 8, 26kg 10 9 7

Hanging press 50kg 2 oops thought it was 40, 40kg 6 6 6

Plate laterals 10kg 11 10 10

Facepulls 55kg 15 12 11

Cable lateral 23kg 10 10 10

Cable bent over (single arm) 23kg 10 10 10

Upright rows 50kg 6, 40kg 10 10

Pec deck rear 79kg 10 9 8

Shrug m/c 66kg 15 15 13 (hold at top)

Iron cross 5kg 10 8

hard, hard, hard, cut rest times so struggled a bit with some weights


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

another couple of solid sessions there Mark, the numbers you are shifting on the pec dec never fail to amaze and frighten me! That kinda weight would snap me in half!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squats 70kg 10, 110kg 8, 130kg 6, 150kg 6, 160kg 3, 110kg 10

Leg press 175kg 15 15 15 15 very slow with a hold at the bottom

Leg extension 76kg 12, 11, 66kg 11, 62kg 12 hold on extension

Standing leg curl 4 plates 10 10 10 10

Smith m/c calf raises 40kg 10 10 10 10

done not too knackered but very shaky


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> another couple of solid sessions there Mark, the numbers you are shifting on the pec dec never fail to amaze and frighten me! That kinda weight would snap me in half!


thanks, pec deck seems to be something that's improving really nicely


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

That's some serious squatting there, mate!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> That's some serious squatting there, mate!


thanks Matt, it was good fun


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Great squats my man.... Massively envious


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DL 70kg 8, 110 6, 145 7 6 5

Pulldown hammer grip 55kg 10 10, 75kg 6, 55kg 8

BOR wide grip 40kg 10, 50kg 10 10 8

Incline DB row 20kg 10 10 10

Cable straight arm pulldown 45kg 10 10 9

EZ bar curl 12 1/2kg 10, 20kg 10, 22 1/2kg 10

Preacher m/c curl 50kg 10, 45kg 9 9, 36kg 9

Cable hammer curl rope 41kg 9 9 9, drop set 41kg-25kg

nice way to spend a bank holiday afternoon


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You sure you got enough volume on those heavy deads mate


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> You sure you got enough volume on those heavy deads mate


was hoping for 7 6 6 mate, just wait till next week


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> was hoping for 7 6 6 mate, just wait till next week


 :thumb: no doubt you will get them in the bag buddy.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Great lifting there mark, you'll have to get some deads vids up at some point


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

cheers mate, maybe when I can lifting a decent weight :thumb:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Impressive as always mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Incline DB press 24kg 10

32kg 10 10 10 8

Flat DB 30kg 10 8, 26kg 11 10

Cable xover 27kg 4, 23kg 6 10 10 10

Pec deck 120kg 9 6, 113kg 7, 107kg 6

Tricep pushdown bar 55kg 10, 50kg 10 10, 65kg 4

Single arm cable 14kg 10 9 9 9

OH rope extension 18kg 12, 27kg 8, 23kg 9 9


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice session, mark! 

Oh, all the stuff arrived, spot on mate. Cheers.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

25mins HIIT bike

Dead lift 70kg 8, 110kg 5, 140kg 3, 160kg 2 1

Cable crunches 105kg 20 20 20

that was it, nothing more, nothing less


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good deads there matey!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Good deads there matey!


thanks Greshie, they're just beginning to improve again


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

After hoisting those kind of weights on deadlifts you don't need to do a hole lot more.

Fine lifting as always


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thankyou, thankyou, thankyou it did feel like i'd done enough


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

When you know you've done enough its time to go. Get in, hit it hard, get out and grow.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Hanging press bar 8, 40kg 5, 50kg 6 5 4, 40kg 9

Upright row smith m/c 30kg 10, 40kg 8 7 7

Smith m/c press behind neck 30kg 10 10 10 10 9

DB laterals 12kg 10 10 8 8

Facepulls 55kg 15, 65kg 10 10 9

Rear pec deck 73kg 12 12 8, 66kg 9

Cable bent over (single arm) 14kg 8 8 8

excellent, really feel that, adding in the behind neck worked really well


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Numbers on the pec dec and deads are just ridiculous mate! Awesome week of workouts as expected from you Mark.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

cheers Alan, it's been a great week, just need to finish it off well tonight


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squats 70kg 10, 110kg 8, 130kg 6, 150kg 6, 160kg 3, 170kg 1, 100kg 12 10

Leg press 205kg 10, 245kg 10, 275kg 10, 305kg 8

Leg extension 66kg 10, 12, 79kg 8, 93kg 7, 100kg 7, 52kg 10

Laying leg curl 16kg 12, 18kg 12 12

Standing leg curl 4 plates 10 10 10

Smith m/c calf raises 50kg 10 10 10 10

oh wow I'm soooo feeling that, just want to curl up and not move


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh bugger, here comer the cramps :cursing:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> oh bugger, here comer the cramps :cursing:


I'm envious of the weights your lifting, mate. But definitely not of the cramps and DOMS! Lol

170kg is insane!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I'm envious of the weights your lifting, mate. But definitely not of the cramps and DOMS! Lol
> 
> 170kg is insane!


I'm really pleased with myself, I just managed the stairs:thumb:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Very impressive Mark. Stairs and sitting should be interesting for the next couple of days.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i actually feel ok this morning, it's my shoulders that ache more than anything else


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

very impressive squat, I don't think I could even un-rack 170kg let alone squat it. Then to follow 300kg plus on leg press for 8 reps. :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> very impressive squat, I don't think I could even un-rack 170kg let alone squat it. Then to follow 300kg plus on leg press for 8 reps. :thumb:


thanks it was a cracking session


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You never cease to shock me mark, awesome work.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thankyou very much appreciated


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good Work on the Squat buddy, same as my previous pb. Your doing great, impressive weight to squat alot more than most. I'm going to have to train harder now!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good Work on the Squat buddy, same as my previous pb. Your doing great, impressive weight to squat alot more than most. I'm going to have to train harder now!


thanks Matt, get in there mate


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DL 70kg 10, 100 6, 130 4, 145 8 7 7

Pulldown hammer grip 65kg 8 8 8, 55kg 8

BOR wide grip 50kg 10 10 10

Cable row single arm 73kg 7 6, 64kg 10

Cable row both arms 82kg 10, 92kg 10

Cable curl V bar 50kg 10, 59kg 10 9

Cable hammer curl rope 59kg 6, 50kg 10, 45kg 10

Single arm 23kg 10 9

good session, got a couple more dead lifts than expected, happy days


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Training again!?

Good work on those deads big man.

Can't remember seeing before, but what macros do you follow daily?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> Training again!?
> 
> Good work on those deads big man.
> 
> Can't remember seeing before, but what macros do you follow daily?


haven't checked them for ages, going more by my energy levels and progress at the moment. If energy is down just add in an extra baked potato or something. Probably do about 200g protein I suppose


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

When I grow up I want to be able to lift 70% of what Mark lifts! Solid session again mate, super consistent as always.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Another consistent session Mark well done.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

So a bit different tonight

Flat BP 50kg 10, 60kg 8, 80kg 10, 90kg 6, 100kg fail, 90kg 4, 80kg 8 5

Incline BP 60kg 10, 70kg 5, 80kg 1 1, 60kg 10

Cable xover 23kg 10 10 10 10

Dips 10 9 8 7

Tricep pushdown bar 59kg 11 10 8, 64kg 7

DB skullcrushers 10kg 8 7 6

Single arm cable 18kg 8, 16kg 8, 14kg 9

done, done, done


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Dead lift 70kg 8, 100kg 6, 130kg 4, 150kg 4, 160kg 2, 165kg 2

25mins HIIT bike

Cable crunches 105kg 20 20 20


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Deadlifting twice in one week? Madman

:thumbup:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> Deadlifting twice in one week? Madman
> 
> :thumbup:


i know cheeky devil aren't I


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Looking good, mark. Impressive benching there!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Looking good, mark. Impressive benching there!


thanks I'm really pleased with that, we are going to concentrate on it for a while, will be nice to get up to some decent numbers. It's something I've never been particularly good at


----------



## ladcrooks (May 15, 2013)

I am 55 and people I meet think i am joking when I say it. Just wanna say ' I eat quite a bit of raw food and have done for years and would contribute that for my well being '

So carry on and let your metamorphism come about :thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Hanging press bar 10, 40kg 6, 50kg 7 6 6 5

Smith m/c press behind neck 30kg 10, 40kg 8 6, 30kg 10

Upright row smith m/c 40kg 8 6, 30kg 10 10

Plate laterals 10kg 12 10, seated 7 7

Rear pec deck 66kg 12, 52kg 16, 66kg 11

Cable bent over (double arm) 9kg 10 8 8


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squats 75kg 10, 115kg 6, 135kg 6, 155kg 6, 165kg 3, 175kg 2, 100kg 15

Leg press 255kg 10, 285kg 10, 315kg 10, 335kg 10, 235kg 15

Leg extension 59kg 20 20 17

Seated leg curl 66kg 10 10 10

Seated calf raises 30kg 20 20 17


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice mix and match session there mate, you'll get that 100kg bench you probably should of done a few less on 90kg so you were not so exhausted, I am really trying to push deadlift atm want that 210 dead or 205 or 200 for reps.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice mix and match session there mate, you'll get that 100kg bench you probably should of done a few less on 90kg so you were not so exhausted, I am really trying to push deadlift atm want that 210 dead or 205 or 200 for reps.


sounds good to me mate, all good numbers


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fantastic numbers as always mate... Keeping it short and sweet doing the rounds this afternoon.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DL 70kg 10, 100 8, 130 5, 145 8, 160 2, 130 4 4 4, 100 10

Pulldown hammer grip 65kg 10 10 9 8

T-bar wide grip 50kg 10 10, 55kg 10 10

Preacher curl m/c 52kg 10 10 9 8

Cable curl straight bar 50kg 10 9, 45kg 10 9

felt tired tonight, was good but would have liked a bit more


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Still some decent numbers in that workout Mark.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Still some decent numbers in that workout Mark.


thanks Alan I am sitting here feeling a little disappointed, TBH I was knackered and lower back didn't want to do any more


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Not bad workout at all young man.

You did more than me tonight, I felt like ****e and decided to call it a day.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

mark_star said:


> lower back didn't want to do any more


...tell me about it!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

ncedmonds said:


> ...tell me about it!


just one of those days eh? ah well, will be back on it tomorrow


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

mark_star said:


> thanks Alan I am sitting here feeling a little disappointed, TBH I was knackered and lower back didn't want to do any more


Can't be a superstar every session mate, a little sub par but still strong workout every now and then is to be expected.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lovely deads fella....


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

I haven't read all 36 pages but I will be following from now on!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good evening Mark, I am hoping your eating big.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flat BP 50kg 10, 70kg 10, 80kg 6, 90kg 4, 100kg 1 1 (PB), 90kg 5, 80kg 8

Incline DB press 28kg 10 9 8, 24kg 10

Pec deck 120kg 10 10 9, 107kg 10

Dips 5 5 5 very low and very slow

CGBP smith 40kg 10, 50kg 8 6 6

Tricep pushdown V bar 59kg 10, 64kg 10, 68kg 6, 59kg 10

Single arm cable 18kg 7, 16kg 8, 14kg 9

excellent, couldn't have gone much better, really pleased with the whole session


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice one Mark, well done on the 100kg bench that's a nice milestone achieved mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good evening Mark, I am hoping your eating big.


definitely, love my food


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Nice one Mark, well done on the 100kg bench that's a nice milestone achieved mate.


thanks Alan, have to say, made me feel good


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Doh didn't spot your 100kg x1 on the bench ... well done ! :thumb:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Well done on the PB, mate. Keep them coming!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

mark_star said:


> thanks Alan, have to say, made me feel good


Quite rightly so, that's more weight than most people can squat or deadlift.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Great PB on bench mark, big milestone, and nice workout once again buddy


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Hanging press bar 10, 40kg 6, 50kg 4 oh dear it's all gone wrong, forearms are knackered from earlier in week and a real struggle to get the bar to neck, right take the sensible option and move on

DB press 28kg 9 bloody hell nearly lost it, had to drop it, small tweak on right shoulder, not a good start, try again 8 6

Seated Plate laterals 10kg 10 10 10

Rear pec deck 79kg 10 8, 73kg 10

Cable laterals 14kg 10 8, no handle 9kg 10 10 (super slow, hold at top)

Facepulls 59kg 12, 64kg 12, 69kg 10

Cable Upright row 40kg 10 10 10 10

Cable bent over (single arm) 14kg 10 10 10

Smith m/c shrugs 90kg 10 10 10 (hold at top)

Iron cross 5kg 8 5

well that was an odd one but worked out ok in the end


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Well recovered after the shaky start Mark. Deads killed your forearms earlier in the week?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Nothing like fatigued forearms to make you realise how much you use them! Hope your shoulder's alright.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Well recovered after the shaky start Mark. Deads killed your forearms earlier in the week?


it was reverse curls Alan, taken me longer to recover than expected


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Nothing like fatigued forearms to make you realise how much you use them! Hope your shoulder's alright.


thanks Matt, I'm sure it will be fine, not much discomfort so a couple of days should see it ok


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Ah I see, You going to tweak the routine next week to suit that then?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Ah I see, You going to tweak the routine next week to suit that then?


yep rather a strong shoulder session than a few reverse curls


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Re the PB on bench, l was stuck at 100 for a long time mate then felt a bit strong one day and manage 120, then went for 140 and got 5 out.

I want too keep upping it bit by bit as l am sure you do mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> Re the PB on bench, l was stuck at 100 for a long time mate then felt a bit strong one day and manage 120, then went for 140 and got 5 out.
> 
> I want too keep upping it bit by bit as l am sure you do mate.


thanks Milky, that's just the thing my training partner was saying to me, hope you're both right, or should I say I'll make sure you're both right!

Always get a bit nervouse when you pop by, wonder if you may have your ban hammer with you :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mark_star said:


> thanks Milky, that's just the thing my training partner was saying to me, hope you're both right, or should I say I'll make sure you're both right!
> 
> Always get a bit nervouse when you pop by, wonder if you may have your ban hammer with you :laugh:


nah mate don't worry.

I try and pop into peoples journals most nights, don't post if l cant offer anything constructive but nice to show some support to people :thumbup1:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes Hundred is a good milestone, I've done a few on it and think I am getting stronger and stronger on it I think I will do 110 in August No Probs. Keep it up mark. Your looking great , very good write ups.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> nah mate don't worry.
> 
> I try and pop into peoples journals most nights, don't post if l cant offer anything constructive but nice to show some support to people :thumbup1:


you're a star mate, hey look, I've got a 1000 posts :clap:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mark_star said:


> you're a star mate, hey look, I've got a 1000 posts :clap:


Gold member soon then mate :thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> Gold member soon then mate :thumbup1:


haha yeah baby


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Milky don't come in mind, Not sure why, think it's because I am not very nice!

:confused1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Milky don't come in mind, Not sure why, think it's because I am not very nice!
> 
> :confused1:


ah poor matt, :tongue:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Cheesus I feel knackered

Leg press 125kg 10, 175kg 10, 225kg 10, 305kg 10, 335kg 10

Squats 100kg 10, 130kg 8 8 6 5

Leg extension 79kg 10 10 10 10

Standing leg curl 4 plates 10 10 10

Laying leg curl 18kg DB 10 10 10

Smith m/c calf raises 40kg 12, 70kg 10 10 8

absolutely drained


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice leg day!

Nice squatting too! You must've been a bit pre exhausted after the leg press.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Nice leg day!
> 
> Nice squatting too! You must've been a bit pre exhausted after the leg press.


very pre-exhausted mate, chest was heaving, seeing stars


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> very pre-exhausted mate, chest was heaving, seeing stars


Yet you still put up some good numbers!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Yet you still put up some good numbers!


thanks mate


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> Cheesus I feel knackered
> 
> Leg press 125kg 10, 175kg 10, 225kg 10, 305kg 10, 335kg 10
> 
> ...


Makes me feel sick just looking at all that! Well done!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Great read whilst playing catch up buddy.

Nothing constructive to offer other than I'm not surprised fatigue catches up from time time (even in the smallest noticeable way)

I would be shot to sh1t hitting the sessions with the consistency you do mate.

Fantastic example of dogged determination :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks fellas i really appreciate you taking the time to read and comment. I think when it comes to training I'm just extremely pigheaded and desperate to keep improving


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Incline DB press 16kg 10, 24kg 10, 32kg 10 10 10 7

Pec deck 120kg 10 10 10 10

BP 60kg 10, 80kg 4, 70kg 9 9

Dips 6 6 6 6

CGBP smith 50kg 12 11 10 10

Tricep pushdown V bar 59kg 10, 64kg 10, 68kg 6, 73kg 6

Single arm cable palm up 9kg 12 12 12 12


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Another couple of solid sessions Mark. Well done.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

cheers mate, really enjoying myself


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

It's good when you are enjoying training, always makes progress that much better.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> cheers mate, really enjoying myself


Great to hear. It makes consistency so much easier!

Solid pressing!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DL 70kg 8, 100 6, 130 4, 140 10 8 7

Pulldown hammer grip 55kg 8, 70kg 6 6, 60kg 10

T-bar wide grip 60kg 10 10 10 10

DB row incline 20kg 12 12 12 12

Straight arm pulldown 50kg 10 10, 54kg 7 7

Cable curl straight bar 54kg 10 8, 50kg 6, 45kg 6

Preacher curl m/c 52kg 10, 45kg 8, 41kg 8

DB curl 10kg 10 10 10


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> DL 70kg 8, 100 6, 130 4, 140 10 8 7
> 
> Pulldown hammer grip 55kg 8, 70kg 6 6, 60kg 10
> 
> ...


Great stuff as always, Mark!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Only just found this!

You're doing a good job keeping a log, keep it up!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Smith m/c press 20kg 10, 30kg 10, 40kg 10 9 5, 30kg 10 10

Smith m/c upright row 40kg 6, 30kg 10 10 10 10

Seated Plate laterals 10kg 10 10 10 10

Cable laterals behind back 9kg 10 10 10 10

Cable bent over 9kg 10 10 10 10 9

Facepulls 54kg 12, 59kg 10 10 10

Rear pec deck 79kg 10 8, 73kg 10 10

excellent, excellent, shoulders are burning and very sore


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

That's the only thing I miss doing the upper/lower, picking a body part and battering it from every angle till it wave the white flag. Lol good stuff, Mark.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> That's the only thing I miss doing the upper/lower, picking a body part and battering it from every angle till it wave the white flag. Lol good stuff, Mark.


Matt, i am battered, my shoulders hurt like hell


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squats 60kg 10, 90kg 10, 130kg 8, 150kg 6, 160kg 6, 170kg 4, 130kg 10, 110kg 10

Leg extension 66kg 12, 73kg 12, 79kg 12, 93kg 9, 113kg 6

Standing leg curl 4 plates 10 10 10

Seated calf raises 50kg 10 10 10

that was it, with a very slow walk back, legs feel like lead


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Awesome as always mark... The sheer volume always amazes me.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

cheers Jim it felt great, I am truly knackered but feel really good


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

mark_star said:


> *Squats 60kg 10, 90kg 10, 130kg 8, 150kg 6, 160kg 6, 170kg 4, 130kg 10, 110kg 10*
> 
> Leg extension 66kg 12, 73kg 12, 79kg 12, 93kg 9, 113kg 6
> 
> ...


Love the pyramid squats, that's a lot of volume!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

ncedmonds said:


> Love the pyramid squats, that's a lot of volume!


i know a bit extra volume on those today, all good fun. Paying the price now, craaammmppp


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

mark_star said:


> i know a bit extra volume on those today, all good fun. Paying the price now, craaammmppp


haha, the DTP when i did legs last night was so much more volume than I've done in a LONG time and i struggled to stand up out of bed this morning I'm telling you. I always find it's worse the next morning, so best of luck to you for that!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

ncedmonds said:


> haha, the DTP when i did legs last night was so much more volume than I've done in a LONG time and i struggled to stand up out of bed this morning I'm telling you. I always find it's worse the next morning, so best of luck to you for that!


why thankyou kindly, truly from the bottom of my heart


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

nice work man, Get some squats vids up dude.

Keep up the hard work.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think of all the journals I read your workouts resemble how I like to train the closest. I like the mix of exercises, reps and sets. Once I have gained as much as I can from the strength training I want to use a programme that allows a little of both types of training. Keep up the good work.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I think of all the journals I read your workouts resemble how I like to train the closest. I like the mix of exercises, reps and sets. Once I have gained as much as I can from the strength training I want to use a programme that allows a little of both types of training. Keep up the good work.


i think that's a real compliment, thanks for that


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DL 70kg 8, 100 6, 130 4, 150 6 6 4 4 2 2, 130 4

Pulldown 50kg 10, 65kg 10 10 10

T-bar wide grip 65kg 8 10 10 10

Cable preacher curl straight bar 36kg 10 10 10 10

Cable preacher reverse curl straight bar 16kg 12 11 10 8

Cable single arm curl 16kg 10 10 10 10


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Solid session there Mark. What are you goals/aims in your training at the moment?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Solid session there Mark. What are you goals/aims in your training at the moment?


cheers Matt, actually goals are a little undefined at the moment, I'm increasing strength and so adding muscle size and that's about as far as they go. Everything is moving in the right direction, weighed myself yesterday and am now 194lbs around 7lbs increase since new year.

I suppose my one goal is to keep pushing myself and see how much I can improve (open ended, but there you go)


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> DL 70kg 8, 100 6, 130 4, 150 6 6 4 4 2 2, 130 4
> 
> Pulldown 50kg 10, 65kg 10 10 10
> 
> ...


Nice pullin mate. They are some strong deadlifts.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Nice pullin mate. They are some strong deadlifts.


thanks mate, really want to see them going up now, need to be pushing on


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> cheers Matt, actually goals are a little undefined at the moment, I'm increasing strength and so adding muscle size and that's about as far as they go. Everything is moving in the right direction, weighed myself yesterday and am now 194lbs around 7lbs increase since new year.
> 
> I suppose my one goal is to keep pushing myself and see how much I can improve (open ended, but there you go)


Yeah, that's a bit like me, progress is enough of a goal!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

BP flat 50kg 10, 70kg 8, 80kg 5, 90kg 3, 100kg 2 1, 80kg 10 10, 60kg 13

Incline BP 70kg 7 6 6 6 6

Pec deck 120kg 10 10 10 10

Dips 5 5 5 5

CGBP smith 50kg 10 7 6 6

Tricep pushdown straight bar 50kg 15, 59kg 12, 64kg 9, 73kg 6 6

Single arm cable 16kg 10 10 10 10

mashed, smashed, hurting shoulders, painful elbows, bloody hell that was hard


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Is the 100 for 2 a PB?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Is the 100 for 2 a PB?


it is for 2 mate, only managed 1 last time


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> it is for 2 mate, only managed 1 last time


I thought so. Nice work, 3 next time?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> I thought so. Nice work, 3 next time?


that's the plan and I don't see why i shouldn't do it


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh god i hurt, shoulders, elbows, chest, what have i done :laugh:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

No pain no gain!

Well done on the bench PB!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Thatta boy!!!

Love seeing 100 on the bench.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Fantastic work, mate! Rep's on 100kg is a great achievement!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well done your catching me now. Damn you! Good Work Mark.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> cheers Matt, actually goals are a little undefined at the moment, I'm increasing strength and so adding muscle size and that's about as far as they go. Everything is moving in the right direction, weighed myself yesterday and am now 194lbs around 7lbs increase since new year.
> 
> I suppose my one goal is to keep pushing myself and see how much I can improve (open ended, but there you go)


Adding strength and muscle is the main goal for most and you seem to be getting there.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> oh god i hurt, shoulders, elbows, chest, what have i done :laugh:


Stimulated some growth and strength I'd say.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

well done with the 100kg for reps mate. Awesome lifting as always.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

so had a couple of days off, not been feeling great, not eaten properly since last weds

abbreviated session tonight

Pulldowns 35kg 10, 45kg 10, 60kg 10, 65kg 8, 70kg 8, 75kg 8 8, 60kg 11

Single arm cable row 73kg 10 10 10

Straight arm pulldown 59kg 10 8 7

Double arm cable row 96kg 10 10 10

V bar cable curl 54kg 10 8 8

Double arm cable preacher 36kg 8 8 8

Single arm cable curl 18kg 10 10 10

all done, that's enough for tonight


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> so had a couple of days off, not been feeling great, not eaten properly since last weds
> 
> abbreviated session tonight
> 
> ...


Doesn't look too abbreviated to me, well done, mate. Hope you're feeling better, now.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

mark_star said:


> so had a couple of days off, not been feeling great, not eaten properly since last weds
> 
> *abbreviated* session tonight
> 
> ...


What on earth goes on in a non-abbreviated session?!

Hope you feel bit better soon though mate :thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

ncedmonds said:


> What on earth goes on in a non-abbreviated session?!
> 
> Hope you feel bit better soon though mate :thumbup1:


well no dead lifts tonight mate, a couple of days and i'll be back on track


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Hope you're feeling better soon mate. Altohugh that was a bloody good workout non the less!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Incline BP 60kg 10, 70kg 8, 80kg 7 5, 70kg 10

BP flat 60kg 8, 80kg 6 5, 60kg 10 9

Dips 7 7 7 7

Pec deck 120kg 10 10 10 9

CGBP smith 30kg 12, 50kg 7 6 6

Tricep pushdown V bar 59kg 10, 68kg 9, 77kg 9, 77kg 5

Tricep pushdown rope 50kg 10, 10, 45kg 10

Single arm cable 14kg 10 10 10 10


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Another good workout


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Making good progress Mark. Keep up the good work!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

dead lift 60kg 10, 90kg 8, 120kg 6, 150kg 6

training partner decided to put extra 5kg on his side without telling me 155kg 1 oh that was awkward

160kg 3, 150kg 6

weighted crunches 60kg 3 x 20

20 mins HIIT bike


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice work Buddy. Some solid numbers in here.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

keep it up fella, some strong deadlifting there


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Smith m/c press 10kg 10, 30kg 10, 40kg 10 10 7 6

Hanging press 40kg 10 9 9 8

Upright row 40kg 8 8 8 8

Cable laterals (arm closest m/c) 9kg 8 8 7 7 OMG intense pain

Cable bent over 9kg 10 10 10 10 10

Cable upright row 41kg 12 12, 50kg 8 8

Facepulls 59kg 10 10, 45kg 12 12

wow my shoulders are totally knacked :surrender:


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

mark_star said:


> wow my shoulders are totally knacked **** :surrender: ****


usually a good sign mate! not sure about the surrendering though


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

ncedmonds said:


> usually a good sign mate! not sure about the surrendering though


def a good sign, pain was amazingly intense


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nothing burns like shoulders. It's normally the burning pain that ends the sets for me.

Well done on a pair of very nice sessions, deadlifts are immense. I've ground out a few sets in my time and thought bloody hell that was heavy only to realise I had put on an extra few kgs by mistake.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Nothing burns like shoulders. It's normally the burning pain that ends the sets for me.
> 
> Well done on a pair of very nice sessions, deadlifts are immense. I've ground out a few sets in my time and thought bloody hell that was heavy only to realise I had put on an extra few kgs by mistake.


cheers mate, it's been proper good, even got told tonight I'm beginning to look like I workout


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Always good getting a little ego boost, got back from the gym today and my wife's comment was " where did that belly come from" bubble burst.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

mark_star said:


> cheers mate, it's been proper good, even got told tonight I'm beginning to look like I workout


I should hope you do get compliments given all the hard work you put in !


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squats 60kg 10, 100kg 8, 130kg 6, 150kg 6, 160kg 4, 170kg 3 3

Leg press 275kg 10 10 10 10

Leg extension 66kg 10, 79kg 10, 93kg 8, 113kg 5

Standing leg curl 4 plates 10 10 10 10

Seated calf raises 30kg 20 20 17

the end of another good week, completely pooped, time to rest


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Some super numbers again, keep lifting like that and there will be even more compliments.

Have a good rest over the weekend then start again next week.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Some super numbers again, keep lifting like that and there will be even more compliments.
> 
> Have a good rest over the weekend then start again next week.


cheers mate, roll on monday


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Some times I find the resting harder than the workouts, when things are going well you just want to lift, lift, lift but rest is an important aspect of training also.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice to see things still going well in here, 170kg squats :0


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice squatting here mate, 170kg squats is awesome, you'll be at 200kg in no time :thumbup1:

have a nice weekend rest as well man, keep it up


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice work bud squats are really getting up there!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking good in here mark, Keep it up fella.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Impressed as per.... Well done sir.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DL 70kg 10, 110 6, 150 6 6 4 4 3 4

Pulldown 70kg 10 10 10 10, facing away from m/c 40kg 10 10 10 10

T-bar wide grip 40kg 12 12, 65kg 8

T-bar close grip 40kg 10 10 10 10

M/c preacher curl 50kg 10 10 10 10

Cable curl straight bar 40kg 10 8 8 7

Cable curl rope 40kg 9 8 8 10

good session but did feel tired throughout


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Strong lifting as always mate :beer:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

ncedmonds said:


> Strong lifting as always mate :beer:


cheers mate, must admit a bit disappointed with dead reps, but things improved there after


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Still a shed load of volume thought mate. What's your 1rm on those?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Still a shed load of volume thought mate. What's your 1rm on those?


last year did 187.5, about 3 weeks ago 175. Just starting to build up again so shall push that up soon


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

200kg by Christmas :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

BP 60kg 10, 80kg 8, 90kg 4, 100kg 4, 90kg 5 4, 80kg 7

Incline DB press 24kg 10 10 10 10

Pec deck 120kg 10 10 10 10

Cable xover 23kg 10 10, 18kg 10 10

DB close grip press 16kg 10 10 10 10

CGBP 50kg 8 8 8 7

Tricep pushdown rope 59kg 10, 10, 45kg 10 8, drop set from 45kg to 25kg


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A strong work out, high reps mixed with heavy lifts. Should cover hypertrophy and strength. You'll have your beach body by summer, if it ever comes.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

as opposed to the old beached whale body, that would be nice


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd rather squat and deadlift 150kg plus than have a six pack. At our age who are we trying to impress ?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I'd rather squat and deadlift 150kg plus than have a six pack. At our age who are we trying to impress ?


so true, only real men squat and deadlift heavy (that's what i tell myself anyway)


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Me to.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ahmen brothers.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Is that another pb on bench Mark? 4 reps at 100kg.

Impressive numbers as always mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Is that another pb on bench Mark? 4 reps at 100kg.
> 
> Impressive numbers as always mate.


yes mate it was, thanks


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Smith m/c press 30kg 10 10, 40kg 10 10 9 10

Upright row smith m/c 40kg 7, 30kg 10 10 10

Cable laterals 14kg 10 10 10

Cable laterals (arm closest m/c) 9kg 10 10, 4.5kg 10 9 very slow negatives

DB overhead lateral 6kg 10 10 10

Rear Pec deck 79kg 10 10 10

Cable bent over 14kg 10 10 10 slow neg

Facepulls 59kg 10, 50kg 10 10 10

very, very intense with the slow negatives, really burning, feels great

about time I put some updated pics I suppose, they are not out of focus, that's how I really look


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Looking strong mate, keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

some good size there :thumbup1:


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice arms & traps!

Good session too, I take it you're a higher volume fan?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Nice arms & traps!
> 
> Good session too, I take it you're a higher volume fan?


it has gone that way mate, never used to do so much volume but my training partner loves it and I've just slotted in. Seems to have really done me some good, I have to say


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Put on a fair bit of size there Mark, what you are doing is obviously working well.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Great progress, Mark, looking big and lifting strong!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Natty traps ?? :whistling:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Natty traps ?? :whistling:


oi cheeky


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> oi cheeky


 :lol: I jest... I jest

I'm just jealous really


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> :lol: I jest... I jest
> 
> I'm just jealous really


haha that's more like it :tongue:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> haha that's more like it :tongue:


Now who's sodding cheeky


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well we did things a little different tonight, lots of very slow stuff with lighter weights and squats with different foot widths

Narrow stance Squats 70kg 10, 100kg 10, 120kg 10 10, 100kg 8

Leg press 205kg 10 10 12 12

Leg extension 79kg 10, 86kg 10, 93kg 10, 113kg 6, 93kg 9

Smith squat wide stance 30kg 10, 40kg 10 10 8 to the floor, ultra slow

Smith calf raises 70kg 10 10 9 9

Standing leg curl 4 plates 12 10 10 10

all good, feeling pooped


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice workout mate, seems very quad dominant if you don't mind me saying.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> it has gone that way mate, never used to do so much volume but my training partner loves it and I've just slotted in. Seems to have really done me some good, I have to say


Nothing wrong with that, training partners some with compromises but it doesn't have to be a bad thing.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Nice workout mate, seems very quad dominant if you don't mind me saying.


it was mate, something we wanted to concentrate on


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice to mix things up now and again mate.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

You must have forgotten to write up the light weights you were talking about, I can't seem to find them!  good work, Mark!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> You must have forgotten to write up the light weights you were talking about, I can't seem to find them!  good work, Mark!


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DL 70kg 10, 120 6, 150 8 8 6 6

Pulldown, facing away from m/c 50kg 10 10 10, 65kg 10 10 10

T-bar wide grip 50kg 12, 75kg 9 8

Pullups 7 6 6

Cable curl straight bar 50kg 10 10 10

Cable curl single arm 18kg 10 10 10

that was a good workout, feel well done


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks like a good workout too!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Super deadlifts as normal. A very pleasing workout.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Super deadlifts as normal. A very pleasing workout.


thanks, yes very happy with that


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Incline BP 50kg 10, 70kg 10, 90kg 5, 100kg 1, 90kg 5 4

BP 70kg 10, 90kg 4, 80kg 5 5, 60kg 10

Dips 8 8 7

Pec deck 127kg 10 10 10 10

CGBP smith 50kg 9 8 8 8

Tricep pushdown straight bar 50kg 10, 10 (hold for sec at 90 degrees and big squeeze on extension), 59kg 10 10

Tricep single arm 18kg 10 10 10

so PB on incline and Pec deck, triceps absolutely rock hard at end


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

That's a very impressive incline press, mate. And well done on the PB!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> That's a very impressive incline press, mate. And well done on the PB!


thanks, shocked myself to be honest, very nice shock :thumbup1:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A PB is always good to get, especially if you weren't intending on going for it. Things seem to be going nicely for you at the moment, your getting the rewards for consistency and bloody hard work.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Very strong pressing mate, well done on the pb's!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks chaps, happy day again


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Well done on the PB mark. Keep it up!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

You're a strong dude mark, there's no 2 ways about it!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well done sir.... Who doesn't love reading about PBS


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Smith m/c press 30kg 10 10, 40kg 10, 50kg 6 5, 40kg 10, 30kg 12 10

Upright row smith m/c 30kg 10 10 10 10

Seated plate laterals 10kg 10 10 10 10

Cable laterals (arm closest m/c) 9kg 8 8 8 8

Bent over cable 14kg 10 10 10 10 hold on extension

Facepulls 50kg 10 10 10 10 hold on contraction

very good, shoulders feel great after that


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

feeling a bit of pain in left knee

Squat 60kg 10, 90kg 8, 120kg 6, 130kg 6, 140kg 6, 150kg 6

Leg press 265kg 10, 315kg 10 10

Leg extension 66kg oh dear more pain, bail out

Seated leg curl 45kg 12 12 12

Seated calf raises 30kg 20 20 18 15

Standing leg curl 3 plates 10 10

well not the best, it's only a niggle but don't want it to develop into anything worse


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Keep an eye mate.... Don't want you MIA


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well done on the PB..have a good weekend...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

everything is under control, just a minor inconvenience


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Whats the niggle bud?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Hope the niggle eases up, mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Whats the niggle bud?


feels like a slight ligament strain, prob anterior patella, just being sensible with it so shouldn't develop into anything


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Pulldown 50kg 10, 65kg 10, 75kg 10 8 8, 50kg 10, facing away from m/c 50kg 10 10

Cable row single arm 75kg 10 10 10

T-bar wide grip 55kg 10, 80kg 7 7

T-bar close grip 55kg 10, 65kg 10 10

Straight arm pulldown 50kg 10 10 10

Cable curl straight bar 50kg 10 10 10

Cable curl V bar 50kg 10 10 10

Cable curl single arm 18kg 10 10, drop set 8-6-5

left the deads tonight, knee is still a bit niggly so no point pushing it

everything else felt very good


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

BP 60kg 10, 80kg 10, 100kg 4, 80kg 10 10 6

Incline BP 50kg 10, 80kg 4 3, 70kg 8

Pec deck 127kg 10 10 10

Dips 5 5 4

CGBP 50kg 12 12 10 10

Bench dips 10, 8kg on lap 10, 10kg 10 12

Tricep pushdown single arm 14kg 10 10 10

very achy joints at the mo thinking of dropping the weights for a couple of weeks, just to allow them to recover


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Impressive as always, mate.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good work on the flat bench old man :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Well done bud, your flat BB seems to be going up week by week!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

cheeky bit of extra back work thrown in tonight

DL 70kg 8, 110kg 6, 140kg 6, 160kg 5 5 4

Pulldown facing away from m/c 50kg 10, 70kg 10 8 8

Pulldown 70kg 8 8 8

T-bar wide grip 40kg 10, 60kg 10 10 10


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice little session there, I'd love to do a heavy back sesh right about now!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> Nice little session there, I'd love to do a heavy back sesh right about now!


i bet you would, you'll be going mental once you hit it again


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

OHP bar 12, 40kg 10, 50kg 10 8 7 7, 40kg 12

Wide grip upright row 40kg 10 10 10 10

Seated shoulder press m/c 50kg 12 10 9 10

Seated plate lateral 10kg 12 12 11 10

Cable lateral 14kg 8 8 8

Bent over cable 9kg 11 11 10 10

facepulls 50kg 12 12 12 12

excellent little session, was careful to keep strain off joints, felt it deeply in the muscles, loved it :thumb:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good job on the OHP mark.

Do you do them standing or seated?

I do them stranding normally, unless I'm feeling lazy and the squat racks free, then ill set up a bench in there and do them seated


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks, this was standing mate, usually we do hanging press but it was putting too much strain on tendons and ligaments so opted to just OHP for a couple of weeks instead


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg press 195kg 10, 235 10, 275 10, 305 10, 335 10, 365 10, 155 30 30

Leg extension 66kg 15 15 15

Seated leg curl 59kg 12 12 12

Standing leg curl 4 plates 9 8

Seated calf raise 40kg 15 13 12

happy with that, slight pain in knee 2 or 3 times but no big deal


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

A lot of work on the leg press there mate! Sounds like a bloody good workout.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

T-bar wide grip 25kg 10, 50kg 12, 65kg 10 10 10

Pulldown hammer grip 55kg 10, 65kg 10 8 8, facing away from m/c 55kg 10 10 10

Pullups 5 5 5 5

Straight arm pulldown 50kg 10 10, 54kg 8 7

Cable curl straight bar 50kg 10 10 10 9

Preacher Cable curl 18kg 10 10 10 10

excellent session, back and biceps feeling very full and tight


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

BP 60kg 10, 80kg 8, 90kg 7 5 4, 60kg 12 10

Incline BP 50kg 10, 70kg 6 4, 50kg 12 10

Dips 9 7 6 5

Cable xover 18kg 12, 23kg 12 10 10

Tricep pushdown straight bar 50kg 12, 59kg 10 8, 64kg 6

Tricep pushdown single arm 18kg 10 10 10

Bench dips 10, 10kg on lap 10 10

shoulders and elbows still a bit sore but much improved, probably do another 2 weeks with slightly lower weights before I start to push again


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DL 70kg 8, 110 6, 140 4, 160 2, 170 1, 180 1, 140 6

weighted crunches 73kg 20 20 20

that's it nothing more, just wanted to do a few deads really


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

mark_star said:


> DL 70kg 8, 110 6, 140 4, 160 2, 170 1, 180 1, 140 6
> 
> weighted crunches 73kg 20 20 20
> 
> that's it nothing more, just wanted to do a few deads really


nothing wrong with that, I've often walked into my gym and just deadlifted for 30-45mins.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

ncedmonds said:


> nothing wrong with that, I've often walked into my gym and just deadlifted for 30-45mins.


just seemed like the right thing to do at the time


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

BNP smith 20kg 10 10, 40kg 10 10 10 7, 30kg 12 10

Wide grip upright row 30kg 10 10 10 10

Cable lateral 18kg 8 8, 14kg 10

Cable lateral behind back 9kg 10 10 10

Rear pec deck 73kg 10, 79kg 10 10 9

Seated bent over DB lateral 10kg 12 12 12 12

Shrugs 25kg plates 12 12 12 12

yeah, felt awesome, really in the zone


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sounds like you enjoyed that one mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> Sounds like you enjoyed that one mate.


oh yes, seriously good fun, most enjoyable for a while. The least pain I've had recently and so considerably more oomph


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Didn't realise you did behind neck press.

Do you warm your shoulders up well before hand? Heard that the rotary cuff risk outweighs the positives


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Didn't realise you did behind neck press.
> 
> Do you warm your shoulders up well before hand? Heard that the rotary cuff risk outweighs the positives


yeah light sets mate and usually first few are partial movements until shoulders feel ready to be pushed


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squat 60kg 10, 90kg 10 10 10 10 10 all very slow and controlled, pain in knee was minimal so should be fine for a bit heavier next week

Leg extension 66kg 25 20, drop set 1 from full stack (113kg) 2 plates, 2 plates, 3 plates, 3 plates

drop set 2 from 85kg 3 plates, 3 plates, 3 plates, 3 plates

Seated leg curl 66kg 12 12 12

Standing leg curl 3 plates 12 12 12

Seated calf raise 40kg 17 15 15

felt like crying after leg extensions, quads massively pumped and hurt like hell


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Good to hear the knee seems to be on the mend! There's nothing worse than something like that dragging on for week after week!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Good to hear the knee seems to be on the mend! There's nothing worse than something like that dragging on for week after week!


i know, there was a big sigh of relief


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there, just swooshing by like the silent ninja that I am to wish you a happy weekend....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hello there, just swooshing by like the silent ninja that I am to wish you a happy weekend....


hello, I thought I heard a swoosh


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

That! Is how to do legs lol.....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

no point messing about is there, wow those drop sets


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've discovered the worst leg exercise ever. Hack squats are just the worst pain ever, if your gym has a machine give it a whirl. You'll love it


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I've discovered the worst leg exercise ever. Hack squats are just the worst pain ever, if your gym has a machine give it a whirl. You'll love it


unfortunately that's one thing that's missing


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

walked in the gym, really didn't feel up for it, very lethargic, luckily that all changed

DL 60kg 10, 100kg 8, 140kg 6, 160kg 4, 180kg 1, 185kg 1, 190kg Fail (got it completely wrong), try again fail (came off floor, up to knees, just couldn't straighten up)

Pulldown 40kg 10, 60kg 10 10, 80kg 8 8

T-bar wide grip 40kg 10, 60kg 10 10, 40kg 10

Straight arm pulldown 50kg 12 11 10 10

Cable curl straight bar 50kg 12 12, 54kg 10, 59kg 7, 50kg 10

Preacher Cable m/c 50kg 10, 45kg 10 10, 41kg 10

Single arm cable curl 18kg 8 8 8

well turned out to be a very good session, went from no energy to lots


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

BP 60kg 8, 80kg 8, 90kg 8 5, 80kg 8 6

Incline BP 50kg 10 10 10 10

Pec deck 127kg 10 10 10 7

Dips 8 8 7 7

CGBP 50kg 10 10 8 8

Bench dips 15kg 10 10 10 10

Tricep pushdown 50kg 10 10, 45kg 10 10


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Every time I come to look at your workout I expect big weights and big reps and every time you deliver. That 190kg deadlift will by yours next time ! Have you tried rack pulls to strengthen the lockout section of the deadlift, its only a short range of motion but you can pile the weight on and it may help with the second part of the lift. A bit like the concentric squats you were doing. I may be wrong but I'm sure I read that the top section of the deadlift relies on upper back strength and the lower core strength and posterior chain. I always struggle getting the weight off the floor but since I started training my abs more this is slowly improving.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

cheers mate, I haven't done any rack pulls for ages, it's a good thought. I'll be happy to hit the 190 either next week or the week after, the 185 went up much better than I was expecting and I hadn't even considered going for the 190 so happy days really


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Well done mate, 185 is a big pull!

No shame in missing 190 at all, next time!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

We're getting close mate


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

185 is awesome mate, you'll hit 200 soon with no problems, I'm sure.

Keep it up! :rockon:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squat 70kg 10, 110kg 10 10 10 10 still keeping it really slow and controlled, tried lifting heels on 1st set but didn't like the extra stress on the front of my knees

Leg press 175kg 12, 225kg 12, 265kg 12, 285kg 12

Leg extension ss with walking lunges 66kg 12 8 lunges each side, 66kg 8 & 8, 52kg 8 & 8 ended up laying on floor, really struggled to get up for last set, 45kg 10 & 8

Standing leg curl 4 plates 10 10 10

Laying leg curl 18kg DB 12 11 11

Seated calf raise 40kg 13 12 12

OMG parts of that were hideous, most of the second half of session felt very, very sicky - bring on the cramps


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

My deepest sympathy for the next two days mate?? ..... Nah screw it, great job!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

haha bring it on, that's why we do it


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Very nice session there Mark, I'm looking forward to something very similar myself this evening but about half as heavy.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

BNP smith 20kg 10, 30kg 10, 40kg 10 10 9 8

Wide grip upright row 40kg 8, 30kg 10 10 10

Cable lateral 18kg 8, 14kg 10 10 10

Cable lateral side nearest m/c 9kg 8 8 8

Cable bent over 9kg 10 10 9 8

Rear pec deck 79kg 10, 86kg 8 6, 79kg 8

Facepulls 55kg 12 12 12 12

not bad, do feel quite tired though


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Another solid workout ticked off!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

mark_star said:


> haha bring it on, that's why we do it


Yeah! whoop .....errrr...'ang on....we do???? :thumb:  cracking weight there...185...eooouuufffffff......well done sir...


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good leg workout mate! Keep it up


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Yeah! whoop .....errrr...'ang on....we do???? :thumb:  cracking weight there...185...eooouuufffffff......well done sir...


thankyou young lady, I've read some of your journal so I'm well aware of just how mental (I mean hard working) you can be


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

mark_star said:


> thankyou young lady, I've read some of your journal so I'm well aware of just how mental (I mean hard working) you can be


 :lol: x


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

what a scorcher, sweating just looking at the weights, let alone actually lifting them

DL 60kg 10, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 170kg 2 had to use a lot more energy than last week (basically just got it wrong), 185kg 1, 190kg Fail closer than last week but still not quite there - too much on lower back, 140kg 6

Pulldown 45kg 12, 65kg 10 10 9 8

Pull ups 6 6 6 6

Seated cable row 95kg 12 12 12 12

Cable curl straight bar 50kg 15, 54kg 13, 59kg 8, 50kg 10

Preacher Cable m/c 50kg 8, 45kg 10, 41kg 10

Cable curl rope 12 12 10

not a bad session, energy was a bit down but good mind/muscle connection


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> what a scorcher, sweating just looking at the weights, let alone actually lifting them
> 
> DL 60kg 10, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 170kg 2 had to use a lot more energy than last week (basically just got it wrong), 185kg 1, 190kg Fail closer than last week but still not quite there - too much on lower back, 140kg 6
> 
> ...


Excellent lifting, mate!

Must be something in the air, I've felt drained all day too.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

cheers Matt, that heat and humidity just drains you, doesn't it


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Definitely agree Mark! Mainly the humidity that's the killer


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

BP 60kg 10, 80kg 8, 90kg 7 7 5, 80kg 10, 60kg 10

Incline BP 50kg 10, 70kg 7 6 5, 60kg 9

Pec deck 127kg 10 10 10 10

Dips 8 8 8 7

Tricep pushdown 45kg 15, 55kg 15, 64kg 12 10

CGBP 50kg 9 8 7 9

shoulder and elbow pain has improved significantly, made for a much happier session. Feels really good


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> BP 60kg 10, 80kg 8, 90kg 7 7 5, 80kg 10, 60kg 10
> 
> Incline BP 50kg 10, 70kg 7 6 5, 60kg 9
> 
> ...


Glad you're getting back in to your groove, mark. Impressive weights as always!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice pulling again bud.

Glad to hear about the shoulder & elbow, the pressing numbers seem strong!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good volume on those heavy presses pal, all running smoothly I ser


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squat 70kg 10, 100kg 10, 120kg 10 10 10, 100kg 10, 110kg 10

Leg press 265kg 12, 305kg 12, 335kg 12

Leg extension 40kg 20 20 20 20

Standing leg curl 4 plates 10 10 10

Seated calf raise 50kg 10 10 10 10


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice squats


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

tikkajohn said:


> Nice squats


The boy certainly can squat !!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> The boy certainly can squat !!


my legs are knackered today mate


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice work mate. Solid squatting yet again!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

BNP smith 20kg 10, 30kg 8, 40kg 8, 45kg 8 7 7, 30kg 10

Wide grip upright row 30kg 10, 35kg 10 10 10

Seated shoulder press m/c 60kg 10, 70kg 8 8, 60kg alternate arms 6

Plate lateral 10kg 12 12 11

Bent over DB 12kg 12 12 12

Cable bent over 14kg 8 8 7

Facepulls 55kg 15 15 15 17

BB shrugs 60kg 10 10, 100kg 10 10

done, good session, very hard work but still had energy

elbows a little bit sore but no big deal

shoulders seem to be getting generally stronger and are showing much better size and shape

been sitting here today thinking 'I'm going to have to make myself work harder' bloody hell that's quite daunting but it's got to be done


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Great session there Mark, I know what you mean about daunting, I can't think about the weights on dead's or squats any more as I end up psyching myself out! Lol


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Looking good on the seated shoulder press!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

back was feeling a bit iffy this afternoon and I think it got to me a bit

DL 70kg 8, 110kg 6, 140kg 4, 170kg 2, 180kg 1, 190kg Fail hopeless, really angry with myself. Going to keep it at 180 for a while and up the reps I think

Pulldown 50kg 12, 65kg 12, 75kg 10 8, 65kg 12

T-bar 20kg 15, 45kg 12 12

Pull ups 8 7 7

Straight arm cable pulldown (didn't record weights) 12 11 10 8

Cable curl straight bar 50kg 15, 54kg 12, 59kg 9 8

Preacher Cable m/c 50kg 10 10, 45kg 10

DB concentration curl 12kg 7, 10kg 8 8

now the big news, my training partner thinks we should do a BB show next year, after much deliberation, I think I might just do it. A real scary thought, loads of work to do but what the hell, I like the idea of being able to look back in years to come and saying 'I did it'


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you build up the reps on 180kg to 3 to 4 reps then you should be fine with 190kg. I think using the slightly lighter weight will reduce the risk of injury and allow you to build up strength for the big lift.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> now the big news, my training partner thinks we should do a BB show next year, after much deliberation, I think I might just do it. A real scary thought, loads of work to do but what the hell, I like the idea of being able to look back in years to come and saying 'I did it'


That's amazing Mark, give it a go. I don't think I would have the dedication to do it but we will support you all the way. It will be good to see those big old legs stripped and ripped. I look forward to following your journey. :thumb:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah great idea mark, will be interesting to follow your progress.

With your dedication im sure your be successful


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> If you build up the reps on 180kg to 3 to 4 reps then you should be fine with 190kg. I think using the slightly lighter weight will reduce the risk of injury and allow you to build up strength for the big lift.


that's my plan exactly mate


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks for the support chaps, will be very interesting to see what I can achieve, if not a little scary


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there Mark...don't get angry with yourself...every tiny progress is worth it, and one iffy day don't mean you can't do it another day right?

and if you do decide to try for a comp, I will try to support you in your journal...ya know...in my own "special needs" way..hahaha....unless of course you would rather I didn't...and I don't mind which..I can always silently support you...from afar...send vibes to your avi and all that... :blink:

Have a good day...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks for dropping by Flubs, it's a pleasure and honour to have you here.

Probably should have said frustrated rather than angry and you can bet your life I will do it, just need to be a little more thoughtful about how I get there.

I'd love your "special" support, everything you write is worth reading and it's flattering to know that someone who works so hard takes a look at what I'm up to :beer:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

BP 60kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 8 7 7, 80kg 7, 60kg 12

Incline BP smith m/c 30kg 10, 50kg 10 7 7

Pec deck 127kg 10 10 8 8

Cable xover 27kg 10 10 10, 18kg hold on contraction and squeeze 10

CGBP 50kg 7, 40kg 10 11 11

Bench dips 15kg plate 12 12 12 12

Tricep pushdown rope 55kg 10 8 8

Tricep cable extension 14kg 10, 9kg 20, 14kg 9 drop to 9kg 6

excellent can hardly straighten my arms, feel very full and pumped


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm not surprised you can't straighten your arms after that amount of volume!

Sorry, I missed it but what are your goals?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> I'm not surprised you can't straighten your arms after that amount of volume!
> 
> Sorry, I missed it but what are your goals?


well as of yesterday, I've decided to do a BB comp next year, so next few months working on getting as much size as possible and then diet down for a show. Blimey what have I let myself in for, silly old sod


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Goodness mark star....would love to see you trying to dress yourself tomorra! Haha.....achey breaky arms an all.......lol...well done sir, well done...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Goodness mark star....would love to see you trying to dress yourself tomorra! Haha.....achey breaky arms an all.......lol...well done sir, well done...


oh saucy devil :devil2:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

mark_star said:


> oh saucy devil :devil2:


Urrmmm....ummmm....oh! Cough....didn't quite mean it in that way.....lol...oop....

Sidles off sheepishly......


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> well as of yesterday, I've decided to do a BB comp next year, so next few months working on getting as much size as possible and then diet down for a show. Blimey what have I let myself in for, silly old sod


Great, this will be a good ride!

What does your bulking diet look like then?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well arms are suitably sore this morning. Shirt went on fine but washing hair was a bit more problematic so @Flubs you would probably preferred to have watched me in the shower


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Great, this will be a good ride!
> 
> What does your bulking diet look like then?


going to have to look at that over next couple of weeks, at the mo

gainer shake

100g porridge with scoop of gainer

oat cakes with peanut butter

chicken rice/baked sweet potato, veg

baked potato (1 1/2 hour before gym)

post workout all in one shake

chicken rice/baked sweet potato, veg

casein shake

will have to check macros/cals. I am growing without putting on fat right now and energy levels are maintaining. Haven't listed other supps and things like fats but they are in there


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> going to have to look at that over next couple of weeks, at the mo
> 
> gainer shake
> 
> ...


The bolded bit means you're doing alright!

I have to admit, personally I count kcals & macro's every single day. Some may see this as excessive but it takes me less than 10 minutes a day to plan & log it all. That way I know exactly what's going in & it is easy for me to make accurate changes.

Having said that I must admit I do like the very simple method you seem to have going.

Am I putting on weight without unnecessary body fat? Yes, then I'm eating enough.

Am I putting on too much weight & body fat? Yes, then I am eating too much.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good that you've got the diet cracked mate! That's always the hardest bit, anyone can spend an hour in the gym Monday-Friday


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

slightly different session tonight, no squats

Leg press 155kg 12, 205kg 12, 245kg 12, 275kg 12, 305kg 12, 335kg 12, 245kg 20

Leg extension 52kg 17, 66kg 12, 73kg 10, 66kg 12,52kg 16

Standing leg curl 4 plates 12 12 10 10

Seated leg curl 52kg 15 15 15 15

Seated calf raise 30kg 20 20 17 15

quads massively pumped after extensions, totally shattered now, that feels good


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Big_Z said:


> The bolded bit means you're doing alright!
> 
> *I have to admit, personally I count kcals & macro's every single day*. Some may see this as excessive but it takes me less than 10 minutes a day to plan & log it all. That way I know exactly what's going in & it is easy for me to make accurate changes.
> 
> ...


I'm exactly the same. I take a few mins every night to work out the following days food to ensure I hit my targets. As you said if you know exactly what's going in then you know where changes need to be made. Once I get my diet sorted then I just eat the same meals day in day out. Seem like a very sensible way of working to me.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Very nice session Mark, as they always are. I look forward to seeing your progress but you will need to post pics so we can see how things are changing as you go.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

cheers mate, yeah i will start to sort them


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Who knows you may inspire a few more to give it a go.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

if this old codger can do it, anyone can


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Give these youngsters a run for their money.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

right quad



right calf

best i can do tonight i'm afraid, do better next time


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ah, the power houses responsible for those killer leg workouts. Plenty of mass there, should hold a good shape when the big day comes.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i hope so young sir, they are still going to have to go through some serious smashing over the next few months though


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah but you love it.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Yeah but you love it.


yes you're right, I can't deny it, I bloody love it


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Me to.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

just had to take a quick walk to the bank, bloody quads are trying to cramp, where's my taurine and magnesium :cursing:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ME TOOO! nice leg shot there....powerful quaddage....I love doing legs...legs and back are my faves.....have a good weekend ...oh! and also I just wanted to say that you don't need to pop into my journal just cos I visit yours...i like trying to support peeps..but I'm not trying to get loads of people in my journal...I'm not needy or anything.....I know people are busy and stuff...just letting you know...:have a good 'un and take care...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> ME TOOO! nice leg shot there....powerful quaddage....I love doing legs...legs and back are my faves.....have a good weekend ...oh! and also I just wanted to say that you don't need to pop into my journal just cos I visit yours...i like trying to support peeps..but I'm not trying to get loads of people in my journal...I'm not needy or anything.....I know people are busy and stuff...just letting you know...:have a good 'un and take care...


it's legs and back for me too, the 2 biggest hardest days. I was keeping an eye on your journal for a while but didn't post, there are certain ones that grab my attention and yours is one of them, 2 reasons:- first you train really well and second you're mental.

You have a good weekend too


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

mark_star said:


> it's legs and back for me too, the 2 biggest hardest days. I was keeping an eye on your journal for a while but didn't post, there are certain ones that grab my attention and yours is one of them, 2 reasons:- *first you train really well and second you're mental.*


errrmmm..ummm....errrrr....thanks? :blink:  :laugh:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> errrmmm..ummm....errrrr....thanks? :blink:  :laugh:


my pleasure :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What you mean Mark is you like snooping around other peoples journals covertly.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> What you mean Mark is you like snooping around other peoples journals covertly.


yep, Mark the snooper


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Mili press bar 10, 40kg 10, 50kg 10 10 10 10

Plate lateral 10kg 12 11 11 11

Rear pec deck 79kg 10, 86kg 10 9 8

rear pec deck standing 73kg 10 10

Wide grip upright row cable 45kg 7, 41kg 8, 35kg 11 11

Bent over cable 14kg 15 15 15

Cable lateral 14kg 10 10

Cable lateral behind 9kg 10 10

Facepulls 59kg 12 12 12 12

Cable shrugs 90kg 12 12 12

Plate raise front 5kg 10 10 10

nice session, shoulders feel suitably fried, generally feeling drained having stepped up the intensity a bit this week


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

What a workout!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

couple of more pics, not great, but will at least give me something to refer back to


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

The body building comp sounds really exciting, mate. A great way to take things to the next level, and nice to have a new challenge. I think you'll do really well!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> The body building comp sounds really exciting, mate. A great way to take things to the next level, and nice to have a new challenge. I think you'll do really well!


thanks mate, we love a challenge


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Traps definately seem to be a stand out body part!

Looking good overall.

Edit : What are you weighing in at?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

cheers mate, I'm around 198lb at the moment, at least I was a couple of weeks ago


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Big_Z said:


> Traps definately seem to be a stand out body part!
> 
> Looking good overall.
> 
> Edit : What are you weighing in at?


I agree your traps stand it very well.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Agreed...traps look great....

Which ones are they again?....:laugh:.....soz, just playing...


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

When you put old as your title I thought you meant just a little.

But by god you're old! Like proper old! :whistling:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> When you put old as your title I thought you meant just a little.
> 
> But by god you're old! Like proper old! :whistling:


Just watch it you young whippersnapper, there are several of us "like proper old" on here


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> When you put old as your title I thought you meant just a little.
> 
> But by god you're old! Like proper old! :whistling:


if there's one thing I hate, it's cheeky kids :tongue:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Just watch it you young whippersnapper, there are several of us "like proper old" on here


thanks Greshie, looks like us oldies need to stick together


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DL 60kg 10, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 160kg 3, 180kg 1 head really wasn't in deads tonight so left it there

Pulldown 70kg 12 12 12 12

T-bar 45kg 12, 55kg 12 12, 40kg 15

Pull ups 8 7 7 7

CGBP 40kg 12, 50kg 10, 60kg 10 10

Cable pushdown 54kg 15, 59kg 12, 64kg 10, 50kg 12

Cable tricep extension 14kg 10 10 10 10

so after a poor start, pulled myself together and rest of back session went ok


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Have you changed your routine at all now your going for a comp?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> Have you changed your routine at all now your going for a comp?


not yet mate, am looking at it this week. For the next few months will be aiming to add as much size as possible and recent training seems to have been doing this very well so training may well stay along the same lines. We'll see once I've finished my research


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> not yet mate, am looking at it this week. For the next few months will be aiming to add as much size as possible and recent training seems to have been doing this very well so training may well stay along the same lines. We'll see once I've finished my research


If it aint broke don't fix it my friend!

I think many peple overcomplicate & overthink their routines/programs. I think there's nothing wrong with making sure your program suits your goals but often people overcomplicate it too much & forget about the basics, after all the basics work so well! With a good nutrition plan you can go so far!

I'm sure you have this by the way just thinking out load!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> If it aint broke don't fix it my friend!
> 
> I think many peple overcomplicate & overthink their routines/programs. I think there's nothing wrong with making sure your program suits your goals but often people overcomplicate it too much & forget about the basics, after all the basics work so well! With a good nutrition plan you can go so far!
> 
> I'm sure you have this by the way just thinking out load!


it's good to have someone say it to you every now and again


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good workout mark!

Can't wait to see you in competition condition!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo Markie mark...just swooping on in to see wots wot! it will be very interesting to see how you shape up. I've decided to step up some of what I do too, need to shape up a bit more instead of just playing around...hopefully we both can make progress..however, I'm not doing a show...unless you count my frequent double bicep poses in the bathroom whilst brushing my teeth in the morning...:laugh:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ullo Markie mark...just swooping on in to see wots wot! it will be very interesting to see how you shape up. I've decided to step up some of what I do too, need to shape up a bit more instead of just playing around...hopefully we both can make progress..however, I'm not doing a show...unless you count my frequent double bicep poses in the bathroom whilst brushing my teeth in the morning...:laugh:


hiya flubbers, blimey how ever much will you be doing when you step things up? i bet you'll make great progress, i've just had a couple of poor sessions, need to sort it out pronto. i reckon we should compare pics of those double biceps


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

mark_star said:


> hiya flubbers, blimey how ever much will you be doing when you step things up? i bet you'll make great progress, i've just had a couple of poor sessions, need to sort it out pronto. i reckon we should compare pics of those double biceps


Well, here is mine....bleuuuuuurrrrrrgh......


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Well, here is mine....bleuuuuuurrrrrrgh......
> View attachment 132273


Looks good to me!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Looks good to me!


Heehee :stuart: slightly embarrassed...thanks gresh...will be looking better when I remove the fat suit....as will mark....errrmmm....that is, not when I remove his fat suit you understand....when he removes his own.....oh! Errrr...I didn't mean he was fat of course....errrmmm....gulp....backpedal backpedal....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

BP 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 80kg 8, 90kg 5 4, 80kg 8, 60kg 12

Incline BP smith m/c 50kg 10, 70kg 7 7, 50kg 13

Dips 7 6 6 7

Pec deck 127kg 8, 100kg 10 12 12

Cable curl 50kg 10, 54kg 10, 59kg 8, 50kg 10

Preacher curl 45kg 10 10 10 10

well i'm really unhappy about things this week, don't know quite what's happened, strength has been down although I actually feel like I have good energy. So it really should be just a blip, I'll deal with it and move on


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Looks good to me!


thanks Greshie, you're a star


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Heehee :stuart: slightly embarrassed...thanks gresh...will be looking better when I remove the fat suit....as will mark....errrmmm....that is, not when I remove his fat suit you understand....when he removes his own.....oh! Errrr...I didn't mean he was fat of course....errrmmm....gulp....backpedal backpedal....


oh this seems to be becoming a recurring theme, 1st watching me get dressed in the morning and now this, well I'm a happy bunny :rockon:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Heehee :stuart: slightly embarrassed...thanks gresh...will be looking better when I remove the fat suit....as will mark....errrmmm....that is, not when I remove his fat suit you understand....when he removes his own.....oh! Errrr...I didn't mean he was fat of course....errrmmm....gulp....backpedal backpedal....


by the way, excellent shoulders and back Flubs


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

mark_star said:


> oh this seems to be becoming a recurring theme, 1st watching me get dressed in the morning and now this, well I'm a happy bunny :rockon:


:laugh:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

bit different session again tonight couldn't do our normal order and still having to protect my knee, hopefully won't be too long before it's all better

Leg extension 39kg 20, 52kg 20, 66kg 15, 79kg 12, 93kg 10

Smith squat ATG and very slow 50kg 10 10 10 10

Leg press 215kg 10, 265kg 10, 295kg 10 10

Standing leg curl 5 plates 10 12 10 10

Seated leg curl 66kg 12 8 8 8

Smith calf raises 50kg 10 10 10 10

Seated calf raise 30kg 20 17 16 13

playing around with carb cycling at the moment, just getting the hang of it and nutrient timing. Today was much better, good energy and strength


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Carb cycling worked well for my recent recomp. Plenty of energy for the gym but burning fat at the same time. Should work well for you, it can take a short while to get it right but once your sorted it works well.

Nice leg workout, super strong leg press, you will pay for it tomorrow.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Carb cycling worked well for my recent recomp. Plenty of energy for the gym but burning fat at the same time. Should work well for you, it can take a short while to get it right but once your sorted it works well.
> 
> Nice leg workout, super strong leg press, you will pay for it tomorrow.


paying for it now mate, on the verge of cramping


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think I've only ever had cramp once or twice in the gym. Idly in my hips when benching ??? Not sure why.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I think I've only ever had cramp once or twice in the gym. Idly in my hips when benching ??? Not sure why.


you're a lucky man


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I get cramp in my hips sometimes, when I'm sat funny though, not normally in the gym


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

This knee [ain seems to hanging around doesn't it? I hope you get over it soon.

There's nothing worse than these niggles dragging on for weeks or even months.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

BNP smith30kg 10 10, 40kg 10 10 10 8

Upright row smith 40kg 7, 30kg 10 10 12

Cable lateral 14kg 12 12 12 15

Bent over cable double arm 9kg 12 11 10 10

Facepull with external rotation 18kg 10 10 10 10 OMG these really hurt

for those of you that are not familiar with it, this is a video from upfitness






rear pec deck standing 79kg 10, 86kg 10 10 10

BB shrugs 70kg 15 15 15 15

Ab crunches with 10kg plate 15 15 15 15

felt great tonight, loads of energy, could have gone on and done much more. Legs are very sore from last night but that's cool


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Going great guns on here I see, and a bit of a change up in the routine, will you be 'assisted' for your comp or you doing this all natty?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> Going great guns on here I see, and a bit of a change up in the routine, will you be 'assisted' for your comp or you doing this all natty?


can't see me going the AAS route mate, at least not at present. Although who knows what may happen in the future


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice high volume workout. I like the look of the face pull rotation and will give them a go on my next shoulder workout. You body must be getting used to the new diet if you had plenty of energy. If I feel like that I normally add in a few sets of something or other.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there, interesting vid there....I do face pulls but I only pull the rope back to my face, not seen anyone do that overhead bit before...might give that one a go next time in the gym....nice session by the way....

Happy weekend to you...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Nice high volume workout. I like the look of the face pull rotation and will give them a go on my next shoulder workout. You body must be getting used to the new diet if you had plenty of energy. If I feel like that I normally add in a few sets of something or other.


really felt like doing some more myself but resisted the urge, hopefully I'll feel the same next week. I did have some beetroot juice pre yesterday and wonder if that may have contributed


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey there, interesting vid there....I do face pulls but I only pull the rope back to my face, not seen anyone do that overhead bit before...might give that one a go next time in the gym....nice session by the way....
> 
> Happy weekend to you...


they were really good, very hard and intense and around 1/3 the weight we would use for standard facepulls

You have a good weekend too, go put your feet up (or just one of them) haha  oh and thanks for the reps


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning mate...how's things in the world of mr consistent?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

hello mate, going great thanks, looking forward to training tonight and seeing how hard I can push myself. Seeing some nice progression right now and desperately want to keep it going, to be honest I think I'm obsessing. How are you doing


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> hello mate, going great thanks, looking forward to training tonight and seeing how hard I can push myself. Seeing some nice progression right now and desperately want to keep it going, to be honest I think I'm obsessing. How are you doing


Lol there are certainly far worse obsessions out there mate, good on you.

I'm back on the straight and narrow thanks pal, back under some iron and that's what matters.

Have a good un later.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Lol there are certainly far worse obsessions out there mate, good on you.
> 
> I'm back on the straight and narrow thanks pal, back under some iron and that's what matters.
> 
> Have a good un later.


glad to hear it, have a good day


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What are you destroying later Mark ?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

back and either biceps or triceps and I'm quite looking forward to it


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

bloomin eck that was hard work, both mine and my training partners energy levels were down tonight, cut deads short and just did our best on everything else

DL 60kg 10, 100kg 6, 130kg 4, 160kg 3 2 2

Pulldown 45kg 10, 65kg 10, 75kg 9 9 8

T-bar 40kg 12, 55kg 10 9 8

Pull ups 9 8 8 7

Cable curl straight bar 50kg 10, 54kg 10, 59kg 6, 50kg 10

Preacher m/c 50kg 8, 45kg 8, 41kg 10

Preacher m/c single arm 18kg 10, 14kg 10 10

Cable rope curl 50kg 10 10 10

hard work from start to finish, a bit disappointing really was hoping for more


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You can't win em all. Sometimes workout just don't go to plan but you still pushed yourself.

I tried the face-pull rotation thing tonight but I think the rope was too short as the steel collar kept smashing me in head. Only did the one set as a result.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> You can't win em all. Sometimes workout just don't go to plan but you still pushed yourself.
> 
> I tried the face-pull rotation thing tonight but I think the rope was too short as the steel collar kept smashing me in head. Only did the one set as a result.


i know mate, just annoying. if you try the facepull again just lift elbows slightly higher, I kept doing the same thing


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think I will have another go with less weight. I did feel it in my delts but the head bashing was annoying.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

hooray, that was a lot of fun, energy a plenty, bouncing all around the gym

Incline BP smith m/c 20kg 12, 40kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 7 6, 60kg 10

BP smith m/c 70kg 10, 60kg 10 9, 50kg 13

Cable xover 18kg 10, 23kg 10, 27kg 10, 23kg 10

Cable xover low 18kg 10 10 10 10

Pushdown 50kg 10, 59kg 10, 68kg 9 8

CGBP 50kg 10 10 8 8

Single arm pushdown hand pronated 14kg 12 12 10

bit of ab work


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

And he's back in the game. Good going fella. :thumb:


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Great news, we're all allowed an off day once in a while. There's no better feeling than bouncing back in the next day!

Whats the 'bit of ab work' mate?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice work on chest and tris. Keep it up


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Great news, we're all allowed an off day once in a while. There's no better feeling than bouncing back in the next day!
> 
> Whats the 'bit of ab work' mate?


a few sets of weighted crunches and side bends mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning mark....just swooshing in to say have a good day....noice session there and I'm glad your va va boom returned....always a good feeling...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning mark....just swooshing in to say have a good day....noice session there and I'm glad your va va boom returned....always a good feeling...


the gold old va va boom, what a feeling. Thanks you have a nice day too


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh my, that was hard work right from the off

Squat 70kg 10, 100kg 10, 120kg 10 8 8, 100kg 7 7 2 sec hold at bottom

Leg extension 66kg 12, 79kg 12, 93kg 10 10, 66kg 16

Leg press 255kg 10, 305kg 10, 335kg 10, 365kg 7

Standing leg curl 5 plates 10 10 10 10

Laying leg curl 18kg 12 12 12 12

Seated calf raise 50kg 10 10 10 10 9

wow I'm drained, bloody drained


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Drained ?? I'd be dead after that lot. Some huge numbers in there, more than makes up for the disappointing deadlift session.

Have the cramps started yet ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Great session mark, bet the 2 sec pause was a killer!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Drained ?? I'd be dead after that lot. Some huge numbers in there, more than makes up for the disappointing deadlift session.
> 
> Have the cramps started yet ?


yes they did, stood up and had to wait 2 or 3 mins for quads to relax so that I could do the stairs, all ok this morning tho


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> Great session mark, bet the 2 sec pause was a killer!


cheers matey, legs were shaking all over the place, just couldn't keep them still


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Mili press 40kg 10, 50kg 10 7 6, 40kg 8 10 10

Hanging press 40kg 10 10 10 10

Upright row 40kg 10 10 10

Cable lateral 14kg 10 10 10

Facepull 54kg 10, 59kg 10 17 27 we got into a little competition with each other and just tried to beat each others reps

Bent over cable double arm 9kg 10 10 10

DB lateral 10kg 8 drop to 8kg 6 x2


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Loving the addition of paused squats!

In my head you explode like the famous dmitry klokov paused front squat!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Loving the addition of paused squats!
> 
> In my head you explode like the famous dmitry klokov paused front squat!


they're a killer was just watching my legs shake in the mirror, wondering if they were going to buckle under me


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm not brave enough for those bad boys yet 

Liable to either pass something or pass out......quite possibly both.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> they're a killer was just watching my legs shake in the mirror, wondering if they were going to buckle under me


Yet they came through strong!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Seems you have a good set of legs and shoulders!

You lucky sod!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you started you contest prep yet Mark ? What show are you planning on doing ?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Have you started you contest prep yet Mark ? What show are you planning on doing ?


have 9 months mate, East Anglian next June, so still pushing for size and strength. As you know I am tinkering with diet at the mo as well and am dropping a nice bit of fat. Will be good to get into reasonable condition before prep starts in earnest and not have to kill myself in the last few weeks


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DL 70kg 10, 120kg 6, 150kg 4, 170kg 2 1, 150kg 4 have decided not to go silly on deads for a while, will just increase slowly for some time

Pulldown 45kg 10, 70kg 7 10 10 9

Seated row 95kg 12 12 12 12

T-bar 45kg 10, 55kg 10 10 10

Pull ups 8 7 6

Straight arm pulldown 45kg 10, 54kg 9 0, 50kg 10

that was it, not the greatest but reasonable. On a separate note, the diet changes I have incorporated seem to be doing the trick, had some very good fat loss with energy levels staying steady


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> have 9 months mate, East Anglian next June, so still pushing for size and strength. As you know I am tinkering with diet at the mo as well and am dropping a nice bit of fat. Will be good to get into reasonable condition before prep starts in earnest and not have to kill myself in the last few weeks


I think is the right way of doing things, take it slow and steady. Dieting can be very difficult but by leaving enough time it doesn't have to be.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> DL 70kg 10, 120kg 6, 150kg 4, 170kg 2 1, 150kg 4 have decided not to go silly on deads for a while, will just increase slowly for some time
> 
> Pulldown 45kg 10, 70kg 7 10 10 9
> 
> ...


I would say that's a dam good session, certainly not merely reasonable. Great news on the fat loss also.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

BP 60kg 10 10, 80kg 8, 90kg 5 5, 85kg 6, 80kg 7

Incline BP 50kg 10, 60kg 8, 70kg 7 6

Pec deck 127kg 10 10 10 9

Dips 9 9 9 8

Close grip DB press 18kg 9 11 10 10

Pushdown 54kg 10, 64kg 9, 73kg 6, 69kg 7

Single arm pushdown 18kg 10 10 dropset 18kg 9, 14kg 6, 9kg 5

all done, not too bad feeling quite good, triceps well and truly pumped


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Very nice as usual. I couldn't do dips after the first 3 exercises, I struggle doing them fresh so after benching I would just die. Good effort.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thankyou kindly, they are a real struggle, it's something I really want to improve further


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice to see still going strong! paused squats are a killer, but they've really helped me with issues getting out of the hole, and they give me some of the worst DOMS i've ever had.

Sad to see you aren't pushing deadlifts hard, I love deadlifts! though completely understand why you're easing off, with them being so taxing. Nice to see the weight is coming off too, keep it up mate


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

ncedmonds said:


> Nice to see still going strong! paused squats are a killer, but they've really helped me with issues getting out of the hole, and they give me some of the worst DOMS i've ever had.
> 
> Sad to see you aren't pushing deadlifts hard, I love deadlifts! though completely understand why you're easing off, with them being so taxing. Nice to see the weight is coming off too, keep it up mate


cheers mate, generally I'm really pleased with things, although of course we do always want more don't we.

the deadlift thing is just a bit of a mare at the moment, I think I need to get my head sorted with it and then I'll be able to push on again. I love doing them, they're just not going quite to plan right now


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

a little bicep and ab workout. Far too many sets for my mini, tiny bi's but was really good fun and made a nice change

EZ bar curls - lots

Single arm preacher m/c 3 sets

Single arm DB curls 16kg, 18kg, 20kg as many as possible up to 10 each DB no rest - 2 sets

Incline bench DB curl 10kg - 3 sets

Concentration curls 10kg - 3 sets

various ab work


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

As long as it puts a smile on your face that's all that matters.

Many worry about doing things optimally but if you walk in & out with a smile on your face you'll come back tomorrow!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> As long as it puts a smile on your face that's all that matters.
> 
> Many worry about doing things optimally but if you walk in & out with a smile on your face you'll come back tomorrow!


amen to that


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

whe






n you have the time watch this, good motivation for your comp.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Big_Z said:


> As long as it puts a smile on your face that's all that matters.
> 
> Many worry about doing things optimally but if you walk in & out with a smile on your face you'll come back tomorrow!


That is very true!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> when you have the time watch this, good motivation for your comp.


like that alot, shows what's possible from a standing start but of course also shows what hard work it is


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think getting to 10 to 12% body fat is fairly easy but dropping to 4% is a different story. The video showd how hard the process is. I dont think I could go through it.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squat 60kg 10, 100kg 10, 130kg 8 8, 100kg 8 8 2 sec hold at bottom

Smith squat 60kg 10 10 10

Leg press 275kg 10, 315kg 10, 345kg 10, 375kg 7

Leg extension 66kg 12, 79kg 12, 93kg 10, 66kg 15

Standing leg curl 5 plates 10 10 10 10

Seated calf raise 50kg 13 11 10 9

bit of ab work, planks and things

Jeez sweat just dripping off me, so bloomin' hot. Good session though, thoroughly knackered


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Ah more paused squats. Are they here to stay?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Ah more paused squats. Are they here to stay?


yep i think i'll keep them in, at least for the time being. Like the feeling and they force me to really drive up from the bottom


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I find that if I pause at the bottom it helps take the pressure of my bad knee and forces my quads to work harder. I only take a very short pause just to take the momentum out and stop the bounce back.

Very nice session, I'm almost looking forward to legs tomorrow. Only almost mind you.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I find that if I pause at the bottom it helps take the pressure of my bad knee and forces my quads to work harder. I only take a very short pause just to take the momentum out and stop the bounce back.
> 
> Very nice session, I'm almost looking forward to legs tomorrow. Only almost mind you.


Steady now


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Seated Mili press m/c 30kg 10, 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 80kg 6 6, 60kg 11

Upright row BB 40kg 10, 45kg 7

Upright row smith m/c 30kg 10 10 10 10

BNP smith m/c 30kg 10, 40kg 10 10 10

Cable lateral 14kg 10 10 10 12

Cable lateral arm closest 9kg 12 12 12 12

Bent over DB 10kg 15 15 15 15

absolutely pooped, I think the week has caught up with me. Everything aches and I need a couple of days off. Thankyou and goodnight


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

A couple of days off is never a bad thing mate.

Sounds like you deserve a few days off!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Few days off will do you good mark! Don't sweat it. You'll be back fresh as ever!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Pulldown 45kg 10, 65kg 10 10, 80kg 6 5

T-bar 30kg 12, 50kg 12, 55kg 10 10

Pull ups 7 6 6 6

CGBP 50kg 12, 60kg 11 10 10

Pushdown 59kg 10, 69kg 10, 74kg 6, 50kg 12

Overhead DB extension 10kg 10, 9 8kg 10

Abs

Weighted crunches 30 15 15 15

Leg raises 10 10 10 10

Kettlebell side bends 12 12 12 12

nice session, feel well worked but not too knackered


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What no deadlifts ???? You've changed.

Some time it does good to scale things down a little.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> What no deadlifts ???? You've changed.
> 
> Some time it does good to scale things down a little.


just for this week, we thought we'd take it easy, we're a pair of lazy feckers :thumbup1:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Resting your CNS after weeks of hard work can be productive. I heard Layne Norton discussing this in one of his podcasts. From what he said it was a kind of spring back from all the heavy lifting or as he put it an over reaching period.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

BP 50kg 12, 70kg 10, 90kg 7 5, 80kg 7, 60kg 15 10

Incline DB 30kg 8, 26kg 9 7 8 8

Dips 10 10 8 8

Cable xover 23kg 10, 27kg 10 10 8

Cable high bicep curl 14kg 12, 18kg 10 10 10 1st time absolutely loved it, such a burn

Cable straight bar curl 50kg 10 10, 45kg 9 9, dropset 45kg 8 36kg 5 27kg 5

good session, feeling strong and full of energy, biceps completely pumped


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Seated shoulder press m/c 30kg 12, 40kg 10, 45kg 10, 60kg 10 10

Smith m/c shoulder press 30kg 12, 50kg 9 10 10, 30kg 12

Plate lateral 10kg 12 10 10 10

Rear pec deck 79kg 10, 86kg 10 10 9

Cable lateral 14kg 10 10 10 10

Cable Upright row 59kg 10, 54kg 7, 50kg 10

Bent over cable 14kg 10 10 10

Facepull 59kg 10, 64kg 10 10 10

Cable shrugs 95kg 12 12 12 12

very, very good session, shoulders feel great, pumped, tired and well worked


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good volume in that lot, no wonder you were feeling pumped.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squat 60kg 10, 100kg 10, 130kg 10 10 10, 100kg 10 8 2 sec hold at bottom

Leg ex 65kg 15. 79kg 12, 93kg 10, 107kg 6, 59kg 16

Leg press 285kg 10, 335kg 10, 375kg 10

Seated leg curl 66kg 10 10 10 10

Seated calf raise 40kg 15 14 13

not bad, legs only slightly wobbly walking back, I think I have a warm glow


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

legs only slightly wobbly? get straight back in there please!..:laugh:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> legs only slightly wobbly? get straight back in there please!..:laugh:


on my way, did say a couple of posts back 'we were being lazy'


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

T-bar 30kg 12, 40kg 10, 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 50kg 10

DL 70kg 8, 110kg 6, 140kg 5, 170kg 1 really experiencing some issues with my form at the moment, going to drop weight and workout what the hell is going wrong, foot position and grip width just don't feel 'right'. Will sort it before I push on, it's very annoying

Pulldown 7 sets didn't really take note of weight but went heavy and felt good

EZ curls 25kg 10 10 9 8

Cable curl high 18kg 12 12 12 12 fantastic burn, loving this

Incline curl 10kg 10 10 10 8

Even with the deads problem, felt like a very good session. Ironed out one or two form issues, which should be good moving forwards


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, good session Mark...and also, do drop the weight and sort your form out.....I had to do that too, buts now going up again...ya know, über slowly....but better form which is more important.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Yes, good session Mark...and also, do drop the weight and sort your form out.....I had to do that too, buts now going up again...ya know, über slowly....but better form which is more important.


yep you're right, need to get this bloomin' head sorted


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Get a video or two of your deadlifts posted and let people have a look at you form. For me I found that narrowing my grip and foot spacing made a real difference to my lifts, also lifting barefoot seems to have helped. Its a good idea to strip back and start again.

Deadlifts aside the rest of the session looked good as usual.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Get a video or two of your deadlifts posted and let people have a look at you form. For me I found that narrowing my grip and foot spacing made a real difference to my lifts, also lifting barefoot seems to have helped. Its a good idea to strip back and start again.
> 
> Deadlifts aside the rest of the session looked good as usual.


yeah thanks mate, I think i'm going to try narrower and see how that goes, we had a little chat about it tonight and I think that may be a good start point


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good work on the deadlifts! Don't worry about dropping the weight, you'll thank yourself in the long run if you do


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I know I'm not in your league mark, but when I had my troubles with the squats, I did narrow my stance a bit and it helped enormously. Just gotta makes sure you keep that back arched and your head up so your not tempted to dip forwards....I mean, you prolly wouldn't but I did....durrr.......chest up mister....errrr? Lol wut!

Ignore me......I can't help myself......can't lift a sosage out of a pan but actually think I'm arnie.....cough...minus the danglies natch.. :lol:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I know I'm not in your league mark, but when I had my troubles with the squats, I did narrow my stance a bit and it helped enormously. Just gotta makes sure you keep that back arched and your head up so your not tempted to dip forwards....I mean, you prolly wouldn't but I did....durrr.......chest up mister....errrr? Lol wut!
> 
> Ignore me......I can't help myself......can't lift a sosage out of a pan but actually think I'm arnie.....cough...minus the danglies natch.. :lol:


actually part of the prob is dropping my head, I have lots of little issues to sort out


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

BP 60kg 10, 80kg 8, 90kg 8 7, 85kg 8, 80kg 7

Dips 10 10 10 10

Pec deck 127kg 10 10 10 10

Cable xover low 14kg 12 12, 18kg 10 10

CGBP smith m/c 50kg 9 10 10 10

Skullcrushers 20kg 10 10 10 10

Cable tricep extension 14kg 10 10 10 10

all feels very good, nice pump and generally knackered


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

I am sure the deadlifts will 'click' again soon.

If it's one of those things you can't put your finger on sometimes it goes away just as quickly as it came.

Of course it could be a more fundamental issue, a video may not be a bad idea. I'm not suggesting you load it up on here by the way. The problem with forums is that anyone can give you advice or give the impression they know what they're talking about from behind a keyboard. Put simply you could just get bad advice.

Maybe critique it yourself if you're in a position to do so.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> I am sure the deadlifts will 'click' again soon.
> 
> If it's one of those things you can't put your finger on sometimes it goes away just as quickly as it came.
> 
> ...


I think that's a really good idea Rick, I'll probably do a few light ones tomorrow and just concentrate on form.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

4 x 10 dips! Nice work Mark!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> 4 x 10 dips! Nice work Mark!


thanks Shaun seem to be coming on nicely, I think I'm dropping a bit of fat, which is making them easier


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you tried sumo deadlifts. I've never has a go myself but they might have some benefits and if nothing else they will hit the muscles in a slightly different way and a change is as good as a rest.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Have you tried sumo deadlifts. I've never has a go myself but they might have some benefits and if nothing else they will hit the muscles in a slightly different way and a change is as good as a rest.


I haven't but I'm just off to the gym and am going to play around a little with my DL technique, so we'll see what happens


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> I haven't but I'm just off to the gym and am going to play around a little with my DL technique, so we'll see what happens


Best of luck.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

right I'm back, that was fun.

Feet narrow, wide and some where between, slight changes in hand positions. The upshot of it all, I believe I've found where I was going wrong, feet are now narrower and parallel, this gave me a much stronger initial drive and strong lockout. Kept the weight low and just did 3 sets at 130kg.

DL 70kg 6, 100kg 5, 130kg 4 4 4

Rack pulls 140kg 10, 170kg 3 3

BB shrugs 100kg 10 10 10 10

a bit of ab work

very productive, feel much happier about deads now, going to slowly increase weight so that I can maintain form :thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

mark_star said:


> right I'm back, that was fun.
> 
> Feet narrow, wide and some where between, slight changes in hand positions. The upshot of it all, I believe I've found where I was going wrong, feet are now narrower and parallel, this gave me a much stronger initial drive and strong lockout. Kept the weight low and just did 3 sets at 130kg.
> 
> ...


 :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Greshie said:


> :thumb:


that's exactly how I'm feeling mate :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :

GOOD! wahaaaaaaayeeeeeee......


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> GOOD! wahaaaaaaayeeeeeee......


yeeeeaaahhh baby, rock and roll :rockon: I'm back


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good man, self critique and correction :thumb:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

mark_star said:


> right I'm back, that was fun.
> 
> Feet narrow, wide and some where between, slight changes in hand positions. The upshot of it all, I believe I've found where I was going wrong, feet are now narrower and parallel, this gave me a much stronger initial drive and strong lockout. Kept the weight low and just did 3 sets at 130kg.
> 
> ...


Yes deadlift! Good work Mark! Slow and steady will be your friend at the end!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg ex 59kg 15. 73kg 15, 86kg 12, 93kg 10, 100kg 10, 113kg 8 8

Squat 60kg 10, 100kg 10, 130kg 7, 100kg 6 3 sec hold at bottom

Leg press 225kg 10, 305kg 10, 375kg 10, 385kg 10

Standing leg curl 5 plates 10 10 10 10

Seated calf raise 50kg 12 9 11

i'm jiggered, sweaty, shaking, happy


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Blimey mark...your leg press weight.....duuuuuurrrrrpppp

Your starting weight is nearly my finishing weight! Hahaha......good man...and isn't it great when you feel so knacked but fab when you finish? I love those days...you will sleep well tonight....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Blimey mark...your leg press weight.....duuuuuurrrrrpppp
> 
> Your starting weight is nearly my finishing weight! Hahaha......good man...and isn't it great when you feel so knacked but fab when you finish? I love those days...you will sleep well tonight....


love leg press, one thing i can do really well, brilliant feeling tonight, feel totally drained but on a high and i really can't wait to get to bed.

On a side note, much prefer for avi to the Olive version


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> right I'm back, that was fun.
> 
> Feet narrow, wide and some where between, slight changes in hand positions. The upshot of it all, I believe I've found where I was going wrong, feet are now narrower and parallel, this gave me a much stronger initial drive and strong lockout. Kept the weight low and just did 3 sets at 130kg.
> 
> ...


Nothing better than when it just clicks hey!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Nothing better than when it just clicks hey!


it made me feel so much better Rick


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Pause rep squats.... Top man!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend Mark...I...I....urrrrrr...not sure what happened on my pc but all the writing has just gone really really small? I can barely see what I'm typing...:laugh: oh lawwd! durrrrr......ah well....hurrrr hurrrr....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend Mark...I...I....urrrrrr...not sure what happened on my pc but all the writing has just gone really really small? I can barely see what I'm typing...:laugh: oh lawwd! durrrrr......ah well....hurrrr hurrrr....


haha the Olive glasses should help you there, hope you have a good weekend too. If you're lucky you might get up to something you're ashamed of :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Hanging press bar 15, 40kg 10 10 10 10

Seated BNP m/c 30kg 10, 40kg 10 7 10 8

Upright row smith 40kg 10 9 8, 30kg 10

Plate steering wheels 15kg 10 8 6 6

Rear pec deck 79kg 10 10 9 7

EZ bar pull for rear delts 30kg 10 13 13 12

Bent over cable 9kg 10 10 10

lots of rear delt stuff there, but we were just trying a couple of different things. A very good end to the week, think I used my last reserves of energy


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DL 60kg 8, 100kg 6, 120kg 5, 150kg 4, 170kg 2 Much better, 1st session since playing with form, was going to increase weight more slowly but heyho, will prob stick at 170 for a week or two just to bed the technique in

Pulldown 50kg 10, 65kg 10, 70kg 10, 85kg 6

T-bar 50kg 10 10 10 10

Pullups 7 7 8 7

Seated cable row 92kg 15 15 15 15

EZ curls 20kg 10 10 10 10

Cable curl high 23kg 10 10 8, 18kg 10

Rope curl 45kg 11 11 11 11

another nice session, quite happy with things. Took a couple of pics yesterday, most of them were bloody awful, only happy with 1 of back and 1 of quads


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well done sir .... Glad the deads are feeling better, it's great when you start to get back into the groove.

Big difference in the pics mate which you probably won't notice yourself. Developing nicely.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Well done sir .... Glad the deads are feeling better, it's great when you start to get back into the groove.
> 
> Big difference in the pics mate which you probably won't notice yourself. Developing nicely.


cheers mate, just never satisfied are we


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> cheers mate, just never satisfied are we


and that my friend is the beauty of this game.... Always somewhere to improve  ...endless challenges.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there marky mark.....yes, deffo developing well there as Jmwst said....you should be quite pleased with yourself...good jod....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks Flubs I do appreciate it


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Shaping up nicely for your comp mate, and I see the sessions are as brutal as ever, good work


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> Shaping up nicely for your comp mate, and I see the sessions are as brutal as ever, good work


cheers mate, can't relax now, especially as I'm going to be 'judged'


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

for the most part stuck with slightly lower weights tonight and slowed the reps right down

Inc BP bar 10, 40kg 10, 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 9 8

BP 70kg 7 8 8

DB inc flyes 18kg 10 10 10

Dips 10 10 10 10

Pec deck 136kg 8 8 8, 100kg 10

Cable xover 23kg 10 10 10, 27kg 8

CGBP smith m/c 30kg 12 12, 40kg 12 9

Tricep pushdown 50kg 10, 59kg 10, 69kg 10, 74kg 7

Cable tricep extension pronated 14kg 10 10 10 10

so all very good, triceps nicely pumped, most enjoyable :thumb:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Looking good in the pics mark!

Weights looking good too!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Noice session again...


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks like everything's going well mate, looking good in those pic's!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg ex 44kg 20, 59kg 15. 79kg 15, 93kg 12, 107kg 10, 66kg 15 8 7 (rest pause)

Leg press 255kg 10, 315kg 10, 385kg 10, 295kg 5 5 5 4 4 3 3 2 (rest pause, 4 breaths) didn't go to singles because no partner and didn't fancy getting folded up in m/c

Seated leg curl 66kg 10 10 10

Standing leg curl 5 plates 10 10

Standing calf raise smith m/c 50kg 10, 60kg 10 10 9

Seated calf raise 30kg 12 10 10

no squats tonight, couldn't get to racks when I needed and by the time they were free, I was too knackered :thumbdown:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Mark...don't worry bout the squats cos you did do the leg press and some people only do one or the other so you still worked them leggies of yours right?...

now relaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaax.....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey there Mark...don't worry bout the squats cos you did do the leg press and some people only do one or the other so you still worked them leggies of yours right?...
> 
> now relaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaax.....


i did Flubs, I certainly did. I'm relaxing at the mo but contemplating having to walk up the stairs and that could present a problem, let's see if we start to cramp, just had a trial stand up, all good so far - off we go


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I think I'd need a mobility scooter after a session like that mate! Good work!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend Marky Mark...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Seated BNP m/c 20kg 10, 30kg 10, 40kg 10 10 10, 50kg 5

Upright row smith 40kg 10 10 10 10

Cable laterals 14kg 10 10 10 10 (4 sec negative)

Cable bent over 9kg 10 10 10 (4 sec negative)

Rear pec deck 66kg 10 10 9 (3 sec negative)

Seated press m/c 40kg 12, 60kg 12, 70kg 10, 75kg 9


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Impressive BNP bud ....I like that a lot.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good shoulder workout mark.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> DL 60kg 8, 100kg 6, 120kg 5, 150kg 4, 170kg 2 Much better, 1st session since playing with form, was going to increase weight more slowly but heyho, will prob stick at 170 for a week or two just to bed the technique in
> 
> Pulldown 50kg 10, 65kg 10, 70kg 10, 85kg 6
> 
> ...


For some reason I missed these photos but your looking in good condition. There is a big difference between your avi and the back photo above. Shows all the hours in the gym and the kitchen are paying of.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> Seated BNP m/c 20kg 10, 30kg 10, 40kg 10 10 10, 50kg 5
> 
> Upright row smith 40kg 10 10 10 10
> 
> ...


Super workout. I love training shoulders and with my new programme I'm doing something very similar to you, which suits me just fine. The strength work is great but nothing beats the burn of a good hard shoulder session.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Super workout. I love training shoulders and with my new programme I'm doing something very similar to you, which suits me just fine. The strength work is great but nothing beats the burn of a good hard shoulder session.


thanks for the compliment, shoulders is turning into a real fav for me now


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Rack pulls 60kg 8, 100kg 5, 140kg 5, 170kg 3, 180kg 3, 190kg 3, 200kg 3

Pulldown 66kg 10, 79kg 10, 86kg 7 7

Seated row m/c 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 10 12

Straight arm pulldown 50kg 10, 45kg 10 10 10

Cable curl high 23kg 10 10 10 10

Preacher curl m/c single arm 23kg 10, 10, 10, 10


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

How's the back feeling now after pulling 200kg. You must be really happy with todays workout, I know I would be.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> How's the back feeling now after pulling 200kg. You must be really happy with todays workout, I know I would be.


must admit i'm very happy with that, back actually feels fine right now


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

right now its fine but what will tomorrow bring I wonder ????


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> right now its fine but what will tomorrow bring I wonder ????


time will tell my friend


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo mark...just a swooshing thru....like the ninja tat I am...hope u are ok...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ullo mark...just a swooshing thru....like the ninja tat I am...hope u are ok...


ello flubs me luverly, all's well in the star field, hope you're good too


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

ooh a bit tired tonight, never mind still quite reasonable

BP bar 10, 50kg 10, 70kg 10, 90kg 7 5, 80kg 9, 70kg 10

Inc DB 26kg 10 10 10 12

Dips 10 10 9

Pec deck 127kg 10 9 8, 100kg 12

CGBP smith m/c 50kg 10 10 9 7

Seated O/H db ex 8kg 10 10 10 10

Skull crushers 10kg 10, 20kg 10 9 8

Cable tricep pushdown 50kg 10, 45kg 9 9, 41kg 7 drop 32kg 6 drop 23kg 4


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Very reasonable I'd say.

I seem to remember reading that you have some relationship with a supplements/medical supplies company. Is this correct ? If so you might be able to help me out as I'm looking for a good quality multi-vit product. If you could PM me some details that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

short session tonight

DL 60kg 10, 100kg 5, 140kg 4, 160kg 3, 170kg 1 left it there, back is a bit stiff from doing rack pulls on monday

bit of ab nonsense


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squats 70kg 10, 90kg 10, 120kg 10 8, 100kg 10

Leg ex 66kg 15, 79kg 15, 93kg 10, 113kg 8, 73kg 15

Walking lunges 7 steps each leg x 6

Laying DB leg curls 18kg 15 15, 22kg 12 12

Standing leg curls 5 plates 6, 4 plates 9

Seated calf raise 30kg 20, 50kg 10 10, 30kg 17

wow knackered


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Seated DB press 12kg 10, 20kg 10 10 10 9

Seated Arnold press 16kg 10 8 6, 14kg 9

DB laterals ss 1st set rotate little finger up, 2nd palm up, 3rd standard palm down 10 10 10, 10 8 8

Rea pec deck 66kg 12, 73kg 12, 79kg 9 7

Cable bent over 9kg 10 10 10

Face pulls 59kg 15 15, 64kg 15

niiiice deep ache, feeling really good


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice session, mate. Are you doing anything different in your diet and routine with regards to the body building comp?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

we are working on a routine change at the moment and will probably start in the next week or so, looks like we will break training down into 4-6 week blocks and emphasize hypertrophy/strength etc within each block. As for diet my only real change so far has been to have a more protein based brekky (lamb chops, eggs etc) and save carbs for post workout, appears to be working nicely, fat levels reducing.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Lamb chops for breakfast!! I need to get on this diet of yours!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I really couldn't face lamb or any other kind of chop for breakfast ..... :surrender: cereal and a banana for me !


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> Squats 70kg 10, 90kg 10, 120kg 10 8, 100kg 10
> 
> Leg ex 66kg 15, 79kg 15, 93kg 10, 113kg 8, 73kg 15
> 
> ...


I hate walking lunges. I feel like I've been prison raped after a few sets, great for glutes and hamstrings though.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I would quite happily eat lamb for breakfast if someone else cooked it for me.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I see everything is still going to plan in here.

Lamb n eggs for brekkie sounds good!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i think breakfast is now my favourite meal of the day


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DL 70kg 10, 100kg 5, 140kg 4, 160kg 3, 170kg 1

Pulldown 45kg 10, 65kg 10, 75kg 10, 80kg 7 + 2, 60kg 10

Seated row m/c 66kg 7, 59kg 10, 43kg 10 10

Laying DB row 18kg 12 12 12 12

Preacher curl m/c single arm 27kg 10, double arm 50kg 10 10 10

Cable curl single 14kg 10 10 10, 18kg 10

not a bad start to the week, hamstring is a bit tight and stopped me from pushing further with DL but no biggy


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Greshie said:


> I really couldn't face lamb or any other kind of chop for breakfast ..... :surrender: cereal and a banana for me !


Greshie you disappoint me, you really can't beat a bit of meat in the morning mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

mark_star said:


> Greshie you disappoint me, you really can't beat a bit of meat in the morning mate


lol I'll take your word for it!

Can do bacon and eggs on occasion though


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Greshie said:


> lol I'll take your word for it!
> 
> Can do bacon and eggs on occasion though


it's a start


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I got asked at work the other day how I could eat roast chicken with mash and veg at 9.30 in the morning. My reply was " with great ease, Food is food ".

I'm looking forward to funny coloured wee. :wink: I will let you know when it arrives.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well I suppose in days gone by the upper classes used to eat all sorts for breakfast including cold meats...

Breakfast like a King, lunch like a prince and dine like a pauper .....................


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

check this out


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

He doesn't explain why having salt is so important for people on a high protein diet ? I will google the question.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> DL 70kg 10, 100kg 5, 140kg 4, 160kg 3, 170kg 1
> 
> Pulldown 45kg 10, 65kg 10, 75kg 10, 80kg 7 + 2, 60kg 10
> 
> ...


That's still a pretty big pull though mate! Certainly nothing to be scoffed at!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Decline BP 50kg 10, 80kg 10 10 10, 70kg 12 12

Inc BP 60kg 10, 70kg 8, 60kg 10, 65kg 8

Dips 10 9 8

Inc DB fly 12kg 12, 18kg 12 10

Cable xover 23kg 10 10 10 10

Tricep pushdown 54kg 10, 69kg 10, 77kg 6, 77kg 6 drop set 3 plates each 5 5 7

Cable tricep pushdown single palm up 18kg 9 9 8 8

good session, chest and triceps feel well worked


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo Marky Mark..."single palm up"? urrrrr...wut? were you trying to stop the tide from coming in perchance? cough...errmm...palm up reference?...durrrrrr...

What do you mean please...I have both my palms facing down when I'm doing tricep pushdowns....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ullo Marky Mark..."single palm up"? urrrrr...wut? were you trying to stop the tide from coming in perchance? cough...errmm...palm up reference?...durrrrrr...
> 
> What do you mean please...I have both my palms facing down when I'm doing tricep pushdowns....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh...oop! I didn't think of that move...I thought you meant palm up as in when you wave at someone? literally palm up and I was racking my brain....errr...cell? trying to think what you meant...sorry Mark....I spoke before I properly engaged my thinking matter.....no change there then...lol....don't tell anyone I asked...ssshhhhh...just between you and I?....cough...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Blimmy Mark, you look good in that video. Not sure about the funny faces though.

I've tried these a few times but they never feel right to me. The muscle attached to the bottom of my thumb cramps up and my grip goes and my wrist hurts ( I am an office boy ). I find it better to use the rope attachment.

Tonight's workout looks very good, its making me want to train even more.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oh...oop! I didn't think of that move...I thought you meant palm up as in when you wave at someone? literally palm up and I was racking my brain....errr...cell? trying to think what you meant...sorry Mark....I spoke before I properly engaged my thinking matter.....no change there then...lol....don't tell anyone I asked...ssshhhhh...just between you and I?....cough...


my lips are sealed, your secret is safe with me h34r:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Blimmy Mark, you look good in that video. Not sure about the funny faces though.
> 
> I've tried these a few times but they never feel right to me. The muscle attached to the bottom of my thumb cramps up and my grip goes and my wrist hurts ( I am an office boy ). I find it better to use the rope attachment.
> 
> Tonight's workout looks very good, its making me want to train even more.


I wish it were me mate, one thing I can do is the funny faces tho


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

just a bit of rack pulling

70kg 8, 110kg 5, 150kg 4, 180kg 3, 190kg 3, 200kg 2, 150kg 10

various ab work, weighted sit ups, hanging leg raises etc


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Just a bit of rack pulling & a casual 200kg double hey? :laugh:

How high is it?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Just a bit of rack pulling & a casual 200kg double hey? :laugh:
> 
> How high is it?


a bit too high really, about knee height, would prefer a couple of inches lower


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've got rack pulls tonight. Looking forward to giving them a bash later. From what I have seen the bar should start just below the knee but I will have to see what I can get with the cage we have. I don't think I will be hitting the kind of numbers you are throwing around.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I've got rack pulls tonight. Looking forward to giving them a bash later. From what I have seen the bar should start just below the knee but I will have to see what I can get with the cage we have. I don't think I will be hitting the kind of numbers you are throwing around.


only just started doing it, really like the short pull and max effort, back feels a bit stiff today


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg ex 59kg 15, 73kg 15, 86kg 12, 100kg 8, 66kg 15 15 13

Walking lunges 6 steps each leg x 6

Leg press 225kg 10, 295kg 10, 355kg 10, 385kg 10, 395kg 6, 400kg 6, 225kg 25

Standing leg curls 5 plates 10 10 10 10

Laying DB leg curls 18kg 12 12 12 12

Seated calf raise 50kg 10 10 10 10

really good session, no squats as partner has dodgy back but I think we made up for it with everything else


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Seated DB press 10kg 12, 18kg 10, 26kg 7 7 6, 20kg 10 9

DB laterals 8kg ss 1st set rotate little finger up, 2nd palm up, 3rd standard palm down 10 10 10, 10 8 8, 8 6 6 it is truly hell

Cable lateral hand front 14kg 7, hand behind back 7, hand nearest m/c 9kg 10

Cable bent over 9kg 10 10 10 10 very slow

Face pulls 50kg 12 12 12 12 slow with hold

Rear pec deck 66kg 10 9 9 8 again slow and hold

good way to finish the week, shoulders really drained and actually beginning to show a bit of shape


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Pulldown 40kg 10, 60kg 10, 75kg 10 10 10, 60kg 15

Seated row m/c 56kg 10 10 10 10

Laying DB row 14kg 12, 22kg 12 12 12

WTY'S 8kg 7 6 6

High cable curl 23kg 12 12 12 8

Rope curl 32kg 10 9 9 9

Cable curl single 14kg 10 10 10


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Some good sets there mark. Keep them weights soaring my man!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo marky mark....a few little rack pulls hey? Humph.....snicker.....BIG rack pulls....lol....you beastie!

I liked that vid of the rear delts. I do them in my workouts but I didn't know about the T W Y thing so gonna incorporate that myself. Great! I love new ideas. Hope the week is being good to ya....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ullo marky mark....a few little rack pulls hey? Humph.....snicker.....BIG rack pulls....lol....you beastie!
> 
> I liked that vid of the rear delts. I do them in my workouts but I didn't know about the T W Y thing so gonna incorporate that myself. Great! I love new ideas. Hope the week is being good to ya....


4.13am you should be in bed asleep. 1st time for the T W Y, blimey very hard but well worth giving it a crack


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Decline BP bar 10, 50kg 12, 80kg 10 10 10 10, 60kg 12

Inc BP 50kg 10, 60kg 10 10 10 10, 50kg 10

Dips 10 8 8 8

Inc DB fly 12kg 12, 18kg 12 10

Cable xover 23kg 10 10 10 8

Tricep rope pushdown 54kg 10 10 10 10

Cable tricep pushdown single palm up 18kg 10 10 9 8


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

And here it is!

I'll have a cruise around while I'm here


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Dead lift 70kg 6, 110kg 5, 140kg 3, 160kg 3, 170kg 1

Rack pulls 120kg 3, 160kg 3, 180kg 3, 190kg 1 that was it, back just a bit too knackered to take it any further

various ab work, weighted sit ups, hanging leg raises etc


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good session there, Mark:thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg ex 59kg 15, 73kg 15, 86kg 15, 100kg 12, 113kg 8 8, 66kg 15 15

Walking lunges 6 steps each leg x 6

Laying DB leg curls 22kg 12 12 12 12

Leg press 215kg 10, 255kg 10, 295kg 10, 345kg 10, 385kg 10, 405kg 10

Standing leg curls 5 plates 10 10 10 10

Seated calf raise 40kg 15 15 13 12

excellent session, feel really well worked


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Strong legs as always mark!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Great legs session there. There's so much more you can lift on an incline leg press than a seated one I have to use:thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Great legs session there. There's so much more you can lift on an incline leg press than a seated one I have to use:thumbup1:


thanks, i know, makes a massive difference


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice session mate .... Kudos


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Mili press 40kg 10 10 10

Seated shoulder press m/c 60kg 10, 80kg 8 8 8

Plate laterals 10kg 12 12 12 12

Cable lateral hand front 14kg 8 8 8 10 1st 3 sets very slow negative

DB laterals 8kg ss 1st set rotate little finger up, 2nd palm up, 3rd standard palm down 10 8 8, 8 8 7

Rear pec deck 73kg 10 10 9 8 again slow and hold

W's 8kg 12 12 12 12

Seated bent over rear DB 10kg 12 12 12 12

I feel great, beginning to see some proper shape on my shoulders


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Boulders son..... Boulders


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Pulldown 30kg 10, 45kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 8 8 8

Pulldown close grip 80kg 7 7 7

Seated row 70kg 8 8, 50kg 12 12

Pull ups 8 8 8

EZ curl 10 10 10

High cable curl 23kg 12 12 12 12

Cable curl single 14kg 12 12 12 12


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Excellent workout here, Mark:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo marky mark....just swooshing thru like the ninja in the night.....wooooooooooooosssshhhhhh.....some nice workouts there as per norm, whoever he is......cough....Norm? Cough....see what I did there? Ahem... 

Do you really do 6 walking lunges? That seems a small number to do..or do you use really heavy weights? I must admit, I can't do many when I'm carrying a big weight...well, a big weight for me anyhow, but on body weight only tend to do quite a few...

Not criticising by the way, just being interested...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ullo marky mark....just swooshing thru like the ninja in the night.....wooooooooooooosssshhhhhh.....some nice workouts there as per norm, whoever he is......cough....Norm? Cough....see what I did there? Ahem...
> 
> Do you really do 6 walking lunges? That seems a small number to do..or do you use really heavy weights? I must admit, I can't do many when I'm carrying a big weight...well, a big weight for me anyhow, but on body weight only tend to do quite a few...
> 
> Not criticising by the way, just being interested...


it's all we can fit in the space, so it's a quick turn around and come back again, plus of course we're only men and not a hardcore ninja like yourself

in our defense tho, we don't wear bed socks :001_tt2:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Speak for yourself :lol:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Decline BP 50kg 10, 70kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 9 7, 80kg 8

Inc DB 26kg 10 10 10 11

Pec deck 127kg 10 10 7, 113kg 10

Cable xover 23kg 10 10 10 10

Tricep pushdown straight bar 64kg 10, 73kg 10, 82kg 8 7, 59kg 10

Cable tricep pushdown single palm up 18kg 8 8 8, drop set 18kg 7 14kg 6 9kg 7

excellent session triceps really pumped, just feeling generally good


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice one, Mark:thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Nice one, Mark:thumbup1:


thank you Mr Laurieloz


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Dead lift

60kg 8, 100kg 8, 140kg 4, 160kg 2, 170kg 1, 180kg 1 after the problems I've had with form recently things went really well tonight. Was going to push another 5kg but training partner pulled his back so left things there for this week.

I'm happy 1st time I've done 180 for a few weeks and it was much easier than last time :thumb:

various ab work, weighted sit ups, hanging leg raises etc


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Great work on your achievement, Mark. Shame about your training partner, you maybe could have gone even further. :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Great work on your achievement, Mark. Shame about your training partner, you maybe could have gone even further. :thumb:


I could have done a bit more tonight but didn't think I should with him in such obvious pain. I'll be good for next week and should push on again now


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice pullin mate. Seems like you're always making steady progress!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Nice pullin mate. Seems like you're always making steady progress!


thanks Rick, nice to see you back, hope you had a good break


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks mate, I did.

That's the secret mate, consistent gains no matter how small add up & make a big difference!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg ex 52kg 15, 66kg 12, 79kg 12, 93kg 10, 107kg 10, 66kg 20

Standing leg curls 5 plates 10 10 10 10

Seated leg curl 66kg 9 8 8

Leg press 305kg 10, 355kg 10, 385kg 10, 415kg 10, 435kg 7

Standing calf raise smith m/c 60kg 10, 70kg 10, 80kg 10 10

Leg ex 66kg 17 16

nice, felt really strong, legs really not that tired. Was a bit disappointed that I didn't get to squat though, too many others hogging the racks


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Stop having such strong legs! Not fair on us weaklings!

Good session though, I'm only jealous haha


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Stop having such strong legs! Not fair on us weaklings!
> 
> Good session though, I'm only jealous haha


cheers Shaun, I think I'm on a roll


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Impressive, Mark. Very impressive! :thumbup1:


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

It's frustrating when people hog the racks but it seems like you made the most out of the situation!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Seated shoulder press m/c 30kg 10, 60kg 10, 80kg 10 10 7, 66kg 15

Plate laterals 10kg 10 10 10 10

Rear pec deck 73kg 10, 79kg 10, 86kg 8 7

WTY's 6kg 8 7 7

Cable lateral 14kg 10 10 10

Seated Cable lateral 14kg 10 8 8

seem to have had a little jump in strength this week, long may it continue


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good work on your progress Mark:thumbup1:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello mate, workouts looking strong, how long till your comp now?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> Hello mate, workouts looking strong, how long till your comp now?


it's not until next June mate, so lots of time to go


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Pulldown 45kg 10, 60kg 10, 75kg 10, 85kg 7

Pulldown to chest 50kg 10, 65kg 10 10, 75kg 10

Pulldown close grip 60kg 10 10, 50kg 10 10

Seated row 92kg 12 12 12 10

Seated cable pulldown 14kg 10 10 10 10

Preacher curl m/c 41kg 10, 50kg 10 54kg 10 8

High cable curl 23kg 10, 27kg 10 8 7


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Great vid Mark. Good form there:thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks Loz, all about the squeeze


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You can keep your "squeeze" to yourself mate


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> You can keep your "squeeze" to yourself mate


oh go on, you know you want it too


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> oh go on, you know you want it too


Maybe a little.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oi! stop squeezing each other! and....and...if you're squeezing? then so am.....oh wait! :laugh: :laugh:

Hey Marky mark....phwoarrrr dude...those trappy things, bulging out when you do that squeeeeze....very impressive (urr..not being pervy by the way....I just like watching the way muscles work when they get worked, fascinating...cough...well, I think so anyway)....noice one mister.....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oi! stop squeezing each other! and....and...if you're squeezing? then so am.....oh wait! :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Hey Marky mark....phwoarrrr dude...those trappy things, bulging out when you do that squeeeeze....very impressive (urr..not being pervy by the way....I just like watching the way muscles work when they get worked, fascinating...cough...well, I think so anyway)....noice one mister.....


thankyou young lady. oh we love trappy things. You could always join in for a squeeze too you know, you'll be more than welcome


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

mark_star said:


> thankyou young lady. oh we love trappy things. You could always join in for a squeeze too you know, you'll be more than welcome


 :blink: :blink: good lawwwd! why I oughtta.........

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Decline BP 60kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 10 10 9

Flat BP 70kg 10 10 8 8 (2 sec stop on chest)

Cable xover 23kg 10 10 8 8

Dips 8 8 8

CGBP 50kg 10, 60kg 7 7

Tricep pushdown straight bar 59kg 10, 68kg 10, 82kg 6 5, 68kg 10

Cable tricep pushdown single palm up 14kg 10 10 10 10

very good session again, lots more squeezin'


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks good mate. What's the reasoning for the pause? Weak part of the lift for you? Or just taking momentum out?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Looks good mate. What's the reasoning for the pause? Weak part of the lift for you? Or just taking momentum out?


taking out momentum and getting a strong press from the bottom, so actually a bit of both


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> taking out momentum and getting a strong press from the bottom, so actually a bit of both


Sounds good. I like the pause pressing too althoug I haven't done it in a while.

I may be copying soon enough if I remember!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Todays offerings


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Dead lift

60kg 6, 100kg 5, 140kg 4, 160kg 2, 170kg 1, 180kg 1

various ab work, weighted sit ups, hanging leg raises etc


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

mark_star said:


> Dead lift
> 
> 60kg 6, 100kg 5, 140kg 4, 160kg 2, 170kg 1, 180kg 1
> 
> various ab work, weighted sit ups, hanging leg raises etc


blimey, you big ole chatterbox! shurrup! giving me headache.....:laugh: hey Mark..massive deads...bet your back is aching a bit......eeeooouuufffff....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> blimey, you big ole chatterbox! shurrup! giving me headache.....:laugh: hey Mark..massive deads...bet your back is aching a bit......eeeooouuufffff....


you bet ya it does. HaHa i'm always being told to be quiet


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg ex 59kg 15, 73kg 15, 86kg 15, 100kg 12, 113kg 8, 66kg 15 14

Walking lunges 10kg DB 6 x 6

Leg press 275kg 10, 345kg 10, 385kg 10, 425kg 7

Laying leg curls 18kg 10 10

Standing leg curls 4 plates 10 10 10

Seated calf raise m/c 40kg 15 15 12 12

I am soooo knackered, last couple of exercises were such hard work and walking back just got slower and slower

best watched with the sound turned down, I'm just too bloody noisy, huffing and puffing


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> blimey, you big ole chatterbox! shurrup! giving me headache.....:laugh: hey Mark..massive deads...bet your back is aching a bit......eeeooouuufffff....


oh and by the way, that's enough of your lip :tongue:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hee hee...puff the magic dragooooon lived by the seaaaaaaaaaaa....you were doing a bit of huffing and puffing there, but better out than in, I make a right racket when I'm looking my deads, a bit of a rarrrrggghhhhh escaping out, hee hee.....

I think you were letting your leggies come down a bit quick there, how bout holding it for about 5 mins before lowering? :innocent: :sneaky2: :laugh: teasing .....teasing......I bet you loved driving home after that hey? Hee hee.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

mark_star said:


> oh and by the way, that's enough of your lip :tongue:


 mg: but......but....I.....I..... :whistling: :laugh:

U still lurrrrrrv me right? I mean.....err.....right?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hee hee...puff the magic dragooooon lived by the seaaaaaaaaaaa....you were doing a bit of huffing and puffing there, but better out than in, I make a right racket when I'm looking my deads, a bit of a rarrrrggghhhhh escaping out, hee hee.....
> 
> I think you were letting your leggies come down a bit quick there, how bout holding it for about 5 mins before lowering? :innocent: :sneaky2: :laugh: teasing .....teasing......I bet you loved driving home after that hey? Hee hee.....


right point one, I'd love to hear you making a racket :whistling:

point two, I will concede, slightly fast but in my defense it was the final set

point 3, even worse, I walked and boy was it slow

ah yes, how could I not still luv ya :drool:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

mark_star said:


> right point one, I'd love to hear you making a racket :whistling:
> 
> point two, I will concede, slightly fast but in my defense it was the final set
> 
> ...


Omgigawwwwd! You walked after that?.........on your actual legs? Upright? :lol: I suspect a slight case of doms by the morning and a somewhat strange rolly out of bed thing going on without trying to bend your legs....heehee....

Gunit Marky Mark...sleep well..


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Omgigawwwwd! You walked after that?.........on your actual legs? Upright? :lol: I suspect a slight case of doms by the morning and a somewhat strange rolly out of bed thing going on without trying to bend your legs....heehee....
> 
> Gunit Marky Mark...sleep well..


let's say, it was an interesting walk

gnite Flubs, bring on the cramps


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Very nice work mate. Love the videos!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Seated DB press 12kg 10, 18kg 10, 26kg 10 10 7, 20kg 10 8

Upright rows smith m/c 40kg 7, 30kg 10 10 10, 20kg 10

DB laterals 10kg 10 10 10 10

Cable bent over 9kg 10 10 10 10

Seated Cable lateral 9kg 10 10 10 10

Rear pec deck 79kg 10 10 9

that's it for the week, shoulders were burning, feel like I have nothing left to give, roll on Monday
















oh dear twisting my body a bit too much here


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Your vids are excellent, Mark. Have you got your own camera crew and soundman there?

Only joking, it's a great addition to your journal:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend to ya....and yes, now you have your own film crew, I guess we should all be bowing before we leave your journal? :laugh::laugh:

Please send me your autograph so I can sell it later....hurrr hurrr.....

Only teasing......have a good un...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Your vids are excellent, Mark. Have you got your own camera crew and soundman there?
> 
> Only joking, it's a great addition to your journal:thumbup1:


thanks Loz, they've been fun but I think the lighting man needs a good talking to.



Flubs said:


> Happy weekend to ya....and yes, now you have your own film crew, I guess we should all be bowing before we leave your journal? :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Please send me your autograph so I can sell it later....hurrr hurrr.....
> 
> Only teasing......have a good un...


the weekend is here woohoo. Any more cheek and it's the casting couch for you, you've been warned :nono:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Rack pulls 60kg 6, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 170kg 3, 190kg 2, 200kg 2, 210kg 1 (PB), 140kg 10

Pulldown 45kg 10, 60kg 10, 75kg 10, 65kg 11 11

Seated row m/c 52kg 10 10 10 10, 41kg 10 super slow

Pulldown to chest 55kg 10 10 10 10

Preacher curl m/c 41kg 10, 50kg 10 54kg 10

High cable curl 27kg 10 10, 23kg 10 8, 18kg 8

Single arm cable 14kg 10 10 10


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Well done, Mark. Excellent stuff:thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flat BP 60kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 8 7 5, 70kg 10

Decline BP 60kg 10, 90kg 5 3, 60kg 12 10

Incline DB press 20kg 12 12 12 12

Cable xover 23kg 12, 27kg 10 8, 23kg 10

Dips 10 10 8

Tricep pushdown straight bar 64kg 10, 73kg 10, 86kg 8, 68kg 8 8 7

Rope extension 36kg 8 8 7 7

Cable tricep pushdown single 18kg 10 8, 14kg 10 10

brilliant session, chest and triceps feel great, really pumped and very well worked. I'm on a high


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Excellent work mate:thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

nice numbers.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> nice numbers.


thanks Andy


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg ex 45kg 15, 59kg 15, 73kg 15, 86kg 15, 100kg 12, 113kg 8 8 7 8, 73kg 10, 59kg 11

Walking lunges 6 x 6

Smith squats ATG 40kg 10 10 10 7 stop at bottom

Leg press 215kg 10, 255kg 10, 295kg 10

Laying leg curls 22kg 12 12 12

Standing leg curls 4 plates 10 9 9

Smith calf raise 50kg 15 12 11 10

oh my, I am sooo knackered, completely drained but that was immense


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Terrific legs sesh, Mark. No wonder you're knackered! :thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Terrific legs sesh, Mark. No wonder you're knackered! :thumbup1:


i slept very well and didn't want to get up this morning. I think I'm going to eat all day


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mark_star said:


> i slept very well and didn't want to get up this morning. I think I'm going to eat all day


Enjoy your magnificent feast, sire!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Enjoy your magnificent feast, sire!


haha, food, give me food


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Well done on the legs mate! Keep that 5hit up!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Seated mili press m/c 30kg 12 10, 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 10, 80kg 10 7

Hanging press 40kg 10 10 10 10

Upright rows BB 40kg 10 10 10 10

Cable laterals 18kg 7, 14kg 8 7 7

Cable bent over 9kg 10 10 10 10

WTY's 6kg 7 6 6 6

Rear pec deck 73kg 10 10 10

what a week, immensely hard work but feels great, really feel like I'm progressing


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Impressive work, Mark:thumb:


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Impressive Mark!

Just reading this gives us a good idea of how you train (I know we see them now with the videos) but I can just imagine you squeezing away.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Mark, glad to see all's going well mate, are you still planing to do the BB comp? As you're looking trim in your vids!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mark I'm sorry I havent kept up to date with things, its been a busy few weeks but I fully intend to catch up.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Who's that trim looking fella in those videos ???

Looking very good mate.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo Marky Mark...just swooshing thru...you know, like the ninja that I am....hope you are having a good week...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Hi Mark, glad to see all's going well mate, are you still planing to do the BB comp? As you're looking trim in your vids!


hello mate, nice to see you, it's all going well thanks, we are still planning to be there come june. Wouldn't go so far as to say trim, not yet anyway


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Who's that trim looking fella in those videos ???
> 
> Looking very good mate.


very nice of you to say so young man, as stated already, don't see myself as trim just yet, but I am working on it


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ullo Marky Mark...just swooshing thru...you know, like the ninja that I am....hope you are having a good week...


hello my lubberly, I'd be lying if I said it has been good, strong winds and trains just don't seem to mix, ho hum can't be helped, back to training tonight so all in the world will be just cushtie


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Decline BP 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 10 10 7, 60kg 10

Incline BP 50kg 10, 70kg 10 8, 50kg 10

Flat BP 60kg 10 10 7, 50kg 10

Pec deck 100kg 10 12 12 12

Dips 5 5 5

CGBP 50kg 10 7 9 9

Tricep pushdown straight bar 54kg 10 10 8, drop set 2 plates each time

lots of stopping the bar on the chest, really hard work, triceps just didn't want to do much at the end


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Triceps said "Enough! No more pushing for us today!"

Good workout:thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Triceps said "Enough! No more pushing for us today!"
> 
> Good workout:thumbup1:


yes they did and unfortunately I had to listen


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been doing a lot of pin press in the hope that when I get back on the bench the lower part of my lift will have improved. I use the smith machine and set the pins just above my chest. As I train alone using the smith means I can go to failure safely, but like you my poor triceps take a beating.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Rack pulls 70kg 6, 110kg 6, 140kg 6, 170kg 6, 190kg 3, 200kg 2, 210kg 1, 220kg 1 (PB), 140kg 10

Pulldown 45kg 10, 60kg 10, 75kg 10 10 10, 60kg 10

Seated single arm row cable 73kg 10 10 10

Straight arm Pulldown 50kg 10 10 10

High cable curl 23kg 15 12 10

Single arm cable 18kg 7, 14kg 10 10

wasn't expecting too much tonight, felt a bit below par today but what do you know, it all went really well. Rack pulls were great, even the 220, they pulled huge tension into lats and pecs but still went up without my eyes bursting.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Scrolling along my little Samsung....those rack pulls never stop! mg:

Great effort as always Mark:thumbup1:


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

There's nothing better than pulling a PB out when you're not really feeling 100%!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice PB mark! Always a good mood setter to hit a new one!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg ex 45kg 15, 59kg 15, 73kg 15, 86kg 15, 100kg 12, 113kg 8 8 8 8, 66kg 15, single leg 45kg 8

Walking lunges 6 x 6

Squats 70kg 10 10 10

Smith squats ATG 40kg 10 10, 70kg 7, 40kg 10

Laying leg curls 22kg 12 12 12

Standing leg curls 4 plates 10 10 10

still a bit below par, slightly snotty but don't think it will get any worse. Very hard going tonight, although I did a bit more than I expected I would be able to do


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

I feel for you mate. Nothing wise than squatting when you can't catch your breath due to a cold.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Good work Mark, power through!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Seated DB press 12kg 10, 18kg 10, 24kg 10 10 10 8, 18kg 10

Hanging press 40kg 10 10 10, 50kg 7

Upright rows BB 40kg 10 10, 45kg 8 8

Cable laterals 18kg 6, 14kg 10 10 10

Face pulls 50kg 12, 64kg 10 10 10

Cable bent over 9kg 12 12 11 10

good finish to the week, that little cold is done and dusted, back on track


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good to hear the cold has gone...happy weekend to ya mister...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Good to hear the cold has gone...happy weekend to ya mister...


thankya luscious, good to see ya


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking very organised in here big fella!!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Looking very organised in here big fella!!


I'm a man with a plan, mate


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> I'm a man with a plan, mate


Impressive me old fruit


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Dead lift 60kg 6, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 160kg 3 3 3 3 3 3 2 wow back on fire

Pulldown 10, 8, 10, 10 didn't record weights

Seated row 52kg 12 10 10 10

High cable curl 23kg 12 10, 18kg 10 10

Preacher curl m/c 32kg 10 10 10 10

well that was hard work, deads had us well and truly done in


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Hope you've not got any deliveries coming tomorrow, after Amal those dead's! Lol

Great work, bud!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Amal??? All!!! Lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Amal??? All!!! Lol


aaaannnnddd I can confirm tomorrow is main delivery day

just sitting here thinking how knackered I feel


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow! Those deadlift reps just keep on going. Well done! :thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Wow! Those deadlift reps just keep on going. Well done! :thumbup1:


cheers Loz, we thought we'd try something a bit different, along the lines of power building


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mark_star said:


> cheers Loz, we thought we'd try something a bit different, along the lines of power building


Always good to try something different.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Love the deadlift work mate.

Looks fun yet horrible!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Love the deadlift work mate.
> 
> Looks fun yet horrible!


oh man i ache today, but love it


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good deadlifting mark! Nice to see some proper numbers


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Incline DB press 16kg 10, 26kg 10, 30kg 12 12 10 9, 26kg 10

Flat BP 80kg 6 5 5 6 5

Pec deck 113kg 10, 120kg 10, 134kg 8 8

Cable xover high 23kg 10 10

Cable xover low 18kg 10 10

Tricep pushdown straight bar 54kg 10, 77kg 10, 82kg 8 8

Tricep rope extension 40kg 12, 50kg 10 10

Single arm hand pronated 14kg 10 10 10

bloody great, really enjoyed that, could hardly straighten my arms at the end


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Great stuff:thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Rack pulls 60kg 6, 110kg 6, 160kg 6, 190kg 4, 210kg 2, 220kg 1, 160kg 10

was hoping to get a double at 220 but as the bar came down I just couldn't stop it, have to wait until next week

various ab work


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

A double with 220 would be great!

I must admit I have never held that amount if weight!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> A double with 220 would be great!
> 
> I must admit I have never held that amount if weight!


i'd love to get it Rick, it will be either next week or the week after


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Definitely a goal for before December?

Next time my friend!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good luck with it Mark:thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

little bit different tonight, oh my sooo tired

Leg ex 50kg 15, 73kg 15, 93kg 15

Leg press 215kg 10, 255kg 10, 305kg 10, 335kg 10, 365kg 10, 395kg 10, 425kg 10, 450kg 4 4 4 (PB)

Standing leg curls 5 plates 10 10 10 10

Seated calf raise 40kg 15 15 15 15

this week has been extremely hard, I feel completely drained


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm not surprised Mark.

That's some great sessions. About tine you had a rest:thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

BNP smith 20kg 10, 30kg 10, 40kg 10, 50kg 6 6 6 6 5, 40kg 9 10

Push press 40kg 10, 50kg 7 8 7 7

DB laterals 10kg 10 10 10 10

Rear pec deck 79kg 10 11 10 9

Face pulls 50kg 12, 59kg 10 10

Cable bent over 14kg 7, 9kg 10

BB shrug 70kg 12, 90kg 10 8 straps 12 12

very good, best weeks training for some time


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Still working hard I see. How's the contest prep going ?

As said above a de-load week might do you the world of good if your feeling worn out. I wouldn't have a break just lower the intensity.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

When you know you're doing a 'best week', it's providing gains.

Well done, Mark:thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Still working hard I see. How's the contest prep going ?
> 
> As said above a de-load week might do you the world of good if your feeling worn out. I wouldn't have a break just lower the intensity.


hello young man, where have you been hiding, hope you're well.

Things are going great, we seem to be pushing harder all the time and although I am tired, things are improving nicely, will be a little while before I deload, possibly xmas


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> hello young man, where have you been hiding, hope you're well.
> 
> Things are going great, we seem to be pushing harder all the time and although I am tired, things are improving nicely, will be a little while before I deload, possibly xmas


I've been training hard and eating like a hungry pig but I haven't been posting a lot. Me and my son are learning to play guitar and I'm spending most of my free time doing that.

If you are training well and making progress then keep going, don't want your run of form to be interupted. I plan on training like a mad mad until december 23rd and then taking it easy until I go back to work in january. There's plenty of protein in quality street isn't there ??


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I've been training hard and eating like a hungry pig but I haven't been posting a lot. Me and my son are learning to play guitar and I'm spending most of my free time doing that.
> 
> If you are training well and making progress then keep going, don't want your run of form to be interupted. I plan on training like a mad mad until december 23rd and then taking it easy until I go back to work in january. There's plenty of protein in quality street isn't there ??


no no no, you want heroes


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Dead lift 60kg 8, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 160kg 10 sets of 3

Pulldown 60kg 12, 10, 10, 10

Seated row 52kg 12 10, 45kg 10 10

High cable curl 23kg 12, 27kg 10 10 10 10

Cable curl straight bar 45kg 10 10 10 9

what a lot of fun we're having, bloody hard but fun


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Fun?! You sado-masochist, you!

Well done Mark:thumb:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ha-ha that's our mark.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

10 SETS OF 3...ARE YOU TOTALY MAD ????

Good work Mark. I know it couldn't have been enjoyable.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> 10 SETS OF 3...ARE YOU TOTALY MAD ????
> 
> Good work Mark. I know it couldn't have been enjoyable.


yep I think I am, will add another 5kg next week and see how I do with that. The last 2 or 3 sets certainly go beyond enjoyable


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Got to love low rep deadlifts! Keep up the good work


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Love the 10x3, love it! That's some proper work!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flat BP 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 9 7 5, 80kg 7, 70kg 7

Incline press 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 80kg 3, 70kg 7 6

Pec deck 113kg 10, 134kg 10 10 10

CGBP ez bar 30kg 12, 40kg 10 10 10

Tricep pushdown m/c 59kg 10 10 10 10

Tricep pushdown straight bar 69kg 10 10 10, 54kg 10

I'm pooped


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Rack pulls 70kg 6, 120kg 6, 160kg 6, 190kg 4, 210kg 3, 220kg 2, 230kg 1, 160kg 12

yeah double at 220 and a new PB of 230

various ab work


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

well done on the PB ! :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Greshie said:


> well done on the PB ! :thumb:


thanks Greshie, I'm feeling very smug


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice PB Mark. Are you doing rack pulls and deadlifts in the same week ? I do one or the other but I dont think I could do both.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Nice PB Mark. Are you doing rack pulls and deadlifts in the same week ? I do one or the other but I dont think I could do both.


I'm doing both at the moment mate, don't know how long that will continue for though, i am def pushing my ability to recover a bit there


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Great PB there Mark.

Back looks good too! :thumbup1:


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> View attachment 140197


So this is the back that pulls 230!

Almost weekly progression!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> So this is the back that pulls 230!
> 
> Almost weekly progression!


yep I'm surprised at the progression I've had lately, let's see how long it continues


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

a bit weak and wobbly, so cut things a little short

Seated leg curl 44kg 10 10

Leg ex 44kg 15, 59kg 15, 77kg 15

Leg press 225kg 10, 275kg 10, 325kg 10, 365kg 10, 415kg 10, 285kg 10

Standing leg curls 4 plates 10 10

Seated calf raise 40kg 15 15 12 10

that was it, done


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good leg session Mark! Backs looking good too


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Weak and wobbly would explain the poor showing on the leg press. 415kg, you need to start putting the effort in. :tongue:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Weak and wobbly would explain the poor showing on the leg press. 415kg, you need to start putting the effort in. :tongue:


 :tongue: back at ya


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Bit late here, but super leg work.

Those presses must hurt! :thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Bit late here, but super leg work.
> 
> Those presses must hurt! :thumbup1:


they certainly do, eye popping


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mark_star said:


> they certainly do, eye popping


Ha. My legs feel like jelly too after my repping.

Hope you've had a good day mate.

It's been a goid night on the 45+ thread Mark, if you're interested...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

training partner has just started on pro-hormones and is getting huge back pumps, so changed from 10 sets to some heavy singles

Dead lift 60kg 8, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 160kg 3 3, 180kg 1, 190kg 1 (PB), 195kg fail

Pulldown close grip 10, 10, 10

Pulldown wide grip 10, 10, 10

Seated row 45kg 10 10 10 10

Preacher curl m/c 36kg 13, 41kg 12, 45kg 10, 51kg 10

High cable curl 23kg 12, 27kg 10 8 7, 23kg 8

ss

EZ bar +10kg 10 10 10 9 7

all went very well, felt stronger than expected


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Great stuff, Mark. Deads should reach the 200 next time?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Great stuff, Mark. Deads should reach the 200 next time?


planning that for the time after, 195 next time will be doable, if I get 200 then great but time after will also be great


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Great work mate. Great PB!

Do you think all the rack pulls have helped?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Great work mate. Great PB!
> 
> Do you think all the rack pulls have helped?


thanks

definitely Rick, the lockout was much easier than it used to be


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Incline press 40kg 10, 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 80kg 9 7 7, 60kg 10

Flat BP 60kg 10, 80kg 9 9 7, 60kg 10 10

Pec deck 134kg 10 10 10 7

Dips 6 6 6

Tricep pushdown straight bar 10 10 10

Laying DB Tricep ex 12kg 10, 10kg 10 8 8

Tricep pushdown rope 10 10 10


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice work Mark:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I missed the PB. Bum! Better late than never? Well done Marky Mark....if your gonna do a PB,may as well make it great one hey? Wahaaaaaayyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..... :bounce:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I missed the PB. Bum! Better late than never? Well done Marky Mark....if your gonna do a PB,may as well make it great one hey? Wahaaaaaayyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..... :bounce:


you betcha, we just luvum. Come back soon Flubs


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Rack pulls 60kg 6, 110kg 6, 150kg 6, 180kg 4, 200kg 4, 210kg 3, 220kg 2

used a different rack tonight, slightly lower start position 230 not an option tonight but no worry

various ab work


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good rack pulls Mark. I'm sure 200 from the floor wont be a problem


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg ex 59kg 15, 73kg 15, 86kg 15, 100kg 12, 113kg 10 10 10

Lunges 6 sets of 5 each leg

Smith squat 40kg 10 10 10

Laying leg curl DB 24kg 12 10 10

Standing leg curls 4 plates 10 10 10

Leg press 195kg 10, 245kg 10, 285kg 10

Calf press (leg press m/c) 245kg 8 8

Seated calf raise 40kg 12 12

holy cow, I surrender :surrender:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Some fantastic weights there mate, a 200kg deadlift would be an amazing PR!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Some fantastic weights there mate, a 200kg deadlift would be an amazing PR!


it's been the one I'm after for quite some time, will be great to get it


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Seated shoulder press m/c 30kg 10, 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 10, 90kg 10 7, 70kg 12

Push press 40kg 10, 50kg 10, 60kg 4, 50kg 6 8

Upright row 40kg 10 10 10

Cable laterals 14kg 10 8

Face pulls 59kg 14, 50kg 13, 59kg 10

Giant sets of DB laterals 8kg, 1st set turn little finger up, 2nd set thumb up, 3rd set palm down 8 reps of each, 3 sets

DB bent over 8kg 12 10

excellent, energy really dipped at the end but a huge burn and nicely pumped


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

You must have shoulders like bowling balls, Mark!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Damn you with your good shoulders lol. Feel embarrassed by my workout after seeing yours lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> You must have shoulders like bowling balls, Mark!


they are getting better, but not there yet mate


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Damn you with your good shoulders lol. Feel embarrassed by my workout after seeing yours lol


nothing wrong with your workouts Shaun, you're doing great


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg ex 45kg 15, 59kg 15, 73kg 15, 86kg 15, 100kg 12, 52kg 15 (2sec hold on all)

Leg press 175kg 10, 255kg 10, 305kg 10, 345kg 10, 375kg 10, 405kg 10, 435kg 8, 455kg 10 (PB)

Seated leg curl m/c 64kg 10 10 10

Standing leg curls 4 plates 8 8

Seated Calf raise 20kg 10 10 10

nice, could have taken leg press further I reckon, oh well next time


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Incline DB press 16kg 10, 22kg 10, 30kg 12 12 10

Flat BP 80kg 9, 90kg 5, 80kg 7 7

Pec deck 134kg 10 10 10 10

Cable xover 27kg 10 10 10

Tricep pushdown straight bar 59kg 10, 73kg 10, 82kg 7, 73kg 8, 59kg 12

Laying DB Tricep ex 10kg 10 8 8 8

very good, chest and triceps well worked


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Pretty solid workout there mate!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Dead lift 60kg 8, 100kg 6, 165kg 7 sets of 3, 1 x 4

Pulldown wide grip 10, 10, 10, 10

Pulldown neutral grip 10 10 10 10

Seated row 49kg 10 10 10 10

Preacher curl m/c 41kg 10, 45kg 10, 51kg 10, 55kg 10, 41kg 10 10

High cable curl 27kg 10 10 10, 23kg 10

nice deads, 1 or 2 sets a bit harder than they should have been but very pleased


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Loving them deads mate!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Loving them deads mate!


me too Shaun, thanks


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

BNP smith m/c 20kg 10, 30kg 10, 50kg 8 8 8, 40kg 10, 30kg 12

Push press 50kg 9 8 7, 40kg 12

Upright row 40kg 10 10 10 10

Seated plate laterals 10kg 8 8 8 8

Cable bent over lat 9kg 10 10 10 10 very slow, hold on extension, feel the pain

Face pulls 50kg 15, 59kg 12, 50kg 15 15

Cable laterals 9kg 8 8 again very slow hold on extension, 6 sec negative

extremely tired now, all felt like hard work but very good


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Your shoulder workouts always amaze me. Yet another good workout!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Your shoulder workouts always amaze me. Yet another good workout!


cheers Rick, I was saying just the same to Logonator yesterday, his are friggin awesome


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Some very nice workout's recently Mark. It's got me in the mood for a good old shoulder blast tonight.

How's the comp planning going ?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Some very nice workout's recently Mark. It's got me in the mood for a good old shoulder blast tonight.
> 
> How's the comp planning going ?


good man get in there. Everything is on track still, training is really hard, weight is still increasing and BF coming down slowly. We just keep pushing hard and come Feb diet will begin to be modified. A few more PB's in the next 2 or 3 months will be good see, especially on the big lifts


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Everything under control then.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Everything under control then.


let's hope I'm not delusional


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg ex 52kg 15, 66kg 15, 79kg 15, 96kg 15, 113kg 10 10 10

Walking lunges 6 sets of 5 slight hold at bottom

Leg press 275kg 10, 355kg 10, 395kg 10, 435kg 8, 465kg 4 PB on weight but not great reps

Seated leg curl m/c 59kg 10, 66kg 10, 73kg 10

Standing leg curls 5 plates 10 10 8

Smith m/c calf raises 60kg 10, 80kg 10 10

Seated Calf raise 40kg 10 8

wow hard, hard work, very shaky, feeling just a little sicky

good way to start the week


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Looking great there Mark.

Legs must be in good shape with that routine:thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Looking great there Mark.
> 
> Legs must be in good shape with that routine:thumbup1:


Loz I can honestly say, I'm really not happy with them at all, just not the shape or size that I want. I do feel reasonably strong but I want more, MORE I tell you


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mark_star said:


> Loz I can honestly say, I'm really not happy with them at all, just not the shape or size that I want. I do feel reasonably strong but I want more, MORE I tell you


Never stop mate. If MORE is what, MORE is what you shall get


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Never stop mate. If MORE is what, MORE is what you shall get


that's exactly what I'll do, get me MORE


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Your leg extension weights are very precise mate. Is it a plate loaded one?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Big_Z said:


> Your leg extension weights are very precise mate. Is it a plate loaded one?


It looks very much like Mark's machine stack equipment are similar to those at my gym too.

Weights like 54, 61, 79kg etc.

What I do now to make my journal neater is insert a 1.25 or 2.5kg disc inbetween the pin and the stack of weights to round it up to the next 5kg.

Just an idea I came up with last week!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Great session mate, how's the strength feeling with the reduced cal's? You seem to still be getting plenty of PR's.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Your leg extension weights are very precise mate. Is it a plate loaded one?


yes it is, i know odd looking weights


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Great session mate, how's the strength feeling with the reduced cal's? You seem to still be getting plenty of PR's.


hello mate, I seem to be having no problems at all as far as strength is concerned, as you mentioned PR's are coming. It would suggest cals are only slightly low and my body can utilise some of the old blubber to keep me going


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> hello mate, I seem to be having no problems at all as far as strength is concerned, as you mentioned PR's are coming. It would suggest cals are only slightly low and my body can utilise some of the old blubber to keep me going


That's great to be hitting two goals simultaneously. I've not felt strong since I cut a few months back, but I guess being completely honest my training has been a bit hit and miss since then.

Keep up the good work, my friend!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> yes it is, i know odd looking weights


Just wondering that's all mate. Certainly nothing wrong with it!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Incline DB press 16kg 10, 22kg 10, 32kg 9 8 7 6, 22kg 9

Flat BP 80kg 7 5, 70kg 9 8

Pec deck 134kg 10 8 8

Laying DB Tricep ex 12kg 12 12 10

Tricep pushdown straight bar 68kg 10 8 8, drop set 68kg 7, 59kg 5, 50kg 5

Tricep extension hands pronated 32kg 10 8 8

Tricep overhead extension 32kg 10 8

not quite feeling it on chest tonight, however triceps a different story


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think you will be "feeling it" in your triceps tomorrow.

Nice workout.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good work Mark:thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I think you will be "feeling it" in your triceps tomorrow.
> 
> Nice workout.


i would like to confirm, you are correct


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

mark_star said:


> Incline DB press 16kg 10, 22kg 10, 32kg 9 8 7 6, 22kg 9
> 
> Flat BP 80kg 7 5, 70kg 9 8
> 
> ...


good session there mate, sometimes it's good to focus on the arms every now and again, normally find I'm too tired from the bigger compounds.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Dead lift 60kg 8, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 170kg 4 sets of 3, 1 not very happy with that, was such hard work just couldn't get myself going

Diverging Pulldown 45kg 10 59kg 10, 10, 10, 10 big big hold at the bottom on these

Diverging Pulldown facing back 59kg 10 10, 52kg 10

Seated row 45kg 10, 52kg 10 10 10 again big contraction

Seated cable pulldown (as below, I know I've posted it before) 14kg 10, 18kg 10 10 10






Laying cable curl 36kg 10, 41kg 10, 51kg 10, 55kg 10 1st time for this one, excellent, takes all other body movement out and concentrates biceps

High cable curl 23kg 10 10 8 8

well after a poor start things picked up nicely


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

You've got some good thickness on....in??? Your back looks thick and muscular!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

why thankyou, slowly but surely things seem to be improving


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Thick set of traps right there bud!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Thick set of traps right there bud!


thanks Rick, you're the second person to say that today :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

You're looking fab on your video Mark.

Great progress:thumbup1:


----------



## Roco Cabanez (Dec 5, 2013)

Why you yellow in picture? You look like Simpsons or man with liver problem. Ha ha, hope you not sick ha ha


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Roco Cabanez said:


> Why you yellow in picture? You look like Simpsons or man with liver problem. Ha ha, hope you not sick ha ha


Very funny


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Seated shoulder press m/c 30kg 10, 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 7

Rear pec 79kg 10 9 7, 73kg 7

Facepulls 59kg 10 10 10 10

Cable laterals 18kg 10 10 10 8

Upright row 40kg 8 8 8

BB shrug 80kg 10 10 10 10

not bad at all, shoulders are glowing nicely


----------



## Roco Cabanez (Dec 5, 2013)

I glad you like jokes. I find just funny always


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice session mate.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey mate. Just realised it is your journal. DOOOOOH


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate. Just realised it is your journal. DOOOOOH


well hello there, how very nice to see you


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I must sound like a complete ****. Just remember our chat on the natty forum.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> I must sound like a complete ****. Just remember our chat on the natty forum.


not like a complete anything mate and by the way, it was a very useful chat


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh thanks mate 

Will be following now.

Just give mw a while to read all the posts


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Haha. When @andyhuggins said "Give me a while to read all your posts", he didn't mean you had to stop training until he caught up! 

Sorry Mark, couldn't resist it:wink:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squat 60kg 8, 80kg 8, 100kg 8 8 8 hold at bottom

Leg press 195kg 10, 305kg 10, 355kg 10, 395kg 10, 425kg 10, 455kg 10, 465kg 8, 475kg 6 PB

Leg ex 59kg 10, 73kg 10, 86kg 10, 100kg 10, 113kg 8, 59kg 12

Seated leg curl m/c 66kg 10 10 10

Seated Calf raise 40kg 15 15 15

really enjoyed that, was feeling tired at start but great once I got going


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. When @andyhuggins said "Give me a while to read all your posts", he didn't mean you had to stop training until he caught up!
> 
> Sorry Mark, couldn't resist it:wink:


If there's one thing I hate, it's cheeky kids :001_tt2:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice one on the squats and leg presses Mark!

Just watched a video with Antoinne Valliant + Frank Mcgrath, they did leg press, 6 reps, then add a plate per side, then 6 again, then add another. until failure, all in one giant set.

Going to add that to my workout for my next leg workout for a laugh, maybe be a puff and only try for 5 reps though, as i wont get very far haha.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Nice one on the squats and leg presses Mark!
> 
> Just watched a video with Antoinne Valliant + Frank Mcgrath, they did leg press, 6 reps, then add a plate per side, then 6 again, then add another. until failure, all in one giant set.
> 
> Going to add that to my workout for my next leg workout for a laugh, maybe be a puff and only try for 5 reps though, as i wont get very far haha.


oh that sounds like fun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I got a nice new video in my journal aswel, just a quick deadlift if you want to pop and have a look :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Great session Mark. Some amazing weights there:thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Great session Mark. Some amazing weights there:thumbup1:


thank you kind sir


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Another PB I see  :thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Another PB I see  :thumbup1:


thanks mate, it's going very well at the mo, I really want to get up to 500


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> Nice one on the squats and leg presses Mark!
> 
> Just watched a video with Antoinne Valliant + Frank Mcgrath, they did leg press, 6 reps, then add a plate per side, then 6 again, then add another. until failure, all in one giant set.
> 
> Going to add that to my workout for my next leg workout for a laugh, maybe be a puff and only try for 5 reps though, as i wont get very far haha.


A thing my trainer had me do recently on leg press was amazing and worth a go if you enjoy pain in the way we bodybuilders do.

After a good warm up load the leg press with a weight you can just do 12 reps with. Do just 5 reps then hold the weight at the top for 20 seconds, do not lock out your knees and keep the tension on the quads. After the 20 seconds "rest" do 5 more reps then hold. Repeat this until you can no longer do even a single rep unassisted. Then dismount the leg press, puke and fall over. Give it a go and let us know how you got on. I got to the point where I couldn't even complete the static hold section so you must have a training partner on hand. Oh and don't expect to be walking properly for the rest of the week.

Nice workout as usual Mark. I had the pleasure of a leg workout myself this evening so we can both suffer together in the morning.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Aad123....hummmm.....never been one to not have a go at something new.....will take small but dainty bucket to puke in... 

Hey marky mark....having a quick swoosh...you're doing such a great job. Was thinking how you were when u started your journal and now.....good going mister, god going...whoot whoot....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> A thing my trainer had me do recently on leg press was amazing and worth a go if you enjoy pain in the way we bodybuilders do.
> 
> After a good warm up load the leg press with a weight you can just do 12 reps with. Do just 5 reps then hold the weight at the top for 20 seconds, do not lock out your knees and keep the tension on the quads. After the 20 seconds "rest" do 5 more reps then hold. Repeat this until you can no longer do even a single rep unassisted. Then dismount the leg press, puke and fall over. Give it a go and let us know how you got on. I got to the point where I couldn't even complete the static hold section so you must have a training partner on hand. Oh and don't expect to be walking properly for the rest of the week.
> 
> Nice workout as usual Mark. I had the pleasure of a leg workout myself this evening so we can both suffer together in the morning.


now that sounds like fun, will have to give that a try


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Aad123....hummmm.....never been one to not have a go at something new.....will take small but dainty bucket to puke in...
> 
> Hey marky mark....having a quick swoosh...you're doing such a great job. Was thinking how you were when u started your journal and now.....good going mister, god going...whoot whoot....


ahh so lovely to see you young lady, I do miss reading about your misadventures. It seems we all want to try the sick bucket thing, you could come down and share mine if you like :wacko:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hee heee...Sick buckets R us! hurrr hurrr.....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Smith incline press 20kg 10, 40kg 10, 70kg 10 10 10 10

Cable inc fly 18kg 10, 23kg 10 9 8

Pec deck 134kg 6 6 5

Tricep pushdown straight bar 68kg 10, 77kg 10 10 8, 68kg 8

Tricep overhead extension 45kg 8, 41kg 8, 36kg 8, 32kg 9

really good tonight, much better than last week, chest full and pumped


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice work, Mark:thumbup1:

I'd do more on the Smith myself now my shoulder is easing off, but it's always in use!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Nice work, Mark:thumbup1:
> 
> I'd do more on the Smith myself now my shoulder is easing off, but it's always in use!


it's a case of see the smith is free for a second and run as fast as you can to get to it before anyone else, actually same happens with the cables


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mark_star said:


> it's a case of see the smith is free for a second and run as fast as you can to get to it before anyone else, actually same happens with the cables


Too right mate!

It's a well equipped gym I belong to, but rather one-sided with some of the machines and apparatus.

Plenty of cardio machines, but scant regard for bodybuilders


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Too right mate!
> 
> It's a well equipped gym I belong to, but rather one-sided with some of the machines and apparatus.
> 
> Plenty of cardio machines, but scant regard for bodybuilders


much the same my friend


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

John Andrew said:


> Keep on going mate. You are young! I have a decade on you and I am considering thinking of admitting to middle age! Good luck and get stronger, John


thanks John, nice to see a new face. Don't admit to it yet mate, keep them guessing


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

No training partner tonight, cut rest times very short

Seated shoulder press m/c 30kg 10, 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 5, 70kg 10

Cable laterals 18kg 10 10 10

Facepulls 59kg 15 12 12

Rear pec 73kg 10 9 8

Seated shoulder press m/c face forward 70kg 5, 60kg 7, 50kg 10

Cable shrug 90kg 12 12 12

Cable Upright row 45kg 8, 41kg 8 7

DB front and lateral lift alternate 8kg 10 10


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice workout mark!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good going mate:thumbup1:

Did you find much of a difference with the shorter gasps for breath, Mark. Did you need to change your routine much?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Good going mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Did you find much of a difference with the shorter gasps for breath, Mark. Did you need to change your routine much?


definitely, not so many heavy presses and things like rear pec m/c dropped away significantly. However, still feels like a really good session and they did look nicely pumped at the end


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Very nice shoulder workout Mark. Very nice indeed!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mark_star said:


> definitely, not so many heavy presses and things like rear pec m/c dropped away significantly. However, still feels like a really good session and they did look nicely pumped at the end


Imagine how the session would have been with your partner to help you.

Excellent work


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Great work mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Dead lift 60kg 8, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 170kg 4 sets of 3, 2 I think the fact we have moved back to the end of the week has really impacted dead lifts, I'm pooped

Diverging Pulldown 66kg 10 10 10, 52kg 10

Seated row 52kg 10 10 10

Straight arm pulldown 30kg 10 9 8

Straight bar curl 50kg 10, 60kg 10

High cable curl 23kg 10 10

Laying cable curl 36kg 10, 10

wow just knackered, want to lay down


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Very sold session mate :thumb:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

mark_star said:


> Dead lift 60kg 8, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 170kg 4 sets of 3, 2 I think the fact we have moved back to the end of the week has *really impacted dead lifts, I'm pooped*
> 
> Diverging Pulldown 66kg 10 10 10, 52kg 10
> 
> ...


reckon it's time of year mate, good session all the same


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Another very decemt session:thumbup1:


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice pullin my friend.

Deadlifting at the end of the session is always rough!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice work on the deadlifts mate!

Keep picking that heavy *s*hit up!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg extension 52kg 15, 66kg 15, 79kg 12, 93kg 12, 113kg 10 10 8, 66kg 10

Walking lunges 6 x 5 each side

Leg press 265kg 10, 315kg 10, 355kg 10, 395kg 10, 435kg 10, 475kg 6, 500kg 1 PB

Laying lDB eg curl 20kg 12 12 12

Standing leg curl m/c 4 plates 10 10 10

Smith m/c Calf raise 60kg 10, 80kg 10 10, 80kg 8 drop 60kg 5

what a lot of fun, excellent hard session, legs are completely shafted and I don't feel like moving


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good leg session mate, wish I could press as much as you!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> Leg extension 52kg 15, 66kg 15, 79kg 12, 93kg 12, 113kg 10 10 8, 66kg 10
> 
> Walking lunges 6 x 5 each side
> 
> ...


You and me both Mark. Nice session as per. Solid lifts all round, 500kg leg press is ridiculous.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> You and me both Mark. Nice session as per. Solid lifts all round, 500kg leg press is ridiculous.


that was very satisfying but extremely hard


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That is an awesome sesh mate :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

You hit the 500 on the press mate, that is simply mad. You maniac, you:thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> That is an awesome sesh mate :thumb:


thankyou Andy


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> You hit the 500 on the press mate, that is simply mad. You maniac, you:thumb:


training partner wanted to go for, how could i say no?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

DB inc press 16kg 10, 24kg 10, 34kg 10 9 7 7

BP 60kg 10, 80kg 6 4, 70kg 9 wow that was sooo hard and the weights are sooo low

Pec deck 134kg 10 10 9, 107kg 7

Cable xover 23kg 10 10 10 8

CGBP Smith 30kg 12, 40kg 12 12 10 10

DB skullcrushers 14kg 10 10 9 8

Tricep pushdown single arm palm up 14kg 10 10 8 8

excellent, really good session chest and triceps responded brilliantly, think I may go again


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

looks very similar to my PPL at the moment mate. Exercise wise I mean.

Sounds like you enjoyed it.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> looks very similar to my PPL at the moment mate. Exercise wise I mean.
> 
> Sounds like you enjoyed it.


it was great Andy, really did enjoy myself


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

love that feeling of when you get in the groove it is bloody awesome :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> love that feeling of when you get in the groove it is bloody awesome :thumb:


such a buzz, everything just feels productive


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> such a buzz, everything just feels productive


Oh yeah for sure 

hope the feeling keeps rolling mate.

What you training tomorrow?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Oh yeah for sure
> 
> hope the feeling keeps rolling mate.
> 
> What you training tomorrow?


just have abs tomorrow, may possibly throw in some rack pulls if I have the energy


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I now what you mean when all is good you can't help but train 

I have a nice legs session tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> I now what you mean when all is good you can't help but train
> 
> I have a nice legs session tomorrow :thumb:


excellent, time you started a journal, we want to see what you're up to


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh I will do one mate in jan.

Just focusing on trying to find a job at the moment mate. Bills to pay etc.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Oh I will do one mate in jan.
> 
> Just focusing on trying to find a job at the moment mate. Bills to pay etc.


oh yes, that can't be easy


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> oh yes, that can't be easy


You just have to get on with things mate.

So what you training on thurs?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> You just have to get on with things mate.
> 
> So what you training on thurs?


that you do,

thurs is shoulders mate, can't wait


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hope this roll carries on mate :thumb

Just looking at your avi that is a decent back you have there mate.

Be good to see once you cut.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Hope this roll carries on mate :thumb
> 
> Just looking at your avi that is a decent back you have there mate.
> 
> Be good to see once you cut.


me too Andy, thanks for the compliment


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Credit were it's due mate.

Do you do any cardio?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Credit were it's due mate.
> 
> Do you do any cardio?


none yet Andy, holding off on that


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That is what i wanted to hear mate :thumb:

Another tool to use when you start cutting.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Another excellent workout mate:thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> That is what i wanted to hear mate :thumb:
> 
> Another tool to use when you start cutting.


exactly that, one thing at a time


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Another excellent workout mate:thumb:


thanks Laurie


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> exactly that, one thing at a time


Do you know what cutting diet you are going to use mate?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Do you know what cutting diet you are going to use mate?


just beginning to look at it, at the moment

meal 1 - meat, scrambled eggs, spring greens

meal 2 - nuts/peanut butter on oatcakes

meal 3 - chicken, broccoli, cabbage

meal 4 - as above

pre-wo protein shake, maltodextrin

post-wo as above

meal 5 - meat, veg, rice

meal 6 - porridge


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Can't really comment much mate without the weights and macros.

Why the maltodextrin pre w/o?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

just wanted to give myself a bit more energy, bit of a trial really only started last week, not quite convinced yet.

I haven't weighed much food for a while so don't actually know what the macro split is, all I can say at present is that I'm getting stronger, bigger and not getting ill or injured, oh and am still slowly dropping BF.

Come January I shall weigh everything and workout exactly what I am having and start to adjust accordingly


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Fair points mate.

It is all about trial and error before you start the prep.

Glad you are doing it know. makes so much sense


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

right time for bed. Don't need beauty sleep just a bit of recuperation (believe that and you'll believe anything) :rolleye:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good to have a chat mate. :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice little session tonight

rack pulls 60kg 8, 110kg 6, 160kg 6, 190kg 4, 210kg 3, 160kg 10

various ab work, weighted crunches, side bends, leg raises etc


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

That reminds me I should probably do some abs!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> That reminds me I should probably do some abs!


they are just such a chore, aren't they


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Abs are made in the kitchen. That's what I tell myself when I can't be bothered to do them, which is most of the time.

Rack pulls are progressing nicely.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mark_star said:


> nice little session tonight
> 
> rack pulls 60kg 8, 110kg 6, 160kg 6, 190kg 4, 210kg 3, 160kg 10
> 
> various ab work, weighted crunches, side bends, leg raises etc


That'll do nicely:thumbup1:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

mark_star said:


> nice little session tonight
> 
> rack pulls 60kg 8, 110kg 6, 160kg 6, 190kg 4, 210kg 3, 160kg 10
> 
> various ab work, weighted crunches, side bends, leg raises etc


abs will be the bane of my training, good weight on the rack pulls


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

mark_star said:


> DB inc press 16kg 10, 24kg 10, 34kg 10 9 7 7
> 
> BP 60kg 10, 80kg 6 4, 70kg 9 wow that was sooo hard and the weights are sooo low
> 
> ...


I like doing close grip on the smith over barbell, feel like it isolates the tris more


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I like doing close grip on the smith over barbell, feel like it isolates the tris more


yep must admit I feel it really well when using the smith too. As for those bloody abs :scared:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> yep must admit I feel it really well when using the smith too. As for those bloody abs :scared:


I tend to through abs in at the end of each session. I know what you mean though, not what you need after an epic workout :cursing:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Seated shoulder press m/c 30kg 10, 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 8, 70kg 12

Rear pec 79kg 10 10 10, drop set 79kg 7 59kg 7 45kg 7

Facepulls 59kg 11 10 10

Cable laterals 18kg 12 10 10

Cable laterals behind back 14kg 12 11 11

BB Upright row 40kg 7, 30kg 10 10 10 hold at top

BB shrug 90kg 12 12 12 10


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good workout mate.

Just out of interest why m/c press against free weights?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

just been a change for the past 3 weeks or so, something different really


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Fair play mate sounds good to me 

For your rear delts do you use a m/c or db's?

Sorry for being nosey.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Fair play mate sounds good to me
> 
> For your rear delts do you use a m/c or db's?
> 
> Sorry for being nosey.


nosey is good, facepulls on cable and pec deck tonight, sometimes use DB's and also sometimes bent over cables


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Loving the bent over cables at the moment


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good work Mark:thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Dead lift 60kg 8, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 170kg 2, 185kg 1, 195kg failed half way up but just couldn't keep the bar moving

V bar Pulldown 30kg 10, 50kg 10, 60kg 10 all with big hold and squeeze

Diverging Pulldown 75kg 10 10 10, 50kg 10 same as

Cable bent over row, under hand 68kg 10 10 10 10

Cable single arm seated row 68kg 10, 59kg 10 10 then 7 7 7 without stopping

Straight arm pulldown 50kg 10 10 10

High cable curl 27kg 12 11 9

Laying Straight bar curl 54kg 9, 50kg 8, 45kg 10

Single arm preacher cable curl 23kg 7, 18kg 7, 14kg 9

hard finish to the end of the week, a bit disappointed with deads but as last week, I think by Friday I am just pooped


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Ahhh unlucky bud. So close to that magical 200 mark!

What does your current PB stand at?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Ahhh unlucky bud. So close to that magical 200 mark!
> 
> What does your current PB stand at?


190 Rick, what a bummer eh


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> 190 Rick, what a bummer eh


Yes mate, indeed. Can't up it everytime though. I know it's easy to say that from hear & we don't have to like it.

190 isn't too shabby though my friend!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ohh man. That is awesome. You must be humongous by now!!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

All the best to you and your family, Mark


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> All the best to you and your family, Mark
> View attachment 142743


thanks Laurie and the very best to you and yours too


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> Dead lift 60kg 8, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 170kg 2, 185kg 1, 195kg failed half way up but just couldn't keep the bar moving
> 
> V bar Pulldown 30kg 10, 50kg 10, 60kg 10 all with big hold and squeeze
> 
> ...


2014 for a 200kg deadlift!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Merry Xmas marky mark...and whoot whoot for your training....proud of you mister...  .


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

now for my one and only session this week

Squats 60kg 10, 100kg 10 10

Stiff leg DL 100kg 10 10

Seated shoulder press m/c 30kg 20, 60kg 12, 80kg 10

DB bench press 24kg 10 10

Diverging pulldown 55kg 10 10

Seated row m/c 41kg 10 9

DB laterals 8kg 10 10

Pec dec 134kg 10 10

Rear pec deck 73kg 12 11

Tri pushdown rope 45kg 10 10

Tri pushdown straight bar 45kg 8 8

Cable curl straight bar 45kg 10 10

High cable curl 23kg 10 8

that made a really nice change, still knackered, probably could have done with doing a bit more on legs but too late now


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow. Bloody Nora!

Look at that little lot.

You monster! :thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Wow. Bloody Nora!
> 
> Look at that little lot.
> 
> You monster! :thumbup1:


thanks Santa, must be the mince pie I had earlier


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Now that's what I call a FULL body workout. I think I will have to do something similar myself as I'm not sure how often I will be training over Christmas.

Merry Christmas. See you post Turkey.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Now that's what I call a FULL body workout. I think I will have to do something similar myself as I'm not sure how often I will be training over Christmas.
> 
> Merry Christmas. See you post Turkey.


it was good fun, very tiring though, needs must eh

have a good christmas and new year mate


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

That workout looked brutal!

Have a good Christmas Mark


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks Shaun, it was very hard

you have a good christmas too mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

You training again yet, Mark, or planning your 2014 strategy?

Long time no hear. It's unlike you mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> You training again yet, Mark, or planning your 2014 strategy?
> 
> Long time no hear. It's unlike you mate


He's too busy squatting and deadlifting to post.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

aad123 said:


> He's too busy squatting and deadlifting to post.


Haha. The guy never ceases to amaze me....he's wired!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing how his comp prep goes. He should look good come the day as he must have plenty of muscle under his winter coat :wink:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

aad123 said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing how his comp prep goes. He should look good come the day as he must have plenty of muscle under his winter coat :wink:


I know he's been working out like there's no tomorrow, he must be well bulked up by now. You can telk that by the weights he's lifting.

I'm sure he'll put us in our place when he returns!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> You training again yet, Mark, or planning your 2014 strategy?
> 
> Long time no hear. It's unlike you mate


had a few days mate and typically got a cold. Going to start back on thursday now, originally would have been tonight.

The strategy is, to work my **** off and gradually tighten up diet :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing how his comp prep goes. He should look good come the day as he must have plenty of muscle under his winter coat :wink:


I think I'll pretend I didn't read that, winter coat indeed :2guns:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good man, Mark :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hows it going mate?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> I think I'll pretend I didn't read that, winter coat indeed :2guns:


 :whistling:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Hows it going mate?


all but recovered mate, last sniffs of the cold are on their way out and I'll be back on it on thursday. How about you?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm looking forward to getting back into the swing of things. I don't know about you but I'm sure my gym will be full of the new year crowd for the next few weeks.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Marks comp run up will be an interesting read, have a good New Years everyone in here and keep pushing the iron in 2014!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

faultline said:


> Marks comp run up will be an interesting read, have a good New Years everyone in here and keep pushing the iron in 2014!


All the best mate. Have a good 2014:thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo marky mark...wishing you well for 2014.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Hope you had a nice Xmas and new year mate.

Now get your A.SS back in the gym! Haha


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks everyone, all the best to you good peeps.

Back in tonight and raring to go


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Enjoy it mate. I'll visit your journal write-up later:thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

enjoyed that a lot, deads were extremely hard but to be expected after 2 weeks

deads 70kg 8, 110kg 6, 140kg 4, 170kg 2 2

Pulldown V bar 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 10 10

Pulldown straight bar 55kg 10 10 10

Seated Row m/c 54kg 10, 47kg 10 10 9

Preacher curl m/c 41kg 10, 50kg 10 10 9

Laying cable curl 45kg 10 8 8 7

High cable curl 23kg 10 10 8

yeah great to be back in, roll on tomorrow


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey mate nice to see you enjoyed that session.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

like visiting an old friend


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

It's still there mate. Good session:thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> like visiting an old friend


How long was the rest for mate?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

ended up being 10 days Andy, was expecting to start back on monday but the sniffles lasted slightly longer than expected


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you feel envigourated by the rest?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yes i do, mentally and physically, the extra couple of days did the trick


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> yes i do, mentally and physically, the extra couple of days did the trick


It's good to take a rest now and then to let the system recharge.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Smith m/c BNP 20kg 10, 30kg 10, 40kg 10, 50kg 5, 45kg 6

BB Upright row 40kg 10 10 10

Cable laterals 18kg 10 10 10

Cable laterals behind back 14kg 10 10

Facepulls 59kg 15 15 15

Bent over cable 14kg 10 8 7

Rear pec 79kg 8 7, 59kg 9

WTY's 6kg 8 7 6

slight tweak in right shoulder at the very end, I'm sure it will be fine tomorrow. Really good session, back in the groove


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Well done Mark:thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Well done Mark:thumbup1:


thank you my friend


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

. :bounce:

I know...I'm a woman of few words.....

Oh boyeeeeeeee is that a fib....but shhhhhhhh....don't tell....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> . :bounce:
> 
> I know...I'm a woman of few words.....
> 
> Oh boyeeeeeeee is that a fib....but shhhhhhhh....don't tell....


it's our secret


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

here we go, tried something a little different tonight

Leg extension/leg press supersets 55kg/275kg 3 sets of 12, 40kg/225kg 7 sets of 12, now that was hard

Standing leg curl 5 plates 10 10 10

Seated leg curl 63kg 10 10 8

Seated calf raise 50kg 15 13 12

Seated crunches 64kg 15 15 15

Weighted cable crunches 59kg 20, 100kg 15 15

quads were on fire and had a very wobbly walk home. Just as well we were doing legs tonight, gym was rammed with new year ressers


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I pity the state of your legs tomorra...hawwww hawwww....it'll be a get out of bed without actually bending legs routine..I go for the roll out of bed with straight legs and then slowly walk my way upwards with my hands.....then a slide towards the bathroom for a wee..(I have wooden floor thankfully)...and a pull myself up from the toilet with the help of the radiator...yup!

got that one sown up alright.....hee heee....I would have thought you could have added in a few wall squats too....ya know...just to make sure you REALLY can't walk properly....

Nice session Marky mark...you da man....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I pity the state of your legs tomorra...hawwww hawwww....it'll be a get out of bed without actually bending legs routine..I go for the roll out of bed with straight legs and then slowly walk my way upwards with my hands.....then a slide towards the bathroom for a wee..(I have wooden floor thankfully)...and a pull myself up from the toilet with the help of the radiator...yup!
> 
> got that one sown up alright.....hee heee....I would have thought you could have added in a few wall squats too....ya know...just to make sure you REALLY can't walk properly....
> 
> Nice session Marky mark...you da man....


I have to admit, I know the feeling well, especially pulling myself up with the aid of the radiator. I think it will be the stairs that are the major problem, ho-hum no use worrying about it, just think about the gainz!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

There will be two of us suffering with "disco legs" tomorrow. I feel your pain, my quads were bad but my hamstrings were hurting like hell.

I don't find going up stairs too bad, its coming down that's the problem, and getting off the loo.

GOOD LUCK TOMORROW.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning....:laugh:...oop! sorry, I really didn't mean to do that out loud....doms perchance? :laugh: oop...darn... :blush:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Feeling it yet ???


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Feeling it yet ???





Flubs said:


> Morning....:laugh:...oop! sorry, I really didn't mean to do that out loud....doms perchance? :laugh: oop...darn... :blush:


I would like to confirm that the stairs were a challenge, heaven knows how painful it will be later and tomorrow :cursing:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

John Andrew said:


> Hello Mate, 48 you are just a lad! Now I can say 59 this year! Wish it was not true. You have some good results mate, Go heavy , lond and hard at every session. The next 10 years you can watch a miracle.
> 
> Happy New year,
> 
> John


cheers John, appreciated, exciting times


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

That leg workout sounds great but horrible!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> That leg workout sounds great but horrible!


yep it was both, superset takes about 20mins with 1 min rest between each. The burn is hideous


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jeez man.

That extensions exercise looks mad! I will certainly be trying those tomorrow.

And the standing leg curls I always forget about.

There's two additions to my programme. 

Super workout mate:tbumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> here we go, tried something a little different tonight
> 
> Leg extension/leg press supersets 55kg/275kg 3 sets of 12, 40kg/225kg 7 sets of 12, now that was hard
> 
> ...


Epic session mate. Love the SS


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Inc DB press 16kg 10, 26kg 10, 34kg 10 8 5

Decline BP 60kg 12, 90kg 5, 80kg 8, 70kg 10

Pec deck 134kg 10 8 5

Cable xover 23kg 10, 27kg 8 7, 23kg 8

Tricep pushdown 59kg 10, 68kg 10, 77kg 8 6

Single arm pronated 18kg 8 7

O/head cable extension, kneeling on floor, elbows on flat bench 32kg 10, 36kg 10 10

Weighted crunches 77kg 15 15 9

Really good session, did feel a bit weak and stamina wasn't quite what it should be


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Well done mate:thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> Inc DB press 16kg 10, 26kg 10, 34kg 10 8 5
> 
> Decline BP 60kg 12, 90kg 5, 80kg 8, 70kg 10
> 
> ...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> 1st proper chest session since week before xmas, all relative I suppose but as you know, we always want more


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> Must admit I feel the same mate. 1st session back was monday. Must admit enjoyed the rest


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> yeah a few days off was really good, time to crack on now though


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> That makes 2 of us then mate


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> and time to start a journal mate


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> Prep starts 12th jan


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> yeah that's what we like to hear, it's all getting real


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> Yeah too f***ing real :lol:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Seated shoulder press m/c 40kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 9 5, 80kg 7

DB laterals 10kg 10 10 10 10

DB upright row 14kg 10 10 10 10

Single arm bent over cable 18kg 10 10 10

Facepulls 59kg 15 15 15

Rear pec 66kg 11 9 7

Smith shrugs 60kg 10, 80kg 10 10 10

Weighted rope crunches 64kg 15 15 15

yeah that feels good, beginning to ramp up the intensity now


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good solid one mate. :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Good solid one mate. :thumb:


thank you Mr Huggins


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

My pleasure Mr Star


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice one, Mark:thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Diverging pulldown 30kg 12, 40kg 10, 55kg 10, 60kg 10, 65kg 10, 70kg 10, 75kg 10 10

Rack pulls 110kg 6, 160kg 6, 190kg 4

Wide grip pulldown 60kg 10, 75kg 10 8

V bar pulldown 75kg 7, 70kg 7, 65kg 8

DB row 36kg 9 9 9

High cable curl 27kg 10 10 8

Laying cable curl 50kg 10 10 9

Single arm cable 14kg 10 10

Cable preacher curl 23kg 4, 18kg 8 8

not a bad session, a bit disappointed with rack pulls but not done them for a few weeks


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Superb session, Mark.

Love the pulldowns. Is that the free weights version or the stack?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That was an epic session mate. Should have battered the back and bi's nicely.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Superb session, Mark.
> 
> Love the pulldowns. Is that the free weights version or the stack?


diverging is freeweights and that's weight per side, the others are stack


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> That was an epic session mate. Should have battered the back and bi's nicely.


all feels very good, I'm tired and sore


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

love the sore feeling oddly. Mine is normally 1-2 days after.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mark_star said:


> diverging is freeweights and that's weight per side, the others are stack


Weight per...SIDE?!  wowww.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Weight per...SIDE?!  wowww.


i think there must be some kind of mechanical advantage and it's not the true weight being lifted


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mark_star said:


> i think there must be some kind of mechanical advantage and it's not the true weight being lifted


I think you're right.

I use both the free and stack versions and I'm always surprised how much easier it is with the free weights machine. Might be something to do with the weight being distributed on the sides, rather than in one block in the centre.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg extensions 52kg 10, 66kg 10, 79kg 10, 100kg 10, 113kg 10 10 10, 100kg 10

Leg press 225kg 7 x 15

Smith squats 50kg 5 x 6

Seated calf raise 50kg 15 12 12 11

Weighted cable crunches 64kg 15 15 15 15

so so knackered, let's see what pain this brings over the next few days


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good work, Mark. Extensions are particularly impressive,

Quick question: Do the backs of your knees hurt from the seat pushing this weight, as mine do?

Do you have an extra pad you put in place?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Good work, Mark. Extensions are particularly impressive,
> 
> Quick question: Do the backs of your knees hurt from the seat pushing this weight, as mine do?
> 
> Do you have an extra pad you put in place?


thanks Laurie

No they don't mate, that's an area that never seems to be effected and no extra padding apart from the stuff I'm carrying around all day


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good work Mark.

Have you changed your diet yet ?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Good work Mark.
> 
> Have you changed your diet yet ?


I need to see what happens over the next 2 weeks, with upping intensity I may even need to add a bit more carb. Trying to save real diet changes for later, although one or two weekend treats shall be curtailed


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Weekend treats ? I think its called a "re-feed" in bodybuilding. Sadly I have indulged in too many "weekend re-feeds" lately.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Weekend treats ? I think its called a "re-feed" in bodybuilding. Sadly I have indulged in too many "weekend re-feeds" lately.


epic re-feeds


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If a jobs worth doing its worth doing well.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Reeeeeeeeeeeeeefeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeds......breathe breathe breathe......oop?

Sorry, did I say that out loud perchance?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Reeeeeeeeeeeeeefeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeds......breathe breathe breathe......oop?
> 
> Sorry, did I say that out loud perchance?


that's my favourist avi of yours, what lucky person took that then


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Inc BP 40kg 10, 60kg 10, 80kg 8 7, 70kg 8, 60kg 14

BP 60kg 10, 80kg 5, 70kg 8 7 6

Pec deck 134kg 10 7 6, 100kg 12

Cable xover up the ladder 3 notches each time 18kg to failure each time, 14kg and again

Tricep pushdown V bar 68kg 10, 77kg 10, 82kg 7 5, 73kg 5

Kneeling o/head cable extension 36kg 10 10 10 12

Single arm pushdown palm up 14kg 10 9 8

another workout ticked off


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

mark_star said:


> that's my favourist avi of yours, what lucky person took that then


A colleague from work...she's also a good friend of mine, I had clothes on by the way, I just whipped off me togs for the photo cos I wanted to see if there were any muscles coming up on my back.....my friend said basically, no, but if I stopped eating so much I'd look pretty good....humph...that's friends for ya! :laugh:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> A colleague from work...she's also a good friend of mine, I had clothes on by the way, I just whipped off me togs for the photo cos I wanted to see if there were any muscles coming up on my back.....my friend said basically, no, but if I stopped eating so much I'd look pretty good....humph...that's friends for ya! :laugh:


she fibbed, you got muscle girl


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

mark_star said:


> she fibbed, you got muscle girl


Yep @Flubs there are definitely muscles there ... and a good right hook by the looks of it!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Yep @Flubs there are definitely muscles there ... and a good right hook by the looks of it!


yeah I bet, underneath that jovial exterior lies ......... :2guns: @Flubs come on tell us the truth


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> Inc BP 40kg 10, 60kg 10, 80kg 8 7, 70kg 8, 60kg 14
> 
> BP 60kg 10, 80kg 5, 70kg 8 7 6
> 
> ...


Sweet mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

All the best, Mark. Keep up the training. Goodbye.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg extension/leg press supersets 40kg/225kg 10 sets of 10

Smith calf raise 60kg 12 12 12 12

Cable Side bends 100kg ish 15 15 15

Hanging leg raises 15 15 15

Laying leg raises 20 20 20

Legs are still sore from Monday, so didn't go really silly but nice work all the same


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Wide grip pulldown 35kg 10, 50kg 10, 65kg 10, 75kg 10, 80kg 9 8

V bar pulldown 60kg 10 9 9, 55kg 10

Seated row 45kg 12 12 12, 59kg 10

Cable pulldown 18kg 12, 23kg 10 10 10

Pullups 6 7 6

Rope cable curl 50kg 10 10 10 10

Laying cable curl 45kg 10 9 8 8

Single arm cable 18kg 10 8, 14kg 10 10

Excellent session, squeezing muscles really tight, mind/muscle connection much improved


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Thats a nice feeling when it all comes together mate


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Thats a nice feeling when it all comes together mate


yep that felt really good, things moving forwards quite nicely


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Smith m/c BNP 20kg 10, 30kg 10, 40kg 10, 50kg 6 3, 40kg 10

Cable bent over 14kg 10 10 10 9

Facepulls 59kg 15, 69kg 11 11, 50kg 12

Cable laterals 14kg 10 10 10 10

DB upright row 16kg 10 9 8 8

Laying DB leg curl 12kg 12 12 10

SLDL 70kg 11 11 9

Standing leg curl 5 plates 8 8 8

and the end of another week, tired and happy


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

love the saying mate "tired and happy"


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> love the saying mate "tired and happy"


and I could add hungry


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> and I could add hungry


LMFO


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg extensions 59kg 10 10, 79kg 10, 100kg 10, 113kg 10 10 10 10

Horizontal Leg press 140kg 2 x 15, 180kg 4 x 10, 1 x 9

Walking lunges 10kg plate, 6 x 10

Seated calf raise 50kg 15 13 11 10

Weighted cable crunches 64kg 15 15 15

Weighted side bends 64kg 15 15 15

good start to the week, everything worked really well


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Had some good workouts since I popped in last time Mark, keep 'em strong!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Glad everything's going well mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Things seem to be moving along nicely in here.

Could you PM me the shop phone number as I need to order some more multi-vits.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Inc DB 16kg 10, 26kg 10, 32kg 10 10 10

BP 60kg 10, 80kg 6 5, 60kg 10

Pec deck 134kg 10 10 8, 113kg 9

Cable xover 27kg 10 8, 23kg 8 8

Laying cable curl 54kg 10, 59kg 10 10 9

Rope cable curl 50kg 6, 45kg 7 7, 41kg 12

Preacher curl 36kg 10 10 10 9


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice and consistent mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg extension 30kg 10 10

Leg extension/leg press supersets 45kg/245kg 10 sets of 12

Seated calf raise 40kg 17 15 13 12

Leg raises 15 15 15

Seated cable crunches 59kg 8, 50kg 10, 45kg 10

Seated crunche m/c 50kg 15, 64kg 12 10 10

Legs seem to be adjusting to the superset now, so time to push the weight up


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> Leg extension 30kg 10 10
> 
> Leg extension/leg press supersets 45kg/245kg 10 sets of 12
> 
> ...


That superset looks pretty evil mate, must give one hell of a burn!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

it's very nasty, hurts like hell


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Diverging pulldown 45kg 10, 60kg 10, 75kg 10 10 10, 60kg 10

V bar pulldown 75kg 8, 70kg 8, 65kg 9, 60kg 10

Pullups 8 6 7 7

Seated wide grip row 92kg 12 15 15 15

Cable straight arm pulldown 50kg 10, 59kg 10 10 19

Rope tricep ext 54kg 10 10 8 8

DB skull crushers 12kg 8, 10kg 8 7 6

Single DB o/head extension 10kg 8, 8kg 10 10 10

upper back feeling wide and pumped, increase in intensity seems to be burning a bit more fat off


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good workout mark! Nice to hear about the increased intensity


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

looks like you are firing on all cylinders mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> looks like you are firing on all cylinders mate.


chomping at the bit every session mate


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That is the place to be mate. Some good intensity going on too mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Facepulls 35kg 10, 50kg 10, 59kg 10, 64kg 15 15, 68kg 12, 73kg 10

Cable bent over ext 14kg 8 8 6

Seated press m/c 40kg 10, 70kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 4, 80kg 10

Plate upright row 10kg 12 12 12 12

Plate laterals 10kg 10 10 10 10

Cable lateral behind back 14kg 10 8 8 8

SLDL 100kg 10 10 10 10

Standing leg curl 5 plates 10 10 10

Seated leg curl 59kg 6 6 6, 45kg 10

Weighted rope crunches 69kg 15 15 15

couldn't have gone much better for me, unfortunately training partner popped hamstring, have to hope it's not too serious


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Great stuff Mark, I look forward to seeing some update pics.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg extension/leg press supersets 50kg/235kg 10 sets of 12

Standing/Seated calf raise superset 50kg/40kg 12/10 10/9 10/9

Cable crunches 15 15 15

Cable twists 15 15 15

Cable side bends 15 15 15

short and simple, good start to the week


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

10 sets of 12 on super sets ??? that sounds truly horrific. Rather you than me my friend, good work.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

10 sets! Mark you are a mentalist!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thankyou fellas, 1st time was not nice, a whole week of horrendous DOMS. Now it hurts at the time, I get a huge pump and this morning just feel tired but not sore, perhaps I need to push harder


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

John Andrew said:


> Keep up the good work mate, In 10 years you will be my age!
> 
> Regards John


and if I'm in your shape I'll be happy mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

We are starting a silver fox club up at our gym for the more seniour members so we can train in peace without the bloody kids getting in the way.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> We are starting a silver fox club up at our gym for the more seniour members so we can train in peace without the bloody kids getting in the way.


that sounds ace, they had a bloody DJ in last night, sound turned up really high. The money could be spent on equipment, ridiculous.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I asked the lad behind the counter if he could put radio 2 on for us once. He just looked at me in avery strange way...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

aad123 said:


> I asked the lad behind the counter if he could put radio 2 on for us once. He just looked at me in avery strange way...


I have Radio Three on in my Gym .... :laugh:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

all still going strong then mate :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> all still going strong then mate :thumb:


we're having a ball Andy


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

seated BP m/c 45kg 10, 59kg 10

superset seated BP m/c & diverging pulldown 73kg/66kg 1 x 10, 73kg/73kg 3 x 10

pec deck/seated row 134kg/59kg 4 x 10

decline BP/bent over DB row 50kg/32kg 1 x 10, 70kg/32kg 3 x 10

cable crossover 27kg 8 8, 23kg 10 8

straight arm pulldown 45kg 10 10 10

wow hard. hard, hard but excellent pump


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> seated BP m/c 45kg 10, 59kg 10
> 
> superset seated BP m/c & diverging pulldown 73kg/66kg 1 x 10, 73kg/73kg 3 x 10
> 
> ...


Out of interest mate do you train on your own or with a buddy?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

usually Andy, but he couldn't get in today


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

How did you find the push/pull super sets. I used to do them a while back and really enjoyed them, great for conditioning and as you say a super pump. Its also nice to mix things up from time to time. Super workout.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> How did you find the push/pull super sets. I used to do them a while back and really enjoyed them, great for conditioning and as you say a super pump. Its also nice to mix things up from time to time. Super workout.


wasn't sure about them at first but once I got into it, was really good. Completely knackered by the end, I'll look forward to doing it again


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

CGBP smith 20kg 12, 30kg 10, 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 10

Cable pushdown 68kg 10, 77kg 10 10, 82kg 6

Tricep extension m/c 68kg 10 10 10 10

Seated O/H DB extension 12kg 10 10 10 10

Cable curl ss rope hammer curl 45kg/35kg 10 7, 8 7, 8 7, 45kg/31kg 8 8

Preacher m/c 41kg 10 10 8, 36kg 10

DB concentration curl 12kg 10 10 9

weighted crunches 15 15 15

leg raises 15 15 15

very hard work again but all in all a good session


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome to the "GUN SHOW" nice arm workout. You don't often do an arm only work out do you ?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Welcome to the "GUN SHOW" nice arm workout. You don't often do an arm only work out do you ?


no I think it was the 1st time, we just swapped things around this week. It's made a nice change


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Welcome to the "GUN SHOW" nice arm workout. You don't often do an arm only work out do you ?


no I think it was the 1st time, we just swapped things around this week. It's made a nice change


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg extensions 59kg 10 10, 79kg 10, 100kg 10, 113kg 10 10 10 10

Leg press 235kg 7 x 15 ouch!!

Smith m/c squats ATG hold at bottom 20kg 10 10 10 10

Standing calf raise smith 70kg 10 10 9 9

Seated calf raise 30kg 15 13 13

If anyone finds my legs, please let me know


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If I find your legs I will swap them for mine.

Do you train hamstrings on their own ?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> If I find your legs I will swap them for mine.
> 
> Do you train hamstrings on their own ?


just recently swapped hamstrings from leg night to Fridays with shoulders and I think I prefer it


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have thought about what difference it would make splitting quads and hamstrings. After my squats and leg ext I'm a bit wobbly to say the least and I do sometimes struggle with SLDL because I can't stand up properly. I'm sure you are fully aware of that feeling.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I have thought about what difference it would make splitting quads and hamstrings. After my squats and leg ext I'm a bit wobbly to say the least and I do sometimes struggle with SLDL because I can't stand up properly. I'm sure you are fully aware of that feeling.


definitely, have much more energy left for hams now and they're not just relegated to be something to do after quads


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I give them 100% but after squatting myself half to death there is not always a lot left to give.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that's it really isn't, after squatting you can be so drained that there's just not enough energy left


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

How is it going mate?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> How is it going mate?


brilliant mate thanks, how about you


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Push press bar 10, 30kg 10, 40kg 10

Hanging press 40kg 10 10 10, 50kg 6 6

BB upright row 40kg 10 10 10 10

Single DB lateral 12kg 10 10 10 10

Facepulls 15 12 10 10

Bent over 8kg kettle bell 10 10 10

SLDL 60kg 10, 100kg 10 10 10

Standing leg curl 5 plate 8 8 8

the end of another excellent week


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> brilliant mate thanks, how about you


Had a good week thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Had a good week thanks mate :thumbup1:


excellent, when are you going to get that journal up and running


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> excellent, when are you going to get that journal up and running


  OMG sorry mate. Just been getting my training and clean eating sorted out. Also trying to find a job totally forgot. Please forgive me mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> OMG sorry mate. Just been getting my training and clean eating sorted out. Also trying to find a job totally forgot. Please forgive me mate.


haha oh ok you're forgiven


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I have 2 interviews in the next couple of weeks so I hope for good news. Even so that is no excuse. Sorry mate. I will do my best to get one started.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> I have 2 interviews in the next couple of weeks so I hope for good news. Even so that is no excuse. Sorry mate. I will do my best to get one started.


i really hope they go well Andy, fingers crossed


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> i really hope they go well Andy, fingers crossed


Thanks mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Dead lift 60kg 10, 110kg 6, 150kg 4 4 4 1st time for a while so just eased myself back in

Leg extension/leg press supersets 50kg/245kg 10 sets of 12

Seated calf raise superset 40kg 15 13 12 12

that's all for today


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> Dead lift 60kg 10, 110kg 6, 150kg 4 4 4 1st time for a while so just eased myself back in
> 
> Leg extension/leg press supersets 50kg/245kg 10 sets of 12
> 
> ...


Sweet sets mate


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice quick workout mark. Just how I like them


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Inc DB press 16kg 10, 26kg 10, 34kg 10 10 9, 26kg 10

Flat BP 60kg 10 10 10 10 10

Dips/pec deck ss 113kg 10 9, 100kg 8 10, 7 9, 6 8

CGBP smith 40kg 8 8 7 7

Tricep pushdown 50kg 12 12, 59kg 9 8

Rope O/H extension 36kg 8, 32kg 10 10 8


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nicely done Mark. I read an article this week that said the incline DB Press was the best exercise for overall pectoral development. I find I get a far better stretch with the DBs and the incline takes some of the pressure off my shoulders. I might look at introducing them into my next routine.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

They are good to go mate IMO.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> They are good to go mate IMO.


Also as I train alone they are a safe option too. No one wants the roll of shame.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

agree with you both here, love the stretch at the bottom of the movement and fatigues the pecs just enough to not have to push silly weights on flat BB


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg extension 52kg 10, 73kg 10, 94kg 10, 113kg 10 10 11 11

Leg press 245kg 4 x 15, 275kg 12, 295kg 15

Walking lunges 15kg plate 4 x 8

Seated calf raise 50kg 14 14 12 12

Weighted crunches 69kg 15, 77kg 15 15 15

Standing twists 23kg 15, 27kg 15 15

completely pooped, that was really hard work


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Dead lift 60kg 10, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 160kg 3 2 2

Diverging pulldown 40kg 10, 60kg 10, 75kg 10 10 10, 60kg 10

Seated m/c row 59kg 10 10 10, 49kg 10

Pulldown v bar 60kg 8, 55kg 9, 50kg 10, 45kg 10

Straight arm pulldown 59kg 10 10 9, 50kg 9

High cable curl 27kg 10 10 10, 23kg 8

Laying cable hammer curl 41kg 12 12 15 13

Standing straight bar cable curl 45kg 8, 41kg 8, 36kg 9, 31kg 8


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Seated shoulder press m/c 40kg 10, 70kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 8 6, 70kg 12

Hanging press 40kg 8 8 8 8

BB upright row 40kg 10 10 10 10

Plate lateral 10kg 12 12 12 12

Reverse pec deck 66kg 10 10 10 10

Facepulls 15 12 12 10
















Bent over 8kg kettle bell 10 10 10 10


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good videos mark


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice set Mark. Videos that is.

On upright rows are you meant to only go to shoulder height ? I always bring the bar to my forehead which could explain why I feel it in my traps a lot more than my shoulders. Next time I do them I will keep the bar lower and see if I can hit the shoulders more.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Nice set Mark. Videos that is.
> 
> On upright rows are you meant to only go to shoulder height ? I always bring the bar to my forehead which could explain why I feel it in my traps a lot more than my shoulders. Next time I do them I will keep the bar lower and see if I can hit the shoulders more.


we are very deliberate on height mate, so yes keep it out of traps


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg extension/horiz leg press superset 73kg/120kg 10 sets of 12

Standing leg curl 5 plates 4 x 10

Laying leg curl 16kg 4 x 12

Seated calf raise 50kg 15 13 13 12

Weighted crunches 15 15 10 10

Weighted Side twists 4 x 15

Weighted side bends 3 x 15

bloomin eck that was ard


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A nice high volume workout Mark. I find the high volume workouts more demanding than the big weights. With the heavy weight / low rep work you only have a short time between starting and failure but with high volume it seems to last for ever. When your 10 reps in and its hurting you know you have another 10 reps to complete its as much a mental as a physical battle.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> A nice high volume workout Mark. I find the high volume workouts more demanding than the big weights. With the heavy weight / low rep work you only have a short time between starting and failure but with high volume it seems to last for ever. When your 10 reps in and its hurting you know you have another 10 reps to complete its as much a mental as a physical battle.


agree completely and finishing the 5th set and knowing you're only half way, well mental torture. Have seen some excellent progress with it and strangely, I actually look forward to it


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have been doing higher rep work and I find I get better results from it than say a 5x5 type workout but odly my strength in the lower rep ranges is increasing also so I get the benifits of both increased muscle growth and increased strength from one workout. It not easy though.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I have been doing higher rep work and I find I get better results from it than say a 5x5 type workout but odly my strength in the lower rep ranges is increasing also so I get the benifits of both increased muscle growth and increased strength from one workout. It not easy though.


I'm sure sure you wouldn't want it easy, where's the fun in that


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Inc DB press 16kg 10, 26kg 10, 34kg 10 10 7

Dec BP 70kg 10, 80kg 10 9, 70kg 9

Pec deck 134kg 10 109, 100kg 9

Dips 10 9 9

Preacher curl m/c 41kg 10, 50kg 10, 54kg 10 10 9

Rope hammer curl 41kg 7, 36kg 10 10

High cable curl 23kg 10 10 10

very happy with that, biceps felt particularly good tonight


----------



## jonyhunter (Oct 25, 2013)

Well done bud.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

jonyhunter said:


> Well done bud.


thankyou


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

mark_star said:


> very happy with that, biceps felt particularly good tonight


sooooo....did you do that thing when you got in the shower....where you do a bicep curl and kiss your own bicep? hurrr hurrrr.......I've seen the guys do that in the gym...flex and kiss....guffawwwww...showing off to the gals in the gym.....personally, I'd like to kiss my own quads but I can't get down that far cos me back hurts...lolol....

seriously though...it does feel great when you get that pump in a muscle..makes you feel wahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...don't it? or is that just me...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i promise i didnt do that and never have done. Just to put it out there if your quads need kissing i'm here for you.

i love that feeling, you're not alone


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

mark_star said:


> i promise i didnt do that and never have done. Just to put it out there if your quads need kissing i'm here for you.


 :sneaky2: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> :sneaky2: :laugh: :laugh:


mwah


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What's up with you @Flubs are you not a fan of the "KISS THE GUNS" move. I thought the layyyyddddeeeees loved that one.

mark_kiss the guns_star as you shall now be known. Your workouts always make me want to train.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

aad123 said:


> What's up with you @[Redacted] are you not a fan of the "KISS THE GUNS" move. I thought the layyyyddddeeeees loved that one.
> 
> mark_kiss the guns_star as you shall now be known. Your workouts always make me want to train.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Dead lift 60kg 9, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 160kg 3 3 3 3

Diverging pulldown 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 10, 80kg 8 8

Diverging pulldown palms facing 60kg 8 8 8

Seated cable row 92kg 13 12 11 11

Seated single arm cable row 64kg 10 10 10

Straight arm pulldown 50kg 12 12 10 8

Straight arm pulldown wide grip 45kg 10 10 8

Tricep pushdown straight bar 64kg 6 6 6

Tricep pushdown rope 50kg 10 10 10

Tricep O/H extension 36kg 8 8 8

Single arm horiz extension 14kg 10 10 10


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Hanging press bar 12, 40kg 4 x 10

BB upright row 40kg 4 x 10

Seated shoulder press m/c 41kg 10, 50kg 10 7, 40kg 10

Plate lateral 10kg 12 12 11 11

Cable bent over 14kg 9 8 8

Facepulls 59kg 4 x 15

Cable laterals hand behind back 14kg 7 7, 9kg 10

shoulders are on fire, absolutely mashed


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Must have been quite tough holding a 10kg plate to do lat raise! Nice work


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Must have been quite tough holding a 10kg plate to do lat raise! Nice work


not an easy one mate but prefer it to DB's


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squats 60kg 10, 100kg 3 x 10

Leg press 265kg 7 x 15

Leg extension 66kg 10 10, drop set 66 52 38kg 10 6 6

standing calf raise smith m/c / seated calf raise ss 40kg/30kg 10 13, 10 12, 10 12

weighted crunches 3 x 10

cable twists 3 x 12

I am completely done in, wiped out


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg extension/leg press superset 50kg/245kg 10 sets of 12

Standing leg curl 4 plates 4 x 10

Seated calf raise 47.5kg 15 15 14 13

Weighted crunches 15 12 10 8

Weighted Side twists 4 x 15


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Every time I see that super set it sends shivers down my spine. 10 sets of 12 :stuart: Craziness.

Will it be disco legs tomorrow ?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Every time I see that super set it sends shivers down my spine. 10 sets of 12 :stuart: Craziness.
> 
> Will it be disco legs tomorrow ?


surprisingly, although they do ache a little, they are actually functioning quite well this morning and not only that I've done done 20mins HIIT cardio this morning as well


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Cardio in the morning ? Is this part of your show prep ?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Cardio in the morning ? Is this part of your show prep ?


yep I'm afraid so, 1st time this morning. Starting with just 2 mornings each week, see how we progress


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm doing my cardio after my training. Its not too bad after chest or shoulders but after legs or back its no fun at all. When is the show date ?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I'm doing my cardio after my training. Its not too bad after chest or shoulders but after legs or back its no fun at all. When is the show date ?


1st sunday in June, think that's the 6th. I used to do after but with the volume and intensity we're doing now, really couldn't face it


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Diverging pulldown 45kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 10, 85kg 10 8

BP 60kg 10, 80kg 10 8 7, 60kg 12

Seated row 59kg 10 10, 66kg 8, 59kg 9

Decline BP 70kg 10, 80kg 10 10 7

Laying inc DB row 14kg 4 x 15

Pec deck 134kg 10 10 7 6

Straight arm pulldown 50kg 12, 59kg 10 8 7

Cable xover 23kg 10 8, 18kg 10 9


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> 1st sunday in June, think that's the 6th. I used to do after but with the volume and intensity we're doing now, really couldn't face it


It's not easy at all but sadly its my only option so I just get on with it. I could go for a run in the mornings but my wet suit is at the cleaners ( had a spot of rain round our way recently ).


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> It's not easy at all but sadly its my only option so I just get on with it. I could go for a run in the mornings but my wet suit is at the cleaners ( had a spot of rain round our way recently ).


and likely more to come, so needs must I suppose


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm toying with the idea of getting an exercise bike for home so I can get in some early morning cardio but at he moment we are so busy at work I'm having to start at 6.30 which means I'm up at 5.45. There's no way on earth I'm getting up any earlier. There's a limit to what I'm willing to do and getting up at 5 in the morning to go for a jog is way over the top for me.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I'm toying with the idea of getting an exercise bike for home so I can get in some early morning cardio but at he moment we are so busy at work I'm having to start at 6.30 which means I'm up at 5.45. There's no way on earth I'm getting up any earlier. There's a limit to what I'm willing to do and getting up at 5 in the morning to go for a jog is way over the top for me.


i don't blame you, I wouldn't want to get up any earlier than that. Sometimes other things take precedence, that's just life


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Dead lift 70kg 8, 110kg 6, 140kg 4, 165kg 3 3 2

CGBP smith 20kg 10, 40kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 6 5, 40kg 12

EZ bar curls 15kg 10, 20kg 10, 25kg 9 8

EZ Skullcrushers/press 20kg 10 10, 22.5kg 7 10, 6 10, 20kg 10 10

Preacher curl 50kg 10 10 7 6

Tricep press ss hammer curl 50kg/41kg 12 10, 10 8, 8 8, 7 7

High cable curl 23kg 10, 27kg 6 6, 23kg 7

single arm tricep extension 18kg 10 10 9 7

Cable crunches 15 15

Cable side bends 15 15

Cable twists 15 15

Hanging leg raises 15 15


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Seated DB press 14kg 10, 20kg 10, 28kg 6 6 5, 20kg 10

Plate upright row 15kg 4 x 12

Hanging press 40kg 10 10 8 7

Cable lateral 14kg 8 9 9 8

Cable lateral front hand 14kg 7, 9kg 10

Facepulls 64kg 15 15 15, 69kg 12

Rear pec deck 66kg 12 12 11 10

Cable bent over 14kg 7 6, 9kg 10 9

excellent session, shoulders coming on well, beginning to see good shape


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good solid sessions mate.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> I'm toying with the idea of getting an exercise bike for home so I can get in some early morning cardio but at he moment we are so busy at work I'm having to start at 6.30 which means I'm up at 5.45. There's no way on earth I'm getting up any earlier. There's a limit to what I'm willing to do and getting up at 5 in the morning to go for a jog is way over the top for me.


This is one of my problems, as when I'm on days I have to be up at 4.30am so by the time I've done a days work and got home and done the normal family things I'm shattered and want to be in bed by 9pm which is why I can't get back into a regular routine.

As mark says, you can only do what you can do, you have to have a life too!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> This is one of my problems, as when I'm on days I have to be up at 4.30am so by the time I've done a days work and got home and done the normal family things I'm shattered and want to be in bed by 9pm which is why I can't get back into a regular routine.
> 
> As mark says, you can only do what you can do, you have to have a life too!


The post workout cardio is working well for now so I have no need to change.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> The post workout cardio is working well for now so I have no need to change.


you're looking excellent mate


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg extension/leg press superset 50kg/255kg 10 sets of 12

Standing leg curl 5 plates 4 x 10

Seated leg curl 59kg 9 7 6 6

Seated calf raise 50kg 4 x 15

Weighted crunches 4 x 15

Weighted Side twists 3 x 15

Weighted side bends 3 x 15


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> Leg extension/leg press superset 50kg/255kg 10 sets of 12
> 
> Standing leg curl 5 plates 4 x 10
> 
> ...


Another super session Mark, those legs must be coming along very nicely. You need to get a video up of the superset just so we can all see the look of joy on your face as you finish the last rep of the final set.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Another super session Mark, those legs must be coming along very nicely. You need to get a video up of the superset just so we can all see the look of joy on your face as you finish the last rep of the final set.


i doubt we could hold the camera steady, then add in the moaning and swearing, not good


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> i doubt we could hold the camera steady, then add in the moaning and swearing, not good


If you have the energy to moan and swear then your not trying hard enough. I record all my sessions in a journal and as the session goes on the writing gets progressively worse. After a shoulder session I have to use two hands as the pen it too heavy to lift single handed.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> If you have the energy to moan and swear then your not trying hard enough. I record all my sessions in a journal and as the session goes on the writing gets progressively worse. After a shoulder session I have to use two hands as the pen it too heavy to lift single handed.


totally agree, my little book is hardly legible, sometimes looks like hieroglyphics. Promise I'll train harder


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> totally agree, my little book is hardly legible, sometimes looks like *hieroglyphics*. Promise I'll train harder


That's what I was going to say but my spelling is shocking. What can I say, I'm a product of a failing education system.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> That's what I was going to say but my spelling is shocking. What can I say, I'm a product of a failing education system.


i googled it


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

One of my university professors likened my writing to a drunken spider crawling across the page, and nothing has changed much since....

My workout is planned and printed out on a spreadsheet so all I have to do is tick the set or add a number of reps ..................


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

BP 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 5 5, 80kg 7

Inc DB 30kg 10 8 6 8

Pec deck 134kg 10 9 7 7

Cable xover 27kg 10 9 7, 23kg 10

Tricep pushdown 59kg 11, 73kg 7, 82kg 6, 73kg 7, 66kg 9

Rope O/H extension 36kg 12, 10, 45kg 10 7

Single arm pushdown 14kg 10 10 9 8


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> BP 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 5 5, 80kg 7
> 
> Inc DB 30kg 10 8 6 8
> 
> ...


Consistently strong sessions mate. How're you feeling about the competition?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Consistently strong sessions mate. How're you feeling about the competition?


looking forward to it, things coming on nicely at the moment, gradually tightening up diet and adding cardio


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> looking forward to it, things coming on nicely at the moment, gradually tightening up diet and adding cardio


You'll have some fantastic before and after pics by the time your finished I'm sure.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> You'll have some fantastic before and after pics by the time your finished I'm sure.


i found a great one where I'm extremely fat, so that will be my before


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Wide grip T bar row 25kg 10, 40kg 10, 55kg 3 x 10

Diverging pulldown 50kg 10, 75kg 4 x 10

Seated row 66kg 4 x 10

Straight arm pulldown 54kg 10 10 9 8

High cable curl 23kg 10, 27kg 10 10 8

Preacher curl 50kg 10 10, 45kg 10 8

DB hammer curl 14kg 9 7 6 6

Weighted crunches 4 x 15

Weighted twists 2 x 15

Weighted side bends 2 x 15


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

am - 20mins HIIT

Dead lift 60kg 8, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 160kg 1

please remind me not to do deads in the morning, especially before brekkie

pm - Squats 60kg 10, 90kg 8, 110kg 3 x 10

Leg press 265kg 7 x 15

Leg extension 66kg 15 14 14, 52kg 20

standing curl 5 plates 3 x 10

I am completely drained


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice work on the squats mark!

Can't imagine deadlifting on an empty stomach being any fun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Nice work on the squats mark!
> 
> Can't imagine deadlifting on an empty stomach being any fun


it was a truly awful experience


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mark_star said:


> am - 20mins HIIT
> 
> Dead lift 60kg 8, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 160kg 1
> 
> ...


I think that would have had me in tears! You're really earning your results mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I struggle lifting my self out of bed in the morning so deadlifts before brekfast would just be madness.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I struggle lifting my self out of bed in the morning so deadlifts before brekfast would just be madness.


i agree, it was madness


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I train on sunday morning after breakfast and thats tough but on an empty stomach I just couldn't manage any thing. Is it an experiance you are looking to repeat.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I train on sunday morning after breakfast and thats tough but on an empty stomach I just couldn't manage any thing. Is it an experiance you are looking to repeat.


I'm very much planning on it being a one off


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Doing somthing right pal, keep it up.
> 
> I'd get some looser socks if I were you though :lol:


LOL-LOL


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Hanging press bar 15, 40kg 10, 50kg 8 8 6

Seated DB press 20kg 15 11 11

DB upright row 14kg 4 x 12

Plate lateral raise 10kg 12 12 10 10

Bent over DB raise 12kg 12 10 8 6

Facepulls 64kg 15, 69kg 15 12 12

Rear pec deck 66kg 12 12 10 10

WTF 8kg 3 sets of not very many


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg extension/leg press superset 55kg/255kg 10 sets of 12

Standing leg curl 5 plates 4 x 10

Seated leg curl 59kg 4 x 10

Seated calf raise 45kg 20, 18, 16, 15

Weighted crunches 4 x 15

Weighted Side twists 3 x 15

Weighted side bends 3 x 15


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM - 20 mins HIIT bike

PM - Inc BP 40kg 12, 60kg 10, 80kg 10 9 8, 60kg 10

Flat DB 30kg 10 10 9 8

Pec deck 134kg 10 10 8 7

Cable xover 27kg 9 8, 23kg 10 8

Tricep pushdown 64kg 10, 77kg 10 10 10

Rope O/H extension 41kg 11 10 10 10

Seated dips 15kg plate on lap 4 x 12

that feels really good, energy was high and strength good


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squats bar 10, 50kg 10, 80kg 10, 110kg 3 x 10

Leg press 275kg 7 x 15

Leg extension 66kg 2 x 15, 59kg 19

Seated leg curl 66kg 3 x 10

Seated calf raise 30kg 100 reps

Weighted crunches 3 x 15

Weighted twists 10 8


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Giving the KILLER super sets a miss.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Giving the KILLER super sets a miss.


that will be monday mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Legs twice a week ? Are you mad.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Legs twice a week ? Are you mad.


i think i probably am, working well though


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Close grip pulldown 40kg 10, 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 8, 80kg 7 7

Wide grip pulldown 60kg 4 x 10

Seated row 66kg 4 x 10

Straight arm pulldown 59kg 12 9 7 7

High cable curl 27kg 4 x 10

preacher curl 50kg 3 x 10, 59kg 8

DB concentration curl 10kg 3 x 10

nice little session, biceps very sore, back just feeling generally good


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice back workout mark, keep it up


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Great stuff as always mate, we going to get some more progress pics soon?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Great stuff as always mate, we going to get some more progress pics soon?


thanks mate, probably when we are a bit closer to the date


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Dead lift 60kg 8, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 165kg 3 3

Leg extension/leg press superset 55kg/265kg 10 sets of 12

Standing leg curl 5 plates 4 x 10

Weighted crunches 4 x 15

Weighted crunches with twists 3 x 20

pooped, that was a hard start to the week


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Inc DB 18kg 15, 26kg 10, 30kg 15 15 10, 26kg 10

Dec BP 60kg 10, 80kg 8 7, 60kg 9

BP 60kg 10 10 10

Cable xover 27kg 10 10, 23kg 10 9

Dips 10 9 9

Tricep pushdown ss rope hammert curl 8 x 12

Rope O/H extension 10 8 7

Weighted crunches 3 x 15

Hanging leg raises 3 x 15


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Wide pulldown 40kg 10, 55kg 10, 70kg 10, 85kg 2 x 10, 75kg 10

Seated row 73kg 3 x 10, 59kg 10

Chins 5 x 4

Straight arm pulldown 54kg 12 10 9 8

Preacher curl 50kg 10 10, 59kg 8 7

DB curl 12kg 3 x 10

wow only half way through the week and already so tired


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squat 70kg 10, 100kg 8, 120kg 3 x 6

Leg press 285kg 7 x 15

Leg extension 73kg 2 x 15, 59kg 21

Laying DB leg curl 20kg 12 10 10

Standing leg curl 5 plates 3 x 10

Seated calf raise 50kg 2x 14, 6 x 12

Weighted crunches 3 x 20

Side bends 3 x 15

wiped out, felt really sicky for a while


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice leg workout mark!

I'll catch you one day on the squats lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Dead lift 60kg 10, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 170kg 2 1

Leg extension/Leg press ss 55kg/275kg 10 x 12

Standing leg curl 5 plates 10 10, 6 plates 8

Seated leg curl 66kg 10, 73kg 7, 66kg 8, 59kg 8

Seated calf raise 50kg 4 x 15

Weighted crunches 25 25 20

Weighted side bends 15 15

Leg raises


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Diverging Pulldown 50kg 10, 70kg 10, 90kg 8 8, 70kg 10

Seated BP 59kg 15, 73kg 15, 79kg 10, 66kg 12

Seated row 73kg 3 x 10, 59kg 10

Smith flat BP 50kg 10, 60kg 10 10 8

Pullups 4 x 5

Cable xover 27kg 4 x 10

Weighted crunches 25 20 15

Weighted twists 15 15


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laying cable curl 41kg 10, 50kg 10, 59kg 10 10 10

Tricep pushdown 73kg 10, 82kg 10, 86kg 8, 91kg 6 5

Cable hammer curl 41kg 12, 50kg 11 11, 54kg 10, 59kg 10

O/H tricep extension 45kg 12, 54kg 10, 59kg 8 8

Preacher m/c 50kg 10, 59kg 10 10 8

DB skullcrusher 22kg 10 10 10 8

DB concentration curl/single arm pushdown ss 6 sets

Hanging leg raises 12 12 10

Weighted twists 15 15

Weighted side bends 15 15

excellent, what a lot of fun


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

'Excellent, what a lot of fun' ?

Are you being sarky there? Or was it really fun? Hurrr hurrrr.......you lurrrrrrrrrrv it dontchya? Huh? Huh?....


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> 'Excellent, what a lot of fun' ?
> 
> Are you being sarky there? Or was it really fun? Hurrr hurrrr.......you lurrrrrrrrrrv it dontchya? Huh? Huh?....


nope not sarky, as you say I lurrrrrrved it


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squat bar 10, 70kg 10, 100kg 6, 120kg 3 x 10

Leg press 295kg 7 x 15

Leg extension 79kg 3 x 15, 66kg 20

Standing leg curl 6 plates 3 x 10

Seated calf raise 40kg 20 20 16


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Seated shoulder press 30kg 15, 50kg 12, 70kg 10, 80kg 10 10

Smith BNP 30kg 10, 40kg 3 x 8, 30kg 12

Facepulls 59kg 15, 64kg 15, 68kg 14, 73kg 10

Cable upright row 45kg 10, 41kg 10 10

Cable lateral raise 14kg 10 9 8

Rear pec deck 66kg 10, 79kg 8, 73kg 8

Plate laterals 10kg 3 x 12

Prone DB WY's 8kg 3 x 6

DB front raise 8kg 3 x 10

DB lateral raise 8kg 3 x 10

Weighted crunches 3 x 25

Weighted twists 2 x 15

Weighted side bends 2 x 15

Oh that was rather a lot, but I didn't half enjoy it


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Dead lift 60kg 10, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 170kg 2 1

Leg extension/leg press superset 55kg/275kg 10 sets of 12

Seated calf raise 40kg 20 20 16

Seated leg curl 59kg 3 x 10

Standing leg curl 5 plates 2 x 10

Good hard start to the week


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM - 20 mins HIIT bike

PM - Inc DB 14kg 12, 26kg 10, 30kg 113 12 11

Flat BP 60kg 10, 70kg 10 12 12

Pec deck 134kg 10 10 10 9

Cable xover 27kg 10 10 10 6

Tricep pushdown 69kg 10, 77kg 9 9

Rope O/H extension 45kg 12, 50kg 12 11, 54kg 9

Seated crunches 15 15 12

Hanging leg raises 12 10

not bad, bit of a headache so slightly subdued


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Am and pm workouts, dedication.

When's your comp mark?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> Am and pm workouts, dedication.
> 
> When's your comp mark?


june the 8th mate, would rather not do am and pm but no real choice, just has to be done


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Diverging pulldown 40kg 10, 45kg 10, 65kg 10, 85kg 3 x 10, 65kg 10

Neutral grip pulldown 65kg 8 8

Seated low rope row 66kg 4 x 10

Seated low rope row 66kg 4 x 10

Pull ups 4 x 5

High cable curl 27kg 10 10 8 8

Laying cable curl 45kg 12, 50kg 12 12 10

Rope hammer curl 45kg 8, 41kg 4 x 10

Weighted twists 2 x 15

Weighted side bends 2 x 15

Leg raises 20 13

really enjoyed that, felt strong and had lots of energy


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squat 70kg 10, 110kg 10, 130kg 3 x 8

Leg press 295kg 4 x 15, 325kg 2 x 15, 355kg 2 x 15

Leg extension 59kg 3 x 15

Standing leg curl 5 plates 3 x 10

Seated calf raise 40kg 3 x 15

I contemplated doing something else but that was as far as I got, I'm totally knackered


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Seated shoulder press 40kg 15, 70kg 10, 80kg 10 9 8

Cable lateral 14kg 3 x 10

Smith BNP 30kg 10, 40kg 3 x 8

Smith upright row 30kg 4 x 10

Rear pec deck 66kg 3 x 10

DB lateral raise 10kg 4 x 12

Facepulls 60kg 4 x 12

Cable front raise 31kg 4 x 10

Seated DB 16kg 20 15 11

15 mins cardio bike


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice weights on the shoulder press Mark!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Nice weights on the shoulder press Mark!


have to be honest, a tad disappointed wanted 90 but couldn't get the 1st one on my own


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg extension/Leg press ss 55kg/285kg 10 x 12 wow that was so bloody hard

Standing leg curl 6 plates 4 x 10

Seated leg curl 66kg 3 x 10, 9

Seated calf raise 50kg 3 x 15, 14

Weighted crunches

Leg raises

Russian twists with kettle bell

other ab stuff

15 mins cross trainer


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM - 20 mins cross trainer

PM - Inc DB 12kg 12, 30kg 3 x 12, 8

Flat BP 70kg 10 10 8 7

Dips 3 x 10

Pec deck 134kg 10 10 8

Cable xover 27kg 4 x 10

Tricep pushdown 77kg 5, 69kg 3 x 10, 59kg 13

Rope O/H extension 50kg 10 9 7, 45kg 10

Laying EZ bar CGBP 20kg 3 x 20

Weighted crunches 25 25 15

Cross trainer 10 mins


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Those leg press supersets sounded hard!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Those leg press supersets sounded hard!


they really were mate, really pushing the limits now


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

mark_star said:


> they really were mate, really pushing the limits now


But marky mark....it's by pushing what we think are our limits we learn we can go that little bit further.....and if we've hit the end, we can change what we do and go from a different angle.....it's all good hey?

You're doing a really fab job Mark....really good....x


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> But marky mark....it's by pushing what we think are our limits we learn we can go that little bit further.....and if we've hit the end, we can change what we do and go from a different angle.....it's all good hey?
> 
> You're doing a really fab job Mark....really good....x


thanks matey, I know and there's no way i'm going to stop pushing. I want to see just how far I can go. My body is holding up remarkably well, it's amazing seeing things change and develop on a near constant basis.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Dead lifts 60kg 10, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 170kg 2 2

Pull ups 7 7 6

Pulldown 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 8, 80kg 6, 65kg 10

Prone DB row 14kg 12, 18kg 3 x 10

Seated row 66kg 4 x 10

Straight arm pulldown 50kg 15, 54kg 3 x 10

Laying cable curl 54kg 10, 59kg 10 9, 64kg 8

Rope hammer curl 45kg 12, 50kg 3 x 10

Preacher curl 54kg 8 7, 50kg 8, 45kg 10

Cardio 15mins bike

great session, really enjoyed it, lots of energy


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

so last 2 days dropped cals to around 2100 p=230, c=65, f=100 approx

ended up a bit different this evening, had a chat about diet/prep (adding lots of cardio etc), consequently training was cut a bit short

AM - 20 mins HIIT cardio bike

PM - Leg press all sets of 10, 175kg, 225, 275, 315, 355, 385, 385

Leg extension 79kg 4 x 12

Seated leg curl 59kg 4 x 12

Cross trainer 15 mins

Weighted crunches

Leg raises

Planks


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I see you have upped the cardio. Is the prep on track ?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I see you have upped the cardio. Is the prep on track ?


I think so, dropped cals by 400 a day mid this week. From next week cardio will be 4 mornings and 5 eves


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM - cardio 20mins HIIT bike

PM - Hanging press 40kg 4 x 10

Push press 40kg 10 9 8 7

Cable lateral 14kg 4 x 10

Cable bent over 14kg 10 8 7 6

Rear pec deck 66kg 10 10 8 7

Hanging leg raises 3 x 10

Weighted twists 2 x 15

Weighted side bends 2 x 13

15 mins cardio bike


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> I think so, dropped cals by 400 a day mid this week. From next week cardio will be 4 mornings and 5 eves


Oh the joys of cardio :whistling: but it does serve its purpose.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Oh the joys of cardio :whistling: but it does serve its purpose.


yeah I keep telling myself that


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I actually got to the point where I was enjoying it, in a strange kind of way. I just put my headphones on, get settled in and off we go. I think people don't enjoy it because the results aren't instant. When lifting weight you do a few sets and the muscles pump up and you look different within a few minutes but cardio doesn't have that immediate effect so there doesn't seem to be any reward as we are all focused on getting pumped and huge. I have been forced to take this week off and I can see a difference as I have become softer and less toned. I'm looking forward to getting back on the bike again.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i must admit it's not all that bad, I think the worst is just having to do so many sessions of basically the same thing. I stick my headphones on and the morning HIIT sessions are gone in a flash. Certainly noticed good improvements in CV fitness too. I'll probably feel better about it in a couple of weeks


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Once you start seeing the results is all worth it. I'm toying with the idea of getting a stationary bike for the house so I can do my cardio in the morning as doing 30 minutes after weights means I don't get home until gone 9.30 some evenings which means I hardly see the wife.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg extension/Leg press ss 55kg/295kg 10 x 12

Smith squats 60kg 6, 50kg 8 8

Standing leg curl 6 plates 4 x 10

Seated calf raise 40kg 4 x 20

Hanging Leg raises 3 x 12

15 mins bike


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM - cardio 20mins HIIT bike

PM - pullups 3 x 10

Decline BP 60kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 8 6, 80kg 8

Seated row 77kg 8, 66kg 3 x 10

Dips 3 x 10

Pec deck 134kg 10 10 9 7

Diverging pulldown 70kg 4 x 10

Seated BP 66kg 12 9 9

Weighted crunches 22 17 15

crunch m/c 3 x 10

cardio 15mins bike

legs are very sore from last night, both this morning and tonight it took a while for them to get moving


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> AM - cardio 20mins HIIT bike
> 
> PM - pullups 3 x 10
> 
> ...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM - 20 mins HIIT bike

PM - Dead lift 70kg 10, 110kg 6, 140kg 4, 175kg 2

Tricep pushdown rope 30kg 10, 35kg 3 x 7, 30kg 10

CGBP 60kg 3 x 10, 9

Laying EZ bar skullcrushers 20kg 3 x 10, 8

Close hand push ups

Single arm pushdown 3 x 10

Preacher curl 50kg 10, 54kg 10 10 9

Cable curl 3 x 10, 9

Cable hammer curl 9 9 8

Weighted side bends 15 15

Weighted twists 15 15

Bike 15 mins

really beginning to feel the strain, again legs took a bit to get moving


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM - 20 mins HIIT cardio bike

PM - Squats 70kg 10, 110kg 10, 130kg 3 x 6

Leg press all sets of 10, 265kg, 315, 355, 385, 425, 445kg x 8, 485 x 1 failed on 2nd, squashed, dodged a bullet there, ankle is sore but other than that got away with it

Leg extension 66kg 10 12, 77kg 12 12

Standing leg curl 6 plates 4 x 10

Weighted crunches

Weighted crunches with twist

15 mins Bike


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That was some heavy leg work mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> That was some heavy leg work mate.


don't i know it andy, Ouch


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

You wait till tomorrow mate :lol:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> You wait till tomorrow mate :lol:


oh well, bring out the cliche, no pain no gain


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Which comp then mate?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Which comp then mate?


East Anglian BB, June 8th


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good for you mate. I will be looking that one up


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Good for you mate. I will be looking that one up


once i've done it, I'll plaster pics everywhere, you won't have to look far


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good for you mate :thumb: What category you aiming for?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

it was a toss up between 1st timers and over 50's, leaning towards the 1st timers


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> it was a toss up between 1st timers and over 50's, leaning towards the 1st timers


When do you have to make your mind up which one mate?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

it can be in the last week so no rush


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> it can be in the last week so no rush


That is good. You have loads of time to decide. Do you feel prep is on target?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> That is good. You have loads of time to decide. Do you feel prep is on target?


i certainly hope so, being the 1st time it's a bit difficult to gauge but I do expect to get somewhere close. Obviously I want to be as good as possible and I'm happy to push myself to my limits and as tonight, somewhat beyond


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good to hear mate. You are certainly putting the effort in.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Good to hear mate. You are certainly putting the effort in.


thanks Andy


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey credit where it is due mate.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo marky mark....as said above...you are making us proud.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ullo marky mark....as said above...you are making us proud.


why thankyou, that made me go all funny inside


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Getting plenty of good workouts in Mark.

Very glad to hear that your prep is coming along nicely!

Are you taking any gear or are you entering a natural comp?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Getting plenty of good workouts in Mark.
> 
> Very glad to hear that your prep is coming along nicely!
> 
> Are you taking any gear or are you entering a natural comp?


not taking anything at the mo, keep having thoughts of a little bit of anavar though


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Glad to hear your doing it without AAS, I regret having a run on AAS tbh.

Don't think I'll ever touch anything again. Haven't for well over a year now


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Is it a un-tested show then mark?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Is it a un-tested show then mark?


yes it is mate


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Are you "natty" or have you used before?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM - 20mins HIIT cardio

PM - Smith BNP 20kg 12, 30kg 10, 40kg 10 9 8 7

Hanging press 40kg 3 x 10

Standing alternate press behind and front 30kg 18

Upright row 40kg 4 x 10

Plate lateral 10kg 4 x 12

Rear pec deck 66kg 3 x 10, 9

WTY's 8kg 7 6 6

15 mins cardio bike

end of the week, extremely happy and rather tired. With the increase in cardio I'm really surprised at the amount of energy I have maintained. Roll on next week


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laying DB leg curl 14kg 15, 20kg 10, 24kg 4 x 10

Standing leg curl 6 plates 10, 5 plates 3 x 10

Leg extension 66kg 10, 73kg 10 10, 93kg 10, 113kg 10 10

Seated leg press single leg 66kg 10, 73kg 3 x 10

Standing smith m/c calf raise 50kg 13 12 11 10

Weighted crunches 4 x 15

20 mins HIIT bike


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM - cardio 20mins HIIT bike

PM - Decline BP 40kg 15, 60kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 8 8

Inc BP 70kg 8, 80kg 4 3, 70kg 8 7

Pec deck 134kg 10 10 9 7

Dips 12 11 10

Tricep pushdown 4 x 10

Tricep o/h extension 4 x 10

Weighted side bends 20 20

Weighted twists 15 15

cardio 20mins HIIT bike


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Looking trim my friend!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Looking trim my friend!


gradually coming off mate


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM - 20 mins HIIT bike

PM - Dead lift 60kg 10, 100kg 8, 140kg 4, 175kg 2 1

Pull ups 3 x 10

Diverging pulldown 59kg 10, 66kg 10, 73kg 10, 79kg 10, 86kg 10

T bar rows 40 kg 4 x 10

Seated cable row 92kg 4 x 12

Laying cable curl 41 kg 10, 50kg 10, 59kg 10 10

Single arm cable preacher curl 18kg 4 x 10

Preacher curl 50kg 8, 45kg 8, 41kg 10 9

Weighted crunches 4 x 15

20 mins cardio bike


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM - cardio 20mins bike

PM - Seated shoulder press 30kg 10, 60kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 10 8, 80kg 10

Smith BNP 40kg 10 7, 30kg 10 10

Smith upright row 30kg 4 x 10

Rear pec deck 66kg 12 12 10 8

DB lateral raise 8kg 4 x 10

15 mins cardio bike


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM - cardio 20mins bike

PM - Leg extension 30kg 2 x 10

Leg press 205kg 10, 255kg 10, 305kg 10, 355kg 10, 405kg 8, 445kg 8

Leg extension 75kg 10, 95kg 3 x 10

Seated leg curl 66kg 3 x 8

SLDL 60kg 5, 90kg 3 x 10

Weighted crunches 3 x 15

Cardio 20mins bike

the end of a long hard week, calories are now being dropped by a further 300 per day to around 1800


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Looking old in the vids mark  only messing mate haha


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Looking old in the vids mark  only messing mate haha


thanks Shaun, that's because I am


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

As long as you feel young. That's all that matters!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

How are you feeling mate?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> As long as you feel young. That's all that matters!





andyhuggins said:


> How are you feeling mate?


young

and hungry


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> young
> 
> and hungry


Glad you are feeling young mate :thumb:

Hungry for what though?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Glad you are feeling young mate :thumb:
> 
> Hungry for what though?


whatever comes within grabbing distance


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> whatever comes within grabbing distance


Is 1st place within your grasp?

Food comes second.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Is 1st place within your grasp?
> 
> Food comes second.


now there's a question, let's just say food can wait


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> now there's a question, let's just say food can wait


Good answer mate 

How long till the big day know mate?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Good answer mate
> 
> How long till the big day know mate?


7 weeks on sunday Andy

just started seriously working on my routine, have a reasonable idea of my poses and transitions, hopefully I can fit them to the music well enough


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> 7 weeks on sunday Andy
> 
> just started seriously working on my routine, have a reasonable idea of my poses and transitions, hopefully I can fit them to the music well enough


You now need to pose, pose , pose and pose again to the compulsories and your free round to nail it mate. Use the posing as your cardio. What is the exact date and location of the show mate?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

sunday the 8th june, in Great Yarmouth


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> You now need to pose, pose , pose and pose again to the compulsories and your free round to nail it mate. Use the posing as your cardio. What is the exact date and location of the show mate?


blimey, this posing lark is hard work


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> sunday the 8th june, in Great Yarmouth


I might see if i can make it up there to support you mate. No promises yet though mate.



mark_star said:


> blimey, this posing lark is hard work


Mate it is the hardest cv you will do. You will sweat like a pig and hurt like hell and still be expected to smile.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> I might see if i can make it up there to support you mate. No promises yet though mate.
> 
> Mate it is the hardest cv you will do. You will sweat like a pig and hurt like hell and still be expected to smile.


that would be fantastic if you could make it Andy

just running through fairly relaxed is hard work, once I really get the timing I'm going to be knackered


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, I miss a few posts and you've gone all Steven Spielberg on us. Looking very good in the video clips, the muscle is starting to show through and your leaning out nicely. You have come a long way already and the next 7 weeks should see some good results. Best of luck for the show.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> that would be fantastic if you could make it Andy
> 
> just running through fairly relaxed is hard work, once I really get the timing I'm going to be knackered


I will do my best to be there mate. You have put a lot of hard work in.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Wow, I miss a few posts and you've gone all Steven Spielberg on us. Looking very good in the video clips, the muscle is starting to show through and your leaning out nicely. You have come a long way already and the next 7 weeks should see some good results. Best of luck for the show.


haha thanks mate, you're a star, bring on Hollywood


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy Easter Marky mark...have a lovely weekend...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Inc BP 50kg 12, 70kg 10, 80kg 7 7, 70kg 12, 50kg 20

Decline BP 70kg 10, 75kg 9 9 10

Dips 15 14 11

Pec deck 134kg 10, 120kg 10 9, 113kg 7, 100kg 7

Bench dips 15, +50kg 10 10

Tricep pushdown 50kg 4 x 10

Tricep o/h extension 42kg 4 x 10

Weighted crunches 3 x 25

Crunch m/c 4 x 15

cardio 20mins HIIT bike

good start to the week, feel great for having an extra day off


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM - 20 mins HIIT bike

PM - Dead lift 60kg 10, 100kg 8, 140kg 5, 175kg 2 1

Pull ups 3 x 10

Seated row 66kg 10 10, 59kg 10 10

Pulldown 65kg 10, 75kg 10, 85kg 10, 95kg 8

High cable pull 4 x 12

Cable curl 4 x 10

Rope hammer curl 4 x 10

High cable curl 23kg 12 11

20 mins cardio bike


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM - 20 mins HIIT bike

PM - leg extension/leg press ss 55kg/305kg 10x12

Seated leg curl 66kg 3 x 10

Standing leg curl 5 plates 3 x 10

Seated calf raise 40kg 4 x 15

20 mins bike


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's getting close now. Do you feel you are where you need to be ?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> It's getting close now. Do you feel you are where you need to be ?


that's quite a hard question, I certainly hope so, 6 weeks to go and still some fat to shift, it's going to be close


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Glad it's all going to plan mark! Keep your head where it's at and you'll look great I'm sure!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM - 20mins HIIT cardio

PM - Seated shoulder press m/c 30kg 15 15, 60kg 10, 80kg 10 9

Smith BNP 20kg 8, 30kg 10, 40kg 10 8 8, 30kg 10 9

Seated facepulls 45kg 15, 54kg 3 x 15

Cable lateral 9kg 8, 14kg negative only (5 secs) 3 x 7

Rear pec deck 66kg 12 12 10 8

Smith Upright row 30kg 4 x 10

Kettle bell lateral raise 8kg 4 x 12

Kettle bell front raise 8kg 4 x 10

Dips 3 x 12

Tricep press 54kg 3 x 15, 66kg 2 x 12

Single arm pushdown 14kg 3 x 10

Single arm hand pronated 9kg 3 x 10

20 mins HIIT cardio bike

what a good end to my 49th year, really excellent session, lots of energy


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

mark_star said:


> AM - 20mins HIIT cardio
> 
> PM - Seated shoulder press m/c 30kg 15 15, 60kg 10, 80kg 10 9
> 
> ...


Phew! well done, looks exhausting!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> AM - 20mins HIIT cardio
> 
> PM - Seated shoulder press m/c 30kg 15 15, 60kg 10, 80kg 10 9
> 
> ...


So you 50 today or tmoz mate?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Great journal.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> So you 50 today or tmoz mate?


tmoz mate, just noticed you asked if i'd used before, answer is no


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Great journal.


thankyou


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Phew! well done, looks exhausting!


thanks Greshie, hard work but fun


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday for tomorrow ... are you doing anything to celebrate?

On my 50th my mates took me to Whitstable for the weekend .... loved it!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> tmoz mate, just noticed you asked if i'd used before, answer is no


Well what you up to tmoz then mate. Nice to see you are still a "natty" :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Well what you up to tmoz then mate. Nice to see you are still a "natty" :thumb:





Greshie said:


> Happy Birthday for tomorrow ... are you doing anything to celebrate?
> 
> On my 50th my mates took me to Whitstable for the weekend .... loved it!


i have to work tomorrow but we'll go out for a nice meal in the evening and i'll eat myself silly


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> i have to work tomorrow but we'll go out for a nice meal in the evening and i'll eat myself silly


Enjoy the meal mate. You deserve it


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Enjoy the meal mate. You deserve it


thanks Andy i will


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy birthday Mark. Hope you enjoyed the day.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy belated birthday mate! Hope you had a good day


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

OMG the bloody gym was jam packed, could hardly find any free equipment, total nightmare

Seated leg curl 30kg 10, 50kg 10, 66kg 3 x 10, 59kg 10

Standing leg curl 6 plates 4 x 10

Leg extension 59kg 15, 73kg 12, 86kg 12, 100kg 10, 113kg 3 x 10

Leg press 225kg 265 305 345 385 425 455 all 10 reps

Toe press 100kg 15, 3 x 12

15 mins cardio


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

oops, computer melt down


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I had the same problem last week. When I train there is only ever 4 or 5 people in the gym but all of a sudden the place was packed, hardly a bench or machine available. If it happens again I'm off over to train in @George-Bean's home gym.

Looks like you still managed to geta good session in though.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I had the same problem last week. When I train there is only ever 4 or 5 people in the gym but all of a sudden the place was packed, hardly a bench or machine available. If it happens again I'm off over to train in @George-Bean's home gym.
> 
> Looks like you still managed to geta good session in though.


just kills motivation when you walk in and think WTF, a real heart sink moment. I suppose on reflection it was still reasonable


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Your welcome to come over chaps ;-)

Monday and friday nights at the commercial gym I use are a waste of time unless I wanna do legs, I'm sure I am the only one in there that uses the leg machines lol.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM - cardio 20mins HIIT bike

PM - Inc BP 40kg 10, 60kg 10, 80kg 8 6, 70kg 10

Decline BP 70kg 10, 80kg 8 8 7

Dips 15 14 12 10

Pec deck 134kg 10, 120kg 10 9, 113kg 8

Tricep pushdown 4 x 12

Tricep o/h extension 4 x 10

Tricep pushdown rope 3 x 10

cardio 20mins HIIT bike


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM - 20 mins HIIT bike

PM - Dead lift 60kg 10, 100kg 8, 140kg 5, couldn't do 175 was just too hard, think the calorie deficit is now taking effect

Pulldown 45kg 10, 65kg 10, 85kg 8 8, 80kg 10, 65kg 10

Seated row 68kg 10, 61kg 10, 54kg 10, 47kg 10

T bar 40kg 4 x 12

Straight arm pulldown 50kg 15 15 14 12

High Cable curl 23kg 4 x 10

Preacher curl m/c 50kg 4 x 10

20 mins cardio bike


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I know what you mean. I get about 2/3 into my training and start to flag a little. I have been taking BCAA, creatine and glutamine in my workout drink and it seems to be helping to keep me going.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I know what you mean. I get about 2/3 into my training and start to flag a little. I have been taking BCAA, creatine and glutamine in my workout drink and it seems to be helping to keep me going.


i do BCAA and creatine but I'm still struggling


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM - 20 mins HIIT bike

PM - Squat 60kg 10, 90kg 10, 110kg 3 x 90, 90kg 10

leg press 255kg 305kg 355kg 395kg 10 reps each, 425kg 8

leg extension 73kg 12 12 15 15

Ab crunch m/c 4 x 15

Leg raises 5 x 20

10 mins bike


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

425kg leg press struggling. :confused1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> 425kg leg press struggling. :confused1:


it was so hard mate, I'm losing quite a few kilos off my top lifts now


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not loosing so much on the heavy sets as I do a lot of reverse pyramids so the heavy set is the first working set but I have noticed a drop on the latter sets. I just have to drop the weight a little to hit my reps.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I'm not loosing so much on the heavy sets as I do a lot of reverse pyramids so the heavy set is the first working set but I have noticed a drop on the latter sets. I just have to drop the weight a little to hit my reps.


i suppose neither of us really have quite enough energy to do our normal volume


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

We are both making progress towards our goals and that's what counts.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Still looking strong mate!

Keep on pushing


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM - 20mins HIIT cardio

PM - Seated shoulder press m/c 40kg 15, 70kg 10, 90kg 7 7, 60kg 15

Seated DB press 22kg 10 7 10 8

Cable lateral 18kg negative only (5 secs) 4 x 10

Seated facepulls 54kg 4 x 15

High facepulls 45kg 2 x 15, 54kg 15

Weighted side bends 3 x 20

Weighted twists 3 x 15

Sacked cardio tonight, thought a bit extra recovery would do me more good


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Stay in the game mate. Your strength will lessen but just push as hard as you can. It's not about the weight you shift it how you do it and how it affects you.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Seated row 40kg 10, 52kg 10, 66kg 10 10, 52kg 10 10, 45kg 8

Seated BP m/c 59kg 12, 73kg 10, 86kg 8, 73kg 10

Pulldown 59kg 10, 66kg 10, 73kg 10, 79kg 10

Dips 3 x 15

T bar 50kg 4 x 10

Smith BP 40kg 10 20 20 15

cardio 20 mins bike


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

How were the energy levels tonight ?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> How were the energy levels tonight ?


quite reasonable thanks, i think i rested well over the weekend so feel refreshed


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM - 20 mins cardio

PM - dead lift 60kg 10, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 160kg 2

tricep pushdown 45kg 10, 54kg 10, 64kg 10, 73kg 10 10, 82kg 8, 86kg 5, 73kg 10

tricep o/h rope 50kg 10, 54kg 3 x 10, 50kg 15

bench dips +40kg 12 12 10 10

DB skull crushers 14kg 7 6, 10kg 10 10

Inc DB curl 10kg 4 x 10

EZ bar curl +20kg 3 x 10

Concentration curl 14kg 7 7, 12kg 8 8

Ab m/c 4 x 15


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM - 20 mins cardio

PM - Leg extension 25kg 10, 40kg 10, 50kg 10, 65kg 10, 80kg 10, 100kg 10, 110kg 10 10 8, 100kg 10

Leg press 265kg 10, 325kg 10, 355kg 10, 385kg 10, 415kg 10, 435kg 8

Seated calf raise 40kg 3 x 15 13

Seated leg curl 59kg 3 x 10

Standing leg curl 6 plates 3 x 10

Laying leg raises 3 x 20

20 mins cardio


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Heavy leg session there Mark!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Heavy leg session there Mark!


and i really know it this morning


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM - 20mins cardio

PM - Seated shoulder press m/c 30kg 15

Smith BNP 30kg 10 10, 40kg 10 10, 35kg 11, 30kg 12

Smith upright row 30kg 4 x 10

Cable lateral 18kg negative only (5 secs) 4 x 10

Seated facepulls 59kg 15, 68kg 12, 73kg 10 10

Rear pec deck 66kg 3 x 10, 12

Weighted side bends 2 x 15

Weighted twists 3 x 15

Leg raises 3 x 20

what a week, I am sooo knackered, looking forward to a day off


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

You have earned it mate. Enjoy it


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squats 70kg 10, 100kg 10, 120kg 10 8 8, 100kg 8

Leg press 235kg 10, 275kg 10, 315kg 10, 355kg 10, 385kg 10, 415kg 10

Leg extension 73kg 12, 3 x 15

Standing leg curl 5 plates 4 x 10

Seated calf raise 40kg 3 x 15 12


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM - 20mins cardio

PM - Inc DB press 18kg 10, 28kg 10, 30kg 12 10 9 10

Flat BP 60kg 10, 70kg 10 8 9

Dips 14 14 11

Pec deck 134kg 9 8 8, 100kg 12

CGBP 60kg 6, 3 x 5

Tricep pushdown rope 64kg 9, 3 x 8

Tricep O/H ext rope 50kg 10, 54kg 9 8 8

Ab m/c 15 15 12 10

nice session, feel very good, happy with progression


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

dead lift 60kg 10, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 170kg 1

Diverging pulldown 40kg 10, 60kg 10, 75kg 10, 85kg 8 8 7

Diverging pulldown, palms facing 60kg 3 x 10

Seated row 66kg 8, 59kg 3 x 10, 45kg 15

BB bent over row 60kg 3 x 10

High cable curl 27kg 10 10, 32kg 7 7 6

Preacher curl 54kg 10 10 8 7

excellent session, really great feeling


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Its nice when it all goes well.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Its nice when it all goes well.


certainly is mate, I've enjoyed this week, felt better than expected


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

How's all the contest prep going ?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> How's all the contest prep going ?


pretty good, I think, still got some fat on lower abs but can see much more definition than before, hopefully with a bit of tan will actually look ok


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> pretty good, I think, still got some fat on lower abs but can see much more definition than before, hopefully with a bit of tan will actually look ok


It's only a few weeks away now isn't it ?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> It's only a few weeks away now isn't it ?


3 weeks on Sunday, blimey it's close


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM - 20 mins cardio

PM - Leg press 145kg 4 x 50

Leg extension 39kg 3 x 50

Seated calf raise 30kg 30 30 20

Smith squat 20kg 20 20

20 mins cardio

short but sweet, quite good fun really


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM - 20mins cardio

PM - Smith BNP 20kg 12, 30kg 10, 40kg 10 10 10, 30kg 15

Smith upright row 30kg 4 x 10

Cable lateral 18kg negative only (5 secs) 3 x 10, 14kg 10, ss plate lateral 10kg 10, 3 x 8

Seated facepulls 64kg 15, 68kg 15 12 12

Rear pec deck 66kg 4 x 10

Weighted side bends 2 x 15

Weighted twists 3 x 15

the end of a very hard week, only 2 heavy weeks to go and then the peak week, the finishing line is in sight


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Keep it going mate. The finish line is in sight. Good going :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Anymore pics mate?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg extension 39kg 10, 59kg10 ,93kg 10, 113kg 3 x 10, 59kg 30

Leg press 205kg 15, 245kg 15, 285kg 15, 315kg 15, 345kg 15, 375kg 10, 395kg 10

Standing leg curl 6 plates 8, 5 plates 3 x 10

Seated calf raise 50kg 4 x 10

Ab m/c 15 15 10 10 20 (drop set)


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Anymore pics mate?


not yet mate


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flat BP 50kg 10, 70kg 10, 80kg 7, 70kg 12

Inc DB press 28kg 4 x 10

Dips 15 14 12 11

Cable crossover 23kg 12, 27kg 10, 32kg 8 8

Tricep pushdown v bar 59kg 10, 73kg 10, 82kg 6, 73kg 10, 59kg 11

Tricep o/h rope 54kg 10 10 8 8

Single arm tri ex cable 14kg 4 x 10

Hanging leg raises 10 10

Laying leg raises

Not much in the tank tonight but still turned into a decent session


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Diverging pulldown 40kg 10, 65kg 10, 80kg 10 8, 65kg 10

Pulldown 3 x 10 hold at bottom

Seated cable row 83kg 10, 92kg 4 x 15

Cable pulldown 23kg 4 x 10

Preacher curl 54kg 10 10 8 8

single arm preacher 27kg 7, 23kg 3 x 10

DB concentration curl 12kg 3 x 10

today has been really hard, energy levels very low all day, took a few sets to really get motoring in the gym


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just keep pushing your self Mark. The end is getting close then it will all be worth it.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

SLDL 70kg 10, 100kg 7 10 10

Standing leg curl 5 plates 3 x 10

Leg press 265kg 10, 305kg 10, 345kg 10, 375kg 10, 405kg 10, 425kg 6

Leg extension 73kg 12, 86kg 12, 100kg 12, drop set 100kg 10 86kg 6 73kg 6 59kg 6

that was it


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Smith shrugs 40kg 10, 70kg 10, 100kg 3 x 10

Smith BNP 30kg 10, 40kg 10 10 8

Seated arnold press 12kg 10 10, 14kg 10 10

Cable lateral 14kg negative only (5 secs) 7 7 5

Cable bentover 9kg 4 x 12

Rear pec deck 66kg 11, 10 10 9


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Not long now big man. How are you feeling?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Not long now big man. How are you feeling?


can't wait now Andy, looking forward to the whole thing. Been feeling a bit dodgy this week, slight tight chest but nothing serious. I'm happy with what I've achieved so far, hopefully a bit more progress in the next 2 weeks


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> can't wait now Andy, looking forward to the whole thing. Been feeling a bit dodgy this week, slight tight chest but nothing serious. I'm happy with what I've achieved so far, hopefully a bit more progress in the next 2 weeks


Good for you mate. I am still looking at coming up. Depends on the finances tbh. I may well Contact you for more details.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Good for you mate. I am still looking at coming up. Depends on the finances tbh. I may well Contact you for more details.


would be great to meet you, I check forum every day. I appreciate the support that you have given me


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Make sure you get some nice pics so we can see how you have developed. Is it two weeks tomorrow ?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Make sure you get some nice pics so we can see how you have developed. Is it two weeks tomorrow ?


yes it is mate and there will be pics a plenty


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Is it all cardio, cardio, cardio at the moment ?

Will you be doing any water manipulation ? TBH I'm not sure exactly what that is but I heard it mentioned in contest prep.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Is it all cardio, cardio, cardio at the moment ?
> 
> Will you be doing any water manipulation ? TBH I'm not sure exactly what that is but I heard it mentioned in contest prep.


this week i havent done any cardio but before that both morning and evening. I will be drinking lots in the final week and then cut it the evening before, its all such a guess being the 1st time, so we'll see what happens


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've just been reading up on water/carb manipulation and I think I will give it a go for a week and see what happens. From what I read I have to keep carbs low (which I am currently doing anyway) and increase my water by roughly 2l a day for the first 5 days then on day 6 and 7 I increase my carbs and drop my water right down. It should be an interesting little experiment. The tough bit will be avoiding caffeine for the week as I'm a coffee junkie.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Dec BP press 50kg 10, 70kg 10, 80kg 10 10, 70kg 10

Flat BP 60kg 10 12 10 10

Dips 15 13 12

Pec deck 134kg 7, 100kg 3 x 10

Cable crossover 23kg 4 x 10

Tricep pushdown v bar 50kg 10, 68kg 10 10 9

Tricep o/h rope 54kg 4 x 10

Single arm tri ex cable 14kg 4 x 10

very hard work but felt ok in the end


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> Dec BP press 50kg 10, 70kg 10, 80kg 10 10, 70kg 10
> 
> Flat BP 60kg 10 12 10 10
> 
> ...


If it was easy then everyone would be doing it. Keep pushing the finish line is in sight now.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Diverging pulldown 40kg 10, 60kg 10, 75kg 10, 85kg 8, 75kg 10, 60kg 10

Seated cable row 92kg 4 x 15

Pulldown 75kg 4 x 10 hold at bottom

Seated row m/c 52kg 4 x 10

High cable curl 27kg 3 x 10, 9

Cable curl 50kg 7, 41kg 3 x 10

Single arm cable curl 18kg 2 x 10

Weighted crunches 3 x 10, 15

not a bad session, really got into back and worked it well


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Leg extension 40kg 12

Leg extension/leg press ss 55kg/285kg 10 x 12

Standing leg curl 5 plates 4 x 10

Seated calf raise 50kg 8 11 8 8

short but sweet, superset was super hard but good fun


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Smith BNP 20kg 10, 30kg 10, 40kg 10, 42.5kg 8, 40kg 10, 30kg 10 10

Smith shrugs 50kg 10, 90kg 3 x 10

Smith upright row 30kg 3 x 10

Cable lateral 14kg 3 x 10

Facepulls 64kg 15, 73kg 3 x 12

Single arm DB lateral 10kg 3 x 10

Single arm DB bent over 10kg 3 x 10


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

so what a week, training has been light with higher reps, all quite reasonable

the problem, father-inlaw has only a couple of days to live (cancer) so no choice but to drop out of comp. A shame but other things are more important and they'll always be another comp


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear the bad news. Real respect to you for dropping out the comp, especially after all the dedication. Hope everyone copes well.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Sad to hear about your Father in Law, but there will be many more comps as you say ...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sad time Mark.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks everyone


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey mate. Sorry to hear the sad news.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Only just realised you haven't been posting. Sorry to hear the sad news Mark


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Belated well wishes mark


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well it's been a very long time since I posted. Think I may take a couple of update pics in the week, just to let you know I'm still alive and kicking


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

mark_star said:


> well it's been a very long time since I posted. Think I may take a couple of update pics in the week, just to let you know I'm still alive and kicking


Hope all is well


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Hope all is well


hello young mate, things are great mate, hope you are too


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

mark_star said:


> well it's been a very long time since I posted. Think I may take a couple of update pics in the week, just to let you know I'm still alive and kicking


Hello Marky Mark  How lovely to see you again. Sorry to read the sad news. I've had a bit of a lay off myself due to one thing and another...we have sorta returned around the same time. Take care you and crack on with the training...whoop whoop.. x


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hello Marky Mark  How lovely to see you again. Sorry to read the sad news. I've had a bit of a lay off myself due to one thing and another...we have sorta returned around the same time. Take care you and crack on with the training...whoop whoop.. x


how about that 2 old pennies turning up at once. I hope things are going the right way for you now, need to read some more training accident stories :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

mark_star said:


> how about that 2 old pennies turning up at once. I hope things are going the right way for you now, need to read some more training accident stories :thumb:


 Oi!!!!!! less of the "pennies" :lol:

seewutIdidthere? oh yeah...my humour is still errr...ummm....cough.....in training? :tongue:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Shoulders

Smith m/c Behind neck press

20kg x 8 8

30kg 8

40kg 8

45kg 8

50kg 8

55kg 6

70 degree incline press (smith)

50kg 8 8 8

Upright row (smith)

30kg 10 10

35kg 8 8

Cable lateral ss DB lateral

9kg 10, 10kg 6 x 4

Bent over DB

10kg 8 8 8 6

Cable facepulls

64kg 10 10 10 8

everything 4 second negatives

nice little session, feel suitably sore


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

AM

leg extensions, fairly light up to fairly heavy 6 sets 10 reps each

leg press feet wide

175kg 10, 225kg 10, 275kg 10, 315kg 10, 355kg 10, 395kg 10, 435kg 10

leg press feet together

435kg 10 10 10

seated leg curl 59kg 10 10 8 7

standing leg curl 4 plates 8 8 8 7

seated calf raise 50kg 12 10 10 10

standing calf raise 50kg 10, 70kg 10 10 8


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

PM

bent over BB row

50kg 10, 60kg 10 10 8 7

diverging pulldown

55kg 10, 75kg 8, 90kg 6 6, 75kg 8, 55kg 10

pullups

5 5 5

close grip pulldown

weight? 10 10 8 8

straight arm pulldown

45kg 8, 41kg 10 10 final set drop set 8 4 3 3

high cable curl

23kg 10 10 8 7

laying cable curl

41kg 10, 45kg 10 10 9

cable hammer curls

31kg 10 8 7 7 drop set 5 3 3


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Mark...you're not wasting any time are you? I'm wobbling my way back...(literally :laugh and you're BAM BAM BOP POWWWWWW.....hehe...

I need to rethink my strategy.....haha.. have a great day...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning Mark...you're not wasting any time are you? I'm wobbling my way back...(literally :laugh and you're BAM BAM BOP POWWWWWW.....hehe...
> 
> I need to rethink my strategy.....haha.. have a great day...


i'm sure you don't wobble that much and judging by the way you trained in the past you'll be at it hammer and tongs in no time at all


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Squats

70kg 10, 100kg 10, 120kg 8, 130kg 6, 120kg 6

Leg press feet wide

245kg 10, 295kg 10, 335kg 10, 375kg 10, 415kg 6, 445kg 6

Leg press feet together

395kg 10 10 10

Wide 255kg 1 1/2 reps x 10

Wide 255kg 8, feet together 5

Leg extension

52kg 10 10 10, drop set 8 6 4 4, drop set 6 6 4 3

Seated leg curl

59kg 10 10 10, drop set 10 8 6 4

SLDL 60kg 10 10 10 10

Standing leg curl

4 plates 7 7 7

bit of ab stuff


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Thurs AM back and biceps

pulldown wide grip

4 x 8

close grip 2 x 8

diverging pulldown

4 x 10

seated m/c row

3 x 10, 8

straight arm pulldown

3 x 10

incline cable pullover

3 x 10 drop set on last set

cable bicep curl

4 x 8

and something else, can't remember what

thur PM chest and triceps

60 degree incline DB press

4 x 8

30 degree incline press

3 x 8

dips

3 x 8

pec deck

3 x 10, drop set on last set

incline DB flyes

3 x 10

cable xover high to low

3 x 10

cable xover shoulder height

3 x 10 drop set on last

incline cable flyes

3 x 8, drop set on last

tricep pushdown v bar

2 x 10, 8 6

tricep pushdown double rope

4 x 10

bar palms up

2 x 8

overhead cable extension

4 x 10


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Fri AM shoulders

slight strain in left shoulder from mondays session so kept things slow and controlled, didn't push weight too high

BNP smith

20kg 10, 30kg 3 x 7

Upright row

20kg 10, 30kg 3 x 8

Rear delts, pec deck

52kg 4 x 10

Bentover cable SS bentover DB

4 x 10, 5

Lateral Cable SS lateral DB

4 x 8, 5

Cable facepulls

4 x 10

DB lateral

3 x 10 drop set last 2 sets

Prone incline lateral raise

8kg x 8, 8, 8 drop set last

really not keen on morning training but will stick with it for the next few weeks


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Fri PM

Dead lift 60kg 8, 100kg 5, 140kg 4, 170kg 2, 180kg 1, 140kg 6

Seated calf raise 40kg 15 12 10 10

Calf raise, leg press

113kg 10, 100kg 10, 93kg 9 drop set

Weighted cable crunches

92kg 10 10 10 10

Crunch m/c

10 10 8 7

Leg raises

20 15 12 12

nice way to end the week, totally knackered


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice session buddy


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Nice session buddy


hello Mr Huggins, cheers mate

Hope you're well


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mark_star said:


> hello Mr Huggins, cheers mate
> 
> Hope you're well


Love the formality mate 

I am well thanks. How are you doing?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Love the formality mate
> 
> I am well thanks. How are you doing?


really good actually, been training hard all the time I've been away from here. couldn't be happier with progress in all honesty.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've not been on here for a long time. How are things going at the moment Mark ?


----------

